# Acupuncture - does it work? Any success stories?



## RKW

Hi ladies,

I'm thinking of starting acupuncture for my unexplained fertility issues, 18 months TTC. I have luteal phase bleeding, but normal 30 day cycle. Has anybody found acupuncture useful? Any advice, or positive results? 

Thanks in advance! :flower:


----------



## jennahlou

no experience or advice. i had thought of trying it for ttc and PCOS as i have heard that it helps! just looking for sucess stories/positive results or negative comments and experiences just to help me decide x


----------



## RKW

Hi jennahlou 

Me too, I'm willing to try anything but I don't want to waste money if it has little or no effect. There is an acupuncturist near me who is align to zita west the fertility expert, and has taken her classes, so I might give him a call and find out about costs. We are getting married this year though so don't want to be spending £££s if it doesn't work. 

Hard to decided what's best sometimes! Maybe it's worth trying, if only to keep me positive. 

Rkw


----------



## PinkPeony

I'm interested in trying it too. I posted this thread with a link to an article about it on one of the other forums:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/problems-trying-conceive/1039213-interesting-article-tcm.html


----------



## RKW

Thanks pinkpeony! Will have a butchers at that!


----------



## laa dee dah

I did acupuncture for four months last year and fell pregnant on the fourth month. I think it really works but you have to work with it as well, I mean, you need to live a healthy lifestyle. All the best to you.


----------



## RKW

Hi laa dee daa, thanks for your help an advice, by healthy I guess you mean good food, vitamins, no alchohol/smoking? Thanks in advance RKW


----------



## Moorebetter

Im glad I found you guys!! I have an appoinment monday!!! Ill keep you updated!


----------



## RKW

Oh yes Moorebetter please do! I rang an acupuncturist today and made an appointment for next week. Fingers crossed it will help with TTC and the stress it can involve too.


----------



## laa dee dah

You don't need to go overboard....lol! My Naturopath advised me to eat good fats such as nuts, salmon and avacado as they are good for conception. Just eat well, not too much junk, alcohol or coffee but you can have some, you need to enjoy yourself. Hope you get your sticky bean soon.


----------



## RKW

Thank you laa, will get stocking up on healthy fats! Quite a fan of avocado anyway! Acocado sandwiches all around!! Lol


----------



## RKW

Got my first appointment next week! Will update on success or failure!


----------



## Moorebetter

My first appointment is monday


----------



## RKW

Well let's be acupuncture buddies  could you let me know how it goes and if there are any tips for me? Mine is Friday.  good luck xx


----------



## Trying4Angel1

after 14 months trying I got my BFP after 4 sessions (1month) of acupuncture! it really works! GL!


----------



## kittie1

PinkPeony said:


> I'm interested in trying it too. I posted this thread with a link to an article about it on one of the other forums:
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/problems-trying-conceive/1039213-interesting-article-tcm.html

I too have looked into acupuncture, have been ttc for 14 months now, have miscarried twice, but nothing has happened now for last 7 mnths, devastated so am willing to try anything that might help:cry: I went to a chinese medical centre last nite and she looked at my tongue and took my pulse and discussed my history with me and said that my hormones were not in balance, she put the needles all over me and put a heat lamp over my stomach for 50 mins. She then gave me two types of chinese herbal tablets, one for worry and anxiety and the other for fertility which is supposed to 'warm' the utereus. However she told me to take 8 of each 3 times a day!! that is 48 tablets ontop of vitamin b6, vitex and pregnacare preconceive capsules that I am already taking!! This seems like alot, not sure if it could be good to put so much into ur system at once!Also the whole thing cost me £56 and she told me I need to go once a week! That is alot of £! Not sure where to go from here, any advice or help would be greatly appreciated!x


----------



## kdea547

Good luck ladies with the acupuncture! I had a consultation to start acupuncture (had been trying for 14 cycles) and he had never had a woman go beyond 3 months of treatment without getting pregnant. I'd say a 100% success rate makes it worth it! Fortunately, though, I was just a teensy bit pregnant when I went in for the consultation and didn't have to do it after all :)


----------



## Moorebetter

gl ladies!!!! please keep this going, I go monday Im super excited to see what she may say :)


----------



## RKW

Hi all, Moorebetter, so strange your circumstances look so similar to mine, but I'm 18 months in. Let's hope this is our time  
Kittie, in a book by Zita West the fertility expert she talks at great length about warmth around the belly, and eating warm foods and the power of TCM (traditional Chinese medicine) so seems like your practitioner was working to the same lines. The zita west book is great, she has a website too, would reccomended it for a look -good luck! X


----------



## Rainbow1866

Hey I have been doing acupuncture for 3 months now (TTC for 7 months)! Not pregnant yet but hopefull! I find it really relaxing!


----------



## RKW

Lol relaxation could be nice! And I'm hoping it will make me feel positive and help me feel more optimistic about the baby dream


----------



## Moorebetter

My first acupuncture treatment details!!!:thumbup::happydance:

First we went over all of my history and how I currently felt. Then I went and laid on the bed, she took my vitals from both wrists and looked at my tongue. 
She wrote some stuff down and said she really wanted to do back treatment on me. I rolled over and she wrote on my back where my vertebras were (I think thats what they are called) and then she started. The feeling of the needles wasnt what I expected at all. I didnt hardly feel a thing, she put the first one in and said theres your first needle I didnt feel a thing :happydance: After that I was super relaxed knowing it wasnt going to hurt! Hehehe

She put 18 needles in and made sure that I was doing okay, said that she was going to let me relax for 30 mins and she would then take them out. I asked about a few tingles I was getting on my right side. She said that was energy at work, and that most people feel it on one side or the other but really never both, I thought that was cool, she said know one really had a explanation on it but that was very common . 

I fell asleep hahaha, 30 mins later, she came back in and removed the needles and check my vitals again. She said we would do one more treatment, and I rolled over she put two needles in the top of my head, two in the spot between my pointer and thumb on each hand, and 8 in each ear. When she was doing my left side she put on in and I felt a pinch. I told her that, the last one pinched a little, it didnt hurt, but different feel like the others. She said that in the ear there are like 50 different points, and the point that pinched was the lungs, and that the Chinese believe the lungs hold our grief. WOW!!!!!!!! :cry:

She left those in for 15 mins and then took them out, 
I loved my session and im going back Thursday, my insurance called yesterday and they are covering the IUI procedure, so I will have it done on Friday! Im hoping this will help with my stress. Last night I slept really really good . I have only had on session so I cant say if it has worked or not but I did sleep well, better then I have in a while and hopefully this will lead to my BFP, if not, at least im relaxed :sleep::cloud9::flower:


----------



## Rosiepooh

Glad I found this thread. I found one in my area. He is also a chiropractor so not sure if that's a good thing or bad thing. We live in Eastern Kentucky... so its hard to find someone willing to do that kind of thing out here.


----------



## RKW

Good luck Rosiepooh! (I'm a secret Rosie too )

Thanks for sharing Moorebetter! Really glad it went well! And masses of luck with the iui. I'll post how Fridays appointment goes for me. Also have I think accepted friend request, but not sure if it's worked! My Internet connection is awful :-( 

Take care all


----------



## Moorebetter

OMG I am wanting to name my baby girl Rosie!! eeeee I love it!!!

Rosiepooh please make sure they are a acupunturist and not just into doig acupunture. 
if they are a acupunctrist they went to school and have a 4 year dregee type deal. most chiro's only only it as a speciality, so they havent really mastered it. hope this makes sense hahaha


----------



## Rosiepooh

RKW said:


> Good luck Rosiepooh! (I'm a secret Rosie too )




Moorebetter said:


> OMG I am wanting to name my baby girl Rosie!! eeeee I love it!!!
> 
> Rosiepooh please make sure they are a acupunturist and not just into doig acupunture.
> if they are a acupunctrist they went to school and have a 4 year dregee type deal. most chiro's only only it as a speciality, so they havent really mastered it. hope this makes sense hahaha

*RKW*- maybe we should be Rosie Buddies! :flower:

Thanks for the info *Moorebetter*. I will be sure to ask when I call. I am trying to not have to drive too far to see one since we already drive 2 hours one way to see our fertility specialist. 

Thanks girls!


----------



## RKW

Moorebetter said:


> OMG I am wanting to name my baby girl Rosie!! eeeee I love it!!!
> 
> Go for it!! When the BFP comes along Rosie is definitely a good choice. I love it. It's different enough not to be common but not too strange either! My real name is rosemary though, which is slightly more 1800's than 2012! Lol


----------



## RKW

Rosiepooh, Rosie buddies it is  xxx


----------



## Rosiepooh

RKW said:


> Moorebetter said:
> 
> 
> OMG I am wanting to name my baby girl Rosie!! eeeee I love it!!!
> 
> Go for it!! When the BFP comes along Rosie is definitely a good choice. I love it. It's different enough not to be common but not too strange either! My real name is rosemary though, which is slightly more 1800's than 2012! Lol
> 
> My real name is Rosemarie. So I am right there with you RKW.Click to expand...


----------



## Moorebetter

hows everyone doing? Im going to my next session tomorrow, and IUI on Friday!!! ekkkk :wacko:


----------



## lbortell

My mom was telling me about a friend who had 2 IVFs with no luck, and then tried acupuncture 1 time and got pg! I'm really thinking of doing since I have done 3 cycles of Clomid with not success. I'm just not sure where you get it done. I live in a town with a population of 5,000ish in Iowa, so not sure where to go. I think there is a chiropractor in town who does it, but I'm not sure if he really knows what he's doing! How did all of you go about finding your acupuncturist?


----------



## RKW

Massive fingers crossed, I'd be really interested to hear how the iui goes will you give us an update? Send you some Good luck across the pond


----------



## Moorebetter

*RKW* where are you located?

of course ill update ya'll im excited, but im not going to get my hopes up, im going to be relaxed, thats why im going tomorrow to another seesion!! ive also been taking a warm water bottle and placing it over my ovaries and lifting my legs up aganist the wall laying down for 20 mins. im sure I look like a total fool hahahah


----------



## Moorebetter

*lbortell* whoa that is awesome!!!! I tried googling for you, and you must live in a very small town. When you do go, ask where they got certified. The more schooling the better, try and find a acupunturist- meaning they went to a school for many years, some chiro's just go to a few classes and say they are qualified. gl!!! please let us know if you end up going :)


----------



## RKW

Hi, I'm in Oxford, UK. Quite lucky, acupuncture is quite popular here so ican choose from about 8 good practitioners in my small town. Good plan with the hot water bottle, so much emphasis on warmth in so many TTC theories. All the luck in the world for tomorrow xxx


----------



## Rosiepooh

Well so far no luck finding someone in this area that does TCM or acupuncture. But my friend who is into the holistic lifestyle (she even makes her own deodorant!) gave me a buisness card from a girl she works with. Her sister is an herbal consultant specializing in fertility, pregnancy, hormonal balance, and babies/children. So I am going to give her a call and see if she knows of anyone who can do it or maybe even what she can offer. 

Hope everyone enjoys their first appoitments! Has anyone found if their insurance doesn't cover the fertility treatments you are on, do they cover the acupuncture?


----------



## Moorebetter

My insurance doesn't cover acupuncture but they say they will cover IUI which is undead of :) I've lucked out


----------



## summer2011

Hi all :)
I was happy to find this thread as I've recently started sessions with a Dr of TCM. She uses a combo of acupuncture, herbs, laser therapy and massage. Just completed my 5th session and due to O today or tomorrow! Interested to see how this month goes. I think if nothing else it helps me to relax which can't hurt right? Good luck all:D


----------



## RKW

That's great summer, will you le us know how you get on?  good luck this month xx


----------



## summer2011

RKW said:


> That's great summer, will you le us know how you get on?  good luck this month xx

I will definitely let you know :)


----------



## Moorebetter

gl summer!!


----------



## mks

I'm going for my first accupuncture today. Im kinda nervous and my hubby thinks im crazy! LOL! we've been trying to conceive for about 10 months, period is due this weekend so if i don't get a BFP then we're trying clomid. I really hope that the accupuncture helps even if it just helps to relax me!


----------



## Moorebetter

*mks* good luck!!


----------



## mks

Thanks! So apparently i misread it, it was acupressure that i went to today! LOL i really need to read things better! But it was still interesting. She focused on my reproductive organs, she said that she feels like i can expect to feel a change in the next 3-4 days. She asked if im due soon for my period and i said that im due either tomorrow or sunday so she said it could be thats what shes picking up on. I do feel very relaxed not sure if its from that or just from laying on a comfy table for an hour! Overall it was very interesting, we'll see what change comes my way in the next few days! I do still want to find a local place that does acupuncture.


----------



## RKW

Hi ladies, 
I had my appointment yesterday, and it was amazing. I felt listened to or the first time in the TTC journey. We had a 45 minute chat, which covered all aspects of my health and family background. Talked about diet, stress, and my feelings. I explained I have a deep feeling my issues relate to implantation failire, and lee my acupuncturist said in 90% of cases he sees women know there bodies best and this should be explored. He has reccomended a specialist working for zita west the London based fertility expert, who has a fantastic reputation. I will book in for some iminology testing there. Alarm bells did ring as I know imune issues can be very expensive, but these tests are £200, and even if they prove negative it's worth it to me to have the piece of mind. 
Yesterday we decided to work on building my yang, which lee thought was deficient which is causing my constant coldness, pins and needles and low blood pressure. He said improving this will help blood flow to the womb for maintaining early pregnancy. He put needle in my feet, calfs, two very deep into my belly, and between my thumb and index finger. Then placed me under a heat lamp for 30 mins. 
I will update on how successful this is, but I walked out feeling relaxed, listened to, and very very optimistic. It was only £50 which included some Chinese herbs for yang called 'you GUI ke li' which I will drink twice a day. For me it was money well spent, and knowing he is affiliated to the Zita West clinic made me sure he was well trained. I will go back three times a month ongoing for £40 sessions. 
Although I'm yet to have my BFP i'm very glad I went.


----------



## Moorebetter

Yay I'm so glad you enjoyed it and got a lot of great info our of your session!!! Please please keep us updated :) 

*mks* ive heard accupressure is also great for fertitly. 

How is everyone else doing?!?!?


----------



## summer2011

RKW I can relate to how you feel. I too felt listened to for the first time. My gp has been helpful for checking my bloodwork, etc but since all came back ok is forcing a wait and see approach. No real advice whatsoever. And I've been waiting for a fs appointment since October (scheduled for August this year). TCM makes me feel like at least I'm doing something good for my body :)


----------



## RKW

Thanks for your kind words Moorebetter 
Summer, I'm glad you know what I mean. I feel much more positive and like its a 'when' I get pregnant now and not an 'if'. Good luck for your FS appointment. Have you considered going privately to avoid the waiting lists? I had my appointment early, but there was a 44 week wait for a laparoscopy which I needed, and lucky my work paid for it privately, came to £2300, it was the same surgeon, same FS but much sooner. It is masses of money if you don't get help through work, but helps cut those waiting lists down. 
Good luck


----------



## danielle1984

Moorebetter - I knew I would find you here :blush: . I remember you mentioning Acupunture. Thanks for describing your first experience! I was afraid of going, my massage therapist suggested it to me. If I don't get a bfp this cycle, I'll start next cycle. When is the best time to start the treatment? Probably before O time right? 

I just realize my insurance does cover acupunture. Interesting.:coffee:


----------



## summer2011

RKW said:


> Thanks for your kind words Moorebetter
> Summer, I'm glad you know what I mean. I feel much more positive and like its a 'when' I get pregnant now and not an 'if'. Good luck for your FS appointment. Have you considered going privately to avoid the waiting lists? I had my appointment early, but there was a 44 week wait for a laparoscopy which I needed, and lucky my work paid for it privately, came to £2300, it was the same surgeon, same FS but much sooner. It is masses of money if you don't get help through work, but helps cut those waiting lists down.
> Good luck

Hmmm that's interesting. I had no idea you could book privately. Seeing as how I've already made it through 8 months of waiting I will be able to handle another couple months till my appointment ;)

That's great Danielle about insurance covering acupuncture. Luckily mine is covered by insurance too.


----------



## Moorebetter

Danielle!!! Yay, glad you found it too! And it's awesome that they cover it! Mine doesn't but on Thursdays she goes a community day, so you pay what you want :)


----------



## danielle1984

I'm suppose to have AF early next week, so I'm going to call and book an appointment.


----------



## Moorebetter

AwesOme, let us know how it goes


----------



## RKW

Hi ladies, 
To update you, the Chinese herbs I'm taking to increase my yang must be working! The effect desired is to warm me up, and I definitely feel warmer! I had to have the fan on me last night, and for the last few days I've felt really warm. It may be a placebo effect but to be honest if it works to de-stress me and make me more hopefull I'll take that!


----------



## Moorebetter

yayayayayay keep us updated! when do you go back?


----------



## summer2011

Are you temping too? My temps are really weird this cycle!


----------



## RKW

I'm back every Friday for 8 weeks apart from when AF is in town for her visits! Then we will cut down to twice monthly. 
Feel so positive, I'm almost looking at baby stuff in catalogues, just looking though, not buying 
No I don't do temps, I've never had ovulation issues so never done it, and te doctors in the uk don't seem so keen on it. It's a sham though as I'm sure I would have seen a rise. I'll buy a thermometer, and begin then I can compare to future cycles not on the herbs. 

Thanks for your support ladies  

Xxx


----------



## Moorebetter

omg im feeling the same way! so positive, even if this month with the IUI isnt my month, im still going to be excited because I know sooner rather tahn later it coming!!!

I dont temp either, too much for me to keep up with hehehe 

I go tomorrow for my 3rd appointment Im excited to see what she does post IUI


----------



## danielle1984

Moorebetter - I don't temp either, I too think it's too much work. I would probably forget to do it every morning. 
I haven't made my appointment yet, but I will. I'm just too busy with today being the last day of school (I'm probably going to cry with my students lol) and the wedding coming up.


----------



## Moorebetter

busy, busy, busy!! Im excited to see some wedding pitures!!!! a good cry never hurt anyone ;)


----------



## RKW

Moorebetter let us know how the session post iui goes, fingers crossed the magics happening for you right now!
Danielle, massive good luck for you wedding! Only 3 days! We get married 6 months today, so excited  xxx


----------



## Moorebetter

hey girls!!! Im doing okay, I had my 21 day bloods today, Im hoping that they come back awesome!

Im having a feel slight cramps and waterly cm yesterday wish me luck girls!!


----------



## RKW

Sending a big boat full of luck across the Atlantic for you! Xx


----------



## danielle1984

Moorebetter said:


> hey girls!!! Im doing okay, I had my 21 day bloods today, Im hoping that they come back awesome!
> 
> Im having a feel slight cramps and waterly cm yesterday wish me luck girls!!

Good Luck!! :happydance:


----------



## Moorebetter

2 days!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## summer2011

Moorebetter said:


> hey girls!!! Im doing okay, I had my 21 day bloods today, Im hoping that they come back awesome!
> 
> Im having a feel slight cramps and waterly cm yesterday wish me luck girls!!

Good luck! I'm having mild cramps too. Hope that means good things!!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Hi! I'm so glad I found this thread! 

I'm 37, and have been going to acupuncture weekly for the past seven weeks to help me conceive child #2. Dd#1 took me 8 months to conceive, and this one seems to be taking even longer. I had been trying various remedies to help because I knew something was not quite right with me even though I am pretty regular with a good LP and no pain. Specifically, my periods had gotten very scanty, not even lasting a day with very light flow that didn't even fill a pad. My periods had also gotten scanty with dd#1. My OB/GYN brushed off my concerns, but I knew something was wrong. I tried various things, and immediately after starting baby aspirin and ACV, I was able to conceive.

But this time around, I'm finding the things I tried the first time around have not been working. I started trying in November 2011. 

I have been very pleased with acupuncture and I no longer feel like a chicken with its head cut off trying every natural remedy that I hear about. My acu stated that I was suffereing from qi deficiency, which has led to a yin deficiency, and is starting to effect my yang. I also need to build my blood. After the first month, I found that my periods had increased to a little over two days with decent flow, which is almost normal for me. (I never had a long period to begin with as they usually only last a little over 3 days, tops).

What she told me makes all the sense in the world, because I've read that childbirth can take a lot out of you, as does dieting and exercise. After I had dd, I dieted and worked out like a maniac to fit back into my work clothes before my leave was over. I think that led to the numerous deficiencies I'm suffering from and why the things that worked for me the first time didn't work this time.

Anyway, I am so happy I found you ladies! I have been desperate to find someone to talk to about acupuncture!


----------



## Moorebetter

*CaliDreaming* wow!!! thats awesome!! Im so glad you were able to go and find something that the doctors brushed off!!! how often are you going?

I went last night for my 3rd session. It was awesome! Im 7dpo :) so the count down is on.


----------



## summer2011

Welcome calidreaming!
Glad acu has been working for you so far. Are you taking any herbal formulas? I started out with women's treasure free flow during af and up to o, then was switched to planting seeds at about 5/6 dpo. Not sure how many acupuncturists use these same brands of formulas??

Moorebetter, good luck to you! Already half way through the tww! I'm about 9 dpo today as well. Next acu appointment is next Wednesday, can't wait :)


----------



## RKW

Aw ladies I hope the 2ww is being kind to you! It's such a hopefull time! 

My follow up appointment was today, we looked at my blood and he thinks my feeling Warner is a great sign. I feel really positive that these horrid herbs and needles are doing good! 

Cali dreaming, it seems we are on similar courses of therapy. I am also trying to build yang, and sounds like I'm on the same herbs to five more blood. I am on cd6 but notices a much bigger flow when AF arrived.

Good luck all! Xxx


----------



## RKW

Aw sorry dam iPhone is auto correcting everything! X


----------



## CaliDreaming

Moorebetter said:


> *CaliDreaming* wow!!! thats awesome!! Im so glad you were able to go and find something that the doctors brushed off!!! how often are you going?
> 
> I went last night for my 3rd session. It was awesome! Im 7dpo :) so the count down is on.

I go once a week. I love it so much, I wish I could go everyday! Good luck on your 2ww! Maybe you'll be one of those one month wonders who get their BFP right away.



summer2011 said:


> Welcome calidreaming!
> Glad acu has been working for you so far. Are you taking any herbal formulas? I started out with women's treasure free flow during af and up to o, then was switched to planting seeds at about 5/6 dpo. Not sure how many acupuncturists use these same brands of formulas??
> 
> Moorebetter, good luck to you! Already half way through the tww! I'm about 9 dpo today as well. Next acu appointment is next Wednesday, can't wait :)

Good luck to you! So I guess next time you go you might have some good news to report! I had been hopeful, but right after my session I felt some mild aching/cramps that felt like AF may be coming a little early. I took a test and it was a BFN, so I really think I'm out for this cycle.

I haven't heard of those brands. Do they have a chinese name on them anywhere on the bottle?

The first month my acu started me off on Zuo Gui Wan, which is for Qi deficiency and Kidney Yin Deficiency. I was told to take those up to ovulation, and then I was to switch to Jia Wei Xiao Yao San which is for Blood deficiency, Spleen Qi Deficiency, and Liver Qi Stagnation. Both the Zuo Gui Wan and Jia Wei Xiao Wan San also clear excess heat. 

This month I again took the Zuo Gui Wan up to ovulation, but instead of the Jia Wei Xiao Yao San, she had me take these little black teapills called Nuan Gong Yun Zi Wan, which are for Blood deficiency and qi stagnation The Nuan tablets also are supposed to be for "cold uterus", which kind of confused me because my LP is adequate and the previous month I had been treated for excess heat. Finally, when I told my acu that I had been stressed out at work, she gave me something for anxiety--Zizyphus 18. I wasn't expecting much from it, but it has worked wonders. It is specifically for women with deficiency syndromes.

I asked her if I needed to switch back to the Zuo Gui Wan when my cycle starts and she said just to not take anything at that point. So I'm wondering if that means that I've made progress and don't need the herbs anymore.

I am thankful that I am taking my herbs in pill form and not in a tea! I understand it is not as potent this way, but my acu has me taking a little more than the recommended dose to make up for it I guess.


----------



## CaliDreaming

RKW said:


> Aw ladies I hope the 2ww is being kind to you! It's such a hopefull time!
> 
> My follow up appointment was today, we looked at my blood and he thinks my feeling Warner is a great sign. I feel really positive that these horrid herbs and needles are doing good!
> 
> Cali dreaming, it seems we are on similar courses of therapy. I am also trying to build yang, and sounds like I'm on the same herbs to five more blood. I am on cd6 but notices a much bigger flow when AF arrived.
> 
> Good luck all! Xxx

Cool! Maybe we'll both end up with BFPs at the same time. Although I'm really afraid it may take me an extended period of time when I look at my tongue. It's red at the back, pale on in the mid portion with a little bit of a thick white coat in the center, red at the tip, and teeth marks on the sides. It's improved some, but I can see how it could take forever to get a perfect pink uniform tongue.

Does your acu ever stick any needles in the top of your shins or top of your feet? She put some in those places when I went yesterday and this is the first time she's ever done that. I checked in Randine Lewis' book, and it seems those points are for dampness, which I really don't have any symptoms of.


----------



## summer2011

The one I'm on now is for toning and warming kidney yang, nourish blood, to tonify and raise qi (got that off the bottle :p I'm not too well versed in tcm terms). The brand name is women's treasure and, as you probably figure, is in pill form. 

Ingredients:
Tu Si Zi Semen Cuscutae
Xu Duan Radix Dipsaci
Ba Ji Tian Radix Morindae Officinalis
Du Zhong Cortex Eucommiae Ulmoidis
Dang Gui Radix Angelicae Sinensis
Shu Di Huang Radix Rehmanniae Preparata
Gou Qi Zi Fructus Lycii Chinensis 
Ren Shen Radix Ginseng
Bai Zhu Rhizoma Atractylodis Macrocephalae
Da Zao Fructus Jujubae
Sha Ren Fructus Amomi
Sheng Ma Rhizoma Cimicifugae
Shan Yao Rhizoma Discoreae
Huang Qin Radix Scutellariae

I'd go for acu every day too :p 
I've been doing 2x a week during o week and implantation week, other than that just once a week.


----------



## RKW

CaliDreaming said:


> RKW said:
> 
> 
> Aw ladies I hope the 2ww is being kind to you! It's such a hopefull time!
> 
> My follow up appointment was today, we looked at my blood and he thinks my feeling Warner is a great sign. I feel really positive that these horrid herbs and needles are doing good!
> 
> Cali dreaming, it seems we are on similar courses of therapy. I am also trying to build yang, and sounds like I'm on the same herbs to five more blood. I am on cd6 but notices a much bigger flow when AF arrived.
> 
> Good luck all! Xxx
> 
> Cool! Maybe we'll both end up with BFPs at the same time. Although I'm really afraid it may take me an extended period of time when I look at my tongue. It's red at the back, pale on in the mid portion with a little bit of a thick white coat in the center, red at the tip, and teeth marks on the sides. It's improved some, but I can see how it could take forever to get a perfect pink uniform tongue.
> 
> Does your acu ever stick any needles in the top of your shins or top of your feet? She put some in those places when I went yesterday and this is the first time she's ever done that. I checked in Randine Lewis' book, and it seems those points are for dampness, which I really don't have any symptoms of.Click to expand...

Yes! I also have needles in my shins and feet, I asked today and the points on your feet relate to the organs around the womb, helping the blood flow there better and the points in the shins are directly for the womb. He also places two between my thumbs and index finger, which he today explained is for emotional strength and preventing stress. 
Team acupunture!


----------



## Moorebetter

one in the middle of my head
one between my thumb and pointer fingers 
3 down below my belly button 
in the tops of my feet 
and both ears!


----------



## summer2011

I've had them at the tops of my feet too. Also top of my head, between the eyes, forehead, chest (hearts centre), palms of hands, inside of calves, and lots around the belly after o. Wow that sounds like alot hey! Of course not all at once, but depending on my symptoms.


----------



## summer2011

Oh, and ears too.


----------



## RKW

Do the push them quite deep around your belly button? They seem to go about 2 inches in to me there, a bit disconcerting! 
I don't have head and ears though.
Do you also have a heat lamp?


----------



## summer2011

I don't look while she puts them in (wuss), but feels like some are placed deep and she says I have a good reaction around the uterine points. Not quite sure how she can tell? I'll try to look next time she places them in my belly. She only used the heat lamp once but always has the heat pad turned on, and blankets to cover.


----------



## Mrs.326

Hi Ladies! I'm just peeking over from 2nd tri. I didn't read all the way through this thread, but wanted to share my experience. I have PCOS, tried clomid (which failed to work), and had cycles anywhere from 40-60+ days. I started taking FertilAid, DH was taking zinc, and I did 2 acupuncture treatments (2 weeks apart) and got my BFP 2 weeks after my last acupuncture appointment (on CD 52!). Not sure what did the trick, but this is probably the exact treatment we'll try when we decide to have baby #2. Best of luck to you all!


----------



## Moorebetter

Hey thanks so much for the information! congrats on baby Davis!!! Im so happy it may of helped you concieve


----------



## CaliDreaming

I have had needles in all the points everyone else has mentioned except for the ones in the top of the head, chest, and palms. She never puts the same ones in each time and I haven't been able to figure out the reasoning behind them. Like she usually only puts one needle in each upper ear and this time she put in three.

I didn't even realize that some were stuck in deeper than others. When I first started going, the ones in my lower legs and feet were very uncomfortable going in but now I don't mind them at all. Also, she asked me last time whether one particular needle hurt and I didn't feel it at all even when it was going in. I think it was one near my belly button.

I'm also wondering if my acu didn't stimulate all of my points for my reproductive organs the first month to give a chance for the herbs to work and balance things out.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Congrats Mrs 326! I really wish I had discovered acupuncture sooner! I think I want three kids so I'm going to start acu a few months before we try for #3.


----------



## Moorebetter

Welcome!!


----------



## danielle1984

When in your cycle can you start acupunture? I'm CD2 so if I start this week, would it be too late for this cycle?


----------



## summer2011

I think starting as early as possible would give you the best chance. But they say to give it 3 months before you can expect to see results (happens faster for some people though).


----------



## RKW

My acu will see me all through y cycle, starting at any point, but not while I'm bleeding as he does not think it is beneficial. According to the theories, it is a resting time without treatment. 

I have found it very relaxing, would definitely reccomend it.


----------



## CaliDreaming

My acu saw me on CD1 when I had just started bleeding. I have read that most see AF as a time of rest, so I guess she's out of the norm in this regard. Different acus have different practices. 

Anyway, I am set for an appt tomorrow, which is the day before AF is to start. One big change I've noticed since starting acu is that I don't feel all of the pregnancy like PMS symptoms I used to feel on a lot of cycles. I don't think I will get a BFP this cycle, and I'm a little down.

I plan on asking my acu a few questions about whether I've made any progress in the last two months. I know that I have, but it would be nice to get some encouragement. The only thing I don't like about my acu is she does not really give out a whole lot of information about what she's doing. I think she thinks it stresses her patients out.


----------



## Moorebetter

*danielle1984* hello married woman!!! :)

I would start asap, couldnt hurt I guess!


----------



## summer2011

Hi morebetter,
Anything new happening in the tww. I think you are 2 days behind me so you must be 10 dpo now?

I'm having doubts about a bfp this month :( my temps have been rather low since o and also having cramping since o. Expecting af in a few days.

Anyone else in the tww yet? Any interesting cycle changes?


----------



## Moorebetter

I am 10dpo and nothing here, Im thinking im out this month.. My boobs were hurting, but now arent.. nothing else to report, af comes July 7th


----------



## danielle1984

3 months?? That's too much. He doesn't want me to try it either, he thinks I'm going overboard with the TTC.


----------



## summer2011

I guess it depends on how you think about acu. I tend to also get muscle aches and pains which she also treats (so far I've been having less frequent and less intense muscle aches), and anxiety over ttc. It's helped some with my anxiety as well. In my opinion if you think it will help you relax I think it's worth it. Have you been diagnosed with any fertility problems?


----------



## nimbec

I've just booked my first appointment for Wednesday eeeek! Let's hope it works!!


----------



## summer2011

I've seen lots of bfp charts on ff using acupuncture and tcm!! Of course there were lots that were just ovulatory cycles too :shrug:


----------



## CaliDreaming

danielle1984 said:


> 3 months?? That's too much. He doesn't want me to try it either, he thinks I'm going overboard with the TTC.

It can take 3 months or more to see results because the acu and herbs are aimed at getting your body back in balance naturally. If your conditions are very severe, it probably will take much longer than 3 months to correct.

If getting pg as soon as possible is the goal, then acu may not be for you. It's an attractive alternative though for women who are trying to avoid invasive procedures with all of the side effects. Even for women on Western fertility treatments their chance of success is greatly increased. A 



nimbec said:


> I've just booked my first appointment for Wednesday eeeek! Let's hope it works!!

Congrats!!! Definitely let us know how it goes! I can't wait to hear all of the details.


----------



## CaliDreaming

summer2011 said:


> I've seen lots of bfp charts on ff using acupuncture and tcm!! Of course there were lots that were just ovulatory cycles too :shrug:

That is definitely encouraging! I wish I could see charts showing the changes in temps in women before acu and after acu.


----------



## summer2011

My temps seemed more stable this month. But had a nasty cold for a week and a half during my follicular phase so that made my chart look kind of weird & ugly lol.


----------



## CaliDreaming

My temps have become a little more unpredictable. I've always gotten a clear temp shift after O both before and after acu. However, it seems my temps pre-O are a little higher and I occasionally have some spikes. After O, my temps are slightly lower.

Some of the herbs I am taking are supposed to clear excess heat, so I'm not sure what's going on with my temps.


----------



## annabryant

I tried for two years no sucess had accupuncture for 2 months and then finally had my bfp my son is 1 and a half now been trying since then and have just this month started accupuncture again i really cant recomend it highly enough for me i really felt so much healthier my cycles felt healthier i really attribute it to getting pregnant so deffanatelly try it :)


----------



## RKW

Thanks for your comment Anna! Such great news about your number 1, and good luck for 2! 
Did you take any herbs also?


----------



## Moorebetter

^^^^ yayayayayay congrats, do you know what the acupunturist focused on?


----------



## summer2011

That's a great story. Good luck trying for #2!!


----------



## annabryant

Yes i took herbs too i had different ones for each part of the cycle if that makes sense and i had a pregnancy nutri supplement which i took every day its called opti natal pregnancy multivits there really good to take. However the last month of tryi g i o ly took the multivits as i dont think i needed the others to be honest they were good but i just had a gut instinct to try without them and see how it went, my accupuncturist was really great each session he really made me feel better or should i say i felt better afterwords and the rewards kept comming my complexion was bettter my periods were healthier there was no spotting which apparently is how it should be period pains went away totally again how it should be im not sure what method he used but each session hed take my pulse look at my eys comlexion tongue talk to me properly about how i felt etc he said i needed to focus on mykidneys at first but mainly he optimized all parts of my cycle like ovulation time he made sure all was working to best ability every aspect he talked thoroug with me the one i had has been doi g it for over 25years so was really good i would always recomend that you research the, carefully and pick one that is best qualified and hopefully one that ypuve been recomended im in oxford and literally he was the first one i looked at and liked. I genuinly cant recomend it highly enough and i am hoping this time works just as fast too so desperate for number 2 now :) im a bit late today bit still negative test :( hate the waiting id rather af just got me so i can get on and focus on next month and not obsess lol :wacko:


----------



## summer2011

CaliDreaming said:


> My temps have become a little more unpredictable. I've always gotten a clear temp shift after O both before and after acu. However, it seems my temps pre-O are a little higher and I occasionally have some spikes. After O, my temps are slightly lower.
> 
> Some of the herbs I am taking are supposed to clear excess heat, so I'm not sure what's going on with my temps.

Wow, that's exactly what I'm seeing in my chart this month. Blamed the cold on my high pre o temps, but my post o temps were a little lower than normal. And getting alot of almost flat temps. Take a peek at my chart of you're interested in seeing a chart pre acu and during acu.


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/34e2f6/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## CaliDreaming

^^^^^Yes that's exactly what my temps are doing. I guess it's a good thing since its happening to both of us.


----------



## danielle1984

Well, I'll make an appointment and try to go this week. I went to do some tests and got an HSG to see if anything was wrong with me. OB/GYN said I shouldn't have any problem getting pregnant since there's nothing wrong with me plus I did get pregnant at 7 months of trying and stop BCP.

I guess it's only a question of time.


----------



## Moorebetter

soon!!!!


----------



## SusieC

Hi all, I'm really pleased to have found this thread and hear that others are trying acupuncture too. I have my first apt on thurs, and am feeling excited and positive about giving it a go.
Good luck to all!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Danielle1984, you'll be happy you did. Just be sure to give it a chance to work.

Welcome SusieC!

As for me, I *really* need my acupuncture today. I'm expecting AF tomorrow and the PMS symptoms have come full force. I have been extremely irritable, sad and hopeless. I woke up feeling some crampiness and I cried and cried. I'm hoping I will feel better after acu this afternoon.


----------



## SusieC

CaliDreaming said:


> Danielle1984, you'll be happy you did. Just be sure to give it a chance to work.
> 
> Welcome SusieC!
> 
> As for me, I *really* need my acupuncture today. I'm expecting AF tomorrow and the PMS symptoms have come full force. I have been extremely irritable, sad and hopeless. I woke up feeling some crampiness and I cried and cried. I'm hoping I will feel better after acu this afternoon.

Hi CaliDreaming
I hope you feel better afterwards. Have you found it helps with your emotional, as well as physical well-being?
I'm hoping it will regulate my cycle and ov, as well as help me to destress & have more energy. I also have a gp health mot today - I'm not feeling so positive about that lol!


----------



## summer2011

CaliDreaming said:


> Danielle1984, you'll be happy you did. Just be sure to give it a chance to work.
> 
> Welcome SusieC!
> 
> As for me, I *really* need my acupuncture today. I'm expecting AF tomorrow and the PMS symptoms have come full force. I have been extremely irritable, sad and hopeless. I woke up feeling some crampiness and I cried and cried. I'm hoping I will feel better after acu this afternoon.

Awe Cali,
You're not alone. :hugs: I'm in the same boat. Have my next acu apt tomorrow and really looking forward to it, hoping it will lift my spirits. Been spotting lightly for the last 3 days :(

Welcome to the club Susie :wave:


----------



## CaliDreaming

summer2011 said:


> Awe Cali,
> You're not alone. :hugs: I'm in the same boat. Have my next acu apt tomorrow and really looking forward to it, hoping it will lift my spirits. Been spotting lightly for the last 3 days :(
> 
> Welcome to the club Susie :wave:

I'm so thankful to have someone who understands what I'm going through! At least we both have appts very soon. I don't know what I'd do if I had to wait an entire week for my next one.



SusieC said:


> Hi CaliDreaming
> I hope you feel better afterwards. Have you found it helps with your emotional, as well as physical well-being?
> I'm hoping it will regulate my cycle and ov, as well as help me to destress & have more energy. I also have a gp health mot today - I'm not feeling so positive about that lol!


Thanks so much for the well wishes! I have found acupuncture to help a great deal with stress, so I've been caught off guard by this sudden bad mood. Last month I didn't feel nearly this miserable right before AF. I'll really be interested in what my acu has to say about it.


----------



## RKW

Hi susie, I'm finding it massively helpful in stress relief, just being able to discuss it with someone who unlike a doctor, looks at your whole self, both physical and mental. 
Good luck, I thouroughly reccomend it x


----------



## danielle1984

My appointment is tomorrow. She said she could have me in today when I called a few minutes ago, but husband has the car lol. It can wait tomorrow.


----------



## Moorebetter

SusieC said:


> CaliDreaming said:
> 
> 
> Danielle1984, you'll be happy you did. Just be sure to give it a chance to work.
> 
> Welcome SusieC!
> 
> As for me, I *really* need my acupuncture today. I'm expecting AF tomorrow and the PMS symptoms have come full force. I have been extremely irritable, sad and hopeless. I woke up feeling some crampiness and I cried and cried. I'm hoping I will feel better after acu this afternoon.
> 
> Hi CaliDreaming
> I hope you feel better afterwards. Have you found it helps with your emotional, as well as physical well-being?
> I'm hoping it will regulate my cycle and ov, as well as help me to destress & have more energy. I also have a gp health mot today - I'm not feeling so positive about that lol!Click to expand...


I can feel my stress level falling fast right after and staying that way all week after one session!!!


----------



## Moorebetter

*danielle1984* good luck!!!


----------



## danielle1984

AF already stop! I only had it for three days. Any chance that this could have been implantation or something else than AF?


----------



## CaliDreaming

I just got back from my acu appointment and I do feel better. The cramping is just about gone and my mood is a little better. I was pretty frantic earlier today.

I asked my acu about the mild cramping I felt after my session last week, and she said that was not a typical symptom after acu, though some of the points that were stimulated correspond to the uterus. So I pretty much don't know what was going on with that.

I asked my acu if I had made any progress, and she said that typically she tells people it takes about 6 months to see any results. She said at that point she will review my cycles and symptoms to see if anything needs to be adjusted.

She's taken me off some of the herbs I've been taking. I don't take the Nuan Gong Yun Zi Wan tablets anymore. I just take the Zizyphus 18 which is supposed to help with anxiety for people with deficiency syndromes.

I do trust my acu, but I wish she would communicate more of the details of what she is doing and why. I feel lilke I am a little bit in the dark about what is going on. This is why I am so glad I can talk with all of you about your experiences to compare notes.



danielle1984 said:


> AF already stop! I only had it for three days. Any chance that this could have been implantation or something else than AF?


It's always a possibility. You might want to test just to be sure. If it's neg, then you'll know it was probably AF or an anovulatory cycle. That is definitely something to go over with your acu!


----------



## SusieC

Glad ur feeling better after ur apt & also to hear others find it helps to destress. I'm really looking forward to my first apt now. Also looking forward to hearing some acupuncture success stories! X


----------



## nimbec

seems like lots of us have appts tomorrow can't wait to hear how we all get on. Good luck girls!!!!!!!!!


----------



## born2bamama

stalking :coffee:

I've been reading your thread- I'm very interested as I've been trying TCM and acupuncture for the last 4 months.. I'm starting to really get down that it hasn't worked yet and questioning whether I can keep it up financially. My acupuncturist wants me to continue once a week.. but that means like $400/month so it's getting difficult to justify! I have found it helpful and I think it has helped this far but no BFP yet so I was actually very relieved that you had mentioned that your acupuncturist said it may take 6 months to see results.. that gives me hope and maybe I should continue at least for two more months?!?! 

Thanks!


----------



## CaliDreaming

born2bamama said:


> stalking :coffee:
> 
> I've been reading your thread- I'm very interested as I've been trying TCM and acupuncture for the last 4 months.. I'm starting to really get down that it hasn't worked yet and questioning whether I can keep it up financially. My acupuncturist wants me to continue once a week.. but that means like $400/month so it's getting difficult to justify! I have found it helpful and I think it has helped this far but no BFP yet so I was actually very relieved that you had mentioned that your acupuncturist said it may take 6 months to see results.. that gives me hope and maybe I should continue at least for two more months?!?!
> 
> Thanks!

Hi born2bamama!

Yeah, I would keep up for another 2 months. I think you've already come this far so you might as well see it through and give it a fair shot. There's a lot of women who have immediate success but I've also ready about those who took months. The way I think of it, it takes a minimum of three months for you body to get back into balance, and then once that happens you still have to wait for the right egg and sperm. So I can see how 6 months is more realistic for most women.

For me, I'm going to continue on for at least 6 months. But if it hasn't happened in that period of time I will keep going to acu, but set the wheels in motion to see a doctor to make sure there's physically wrong with me. Since I'm about to be 38 I don't think I can waste time if I have endo or blocked tubes or something. If I have to go that route, I won't see the acu as a waste because it can only help if we decide we need to try an IUI or IVF.


----------



## RKW

Hi ladies, 

I'm also committing to 6 months, but lucky that acu is very popular here in the uk so I only pay £40 a week, about $55 I think. 

Has anybody's acu talked about clots in menstration? Mine talked last week about how we need to aim for not having any clots as in TCM they are a sign all is not well. 

Does anybody have any experience of this? 

Thanks needle friends!


----------



## nimbec

Gosh i need some help! Just been for first appointment and she was fantastic but i had a really strong reaction once all the needles were in and 'circuit complete' I was so hot and sweaty felt very nauseus was very pale......apparently I have a big blockage and sometimes peoples bodies react like this first time - it terrified me and i'm ment to be going back next week (still feel dodgey now an hour later!) She insisted that next time wouldn't be so strong.....

has anyone else had this? what should i do?


----------



## CaliDreaming

RKW said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm also committing to 6 months, but lucky that acu is very popular here in the uk so I only pay £40 a week, about $55 I think.
> 
> Has anybody's acu talked about clots in menstration? Mine talked last week about how we need to aim for not having any clots as in TCM they are a sign all is not well.
> 
> Does anybody have any experience of this?
> 
> Thanks needle friends!

$55 is a great deal. I'm in the U.S. and $75 a session is about the going rate in my area of the country. It still beats IUI/IVF because most people don't have insurance that covers it here.

My acu talked about clots in my menstruation at my first session. Before I started acu I had consulted an herbalist who had given me some herbs for that as well as a liver cleanse. So by the time I decided to start acu this wasn't a problem for me. The clots mean that blood is not flowing as well to your reproductive organs as it should. The clots are old blood and tissue that weren't cleaned out from the last cycle. It only took about two cycles for my clots to get cleared away completely.

From what I can gather in TCM clots can be caused by blood stasis, or a blood and/or qi deficiency(from not enough blood being in your system and/or not enough qi to move it to where it needs to go.



nimbec said:


> Gosh i need some help! Just been for first appointment and she was fantastic but i had a really strong reaction once all the needles were in and 'circuit complete' I was so hot and sweaty felt very nauseus was very pale......apparently I have a big blockage and sometimes peoples bodies react like this first time - it terrified me and i'm ment to be going back next week (still feel dodgey now an hour later!) She insisted that next time wouldn't be so strong.....
> 
> has anyone else had this? what should i do?

My reaction wasn't nearly that strong the first time. Some of the needles, especially the ones in my feet and legs were very uncomfortable going in, but the discomfort only lasted a second. Once the needles were I didn't know they were there. Now that I've been going for a few times I don't feel them as much as all.

I think it is probably good that you had that reaction because it means that the acu is working and she's hit the right points. Did your acu give you a diagnosis??

At my last session, she was pressing on some points on top of my feet with her hand and asked me if it was tender. When she found a tender spot, she then placed a needle in that spot. She also felt around my ribs but I felt nothing tender so she didn't place any needles. At previous sessions, she has asked me if I had any tender spots in my legs. I used to have tender spots in my legs but now I don't have any. I think that is probably qi stagnation that she's trying to address.


----------



## nimbec

Thank you cali she said that my circuit that controls menstrul flow energy had been totally blocked since i was very young it was that she was working on. The needles going in were fine - painful when moved them but as she explained that was normal i was fine with it. It was literally as soon as last one went in I was drenched in sweat and thought i was going to be sick/or pass out or both! 

Really very anxious about going back!


----------



## macca197831

Hi everyone, 

I have been going to accupunctue for 4 months, initially I went once a week to get my cycle in balance. Now I go once just before ovulation and she does accupuncture to boost that. My cycle is regular and I have noticed an increase in EWCM at ovulation since attending. 

My husband had a sperm count of 19 million ( confirmed over 4 SA) when I went and she asked me to bring him along for some accupuncture. He had two sessions and his next SA was 58 million so it really does work in improving sperm counts. 

We are both now going every 4 weeks just before ovulation. We have also had hair testing done which checks for any defficiencies in your system, the results showed we were both low in zinc and selenium - explains my OH low count. She gave us a nutrition plan and supplements to improve this which was tailored to the rsults. 

We have now decided to go for IVF so I am going to keep up the accupuncture. Good luck to you all. x


----------



## summer2011

Can I ask where they put needles in your husband? Trying to convince dh to go also but he's freaked that needles will have to be placed in unmentionable places :winkwink: lol


----------



## CaliDreaming

nimbec said:


> Thank you cali she said that my circuit that controls menstrul flow energy had been totally blocked since i was very young it was that she was working on. The needles going in were fine - painful when moved them but as she explained that was normal i was fine with it. It was literally as soon as last one went in I was drenched in sweat and thought i was going to be sick/or pass out or both!
> 
> Really very anxious about going back!

Gee that's really interesting. I wonder if that is blood stasis? It sucks that you feel so bad during the session, but I guess it's good to know that the acu must be doing something. When I went for my first session, I was worried that I wouldn't feel it doing anything. Did she give you any herbs to take?

ETA: I found the following on the side effects you're having:

https://www.livestrong.com/article/523740-why-does-dizziness-occur-after-acupuncture/

"The risk of an adverse reaction from an acupuncture treatment is low, but after a deep session you may experience a feeling of lightheadedness or dizziness. Unless it's accompanied by severe nausea or vertigo, mild dizziness is probably a natural result of the rebalancing of electrical energies along the meridians of your body. Rather than being a symptom of something wrong, it may be a sign that the treatment was effective.
"



macca197831 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have been going to accupunctue for 4 months, initially I went once a week to get my cycle in balance. Now I go once just before ovulation and she does accupuncture to boost that. My cycle is regular and I have noticed an increase in EWCM at ovulation since attending.
> 
> My husband had a sperm count of 19 million ( confirmed over 4 SA) when I went and she asked me to bring him along for some accupuncture. He had two sessions and his next SA was 58 million so it really does work in improving sperm counts.
> 
> We are both now going every 4 weeks just before ovulation. We have also had hair testing done which checks for any defficiencies in your system, the results showed we were both low in zinc and selenium - explains my OH low count. She gave us a nutrition plan and supplements to improve this which was tailored to the rsults.
> 
> We have now decided to go for IVF so I am going to keep up the accupuncture. Good luck to you all. x

Sounds like both you and your hubby have gotten great results from acupunture! That was a big improvement in sperm counts!

I wish I could have had hair testing done. I know I have lots of deficiencies. Even my hair had gotten dry and brittle. I know that diet plan must have been helpful. My acu talked in general about diet, but nothing in detail.

Good luck on your IVF! When are you getting it done?? You will probably have an excellent chance of success because it sounds like the acu has done wonders for you.


----------



## danielle1984

I'm going this afternoon!


----------



## RKW

Danielle- good luck! Let us know how you get on! 

Cali- thanks for your help, info regarding clots is massively helpful  

Xxx


----------



## macca197831

summer2011 said:


> Can I ask where they put needles in your husband? Trying to convince dh to go also but he's freaked that needles will have to be placed in unmentionable places :winkwink: lol

To begin with they put them in his back to flush out toxins and unblock negative energy, then they put them in his abdomen just under his belly button. All he had to do was lift up his shirt. They also put them in his feet.

After two sessions his counts had trebbled, before that we had tried vitamins etc for almost a year and nothing had worked!


----------



## danielle1984

can acupunture help with exhaustion? I'm feeling so tired lately and got no energy or motivation, would it help?


----------



## macca197831

Good luck on your IVF! When are you getting it done?? You will probably have an excellent chance of success because it sounds like the acu has done wonders for you.[/QUOTE]

Thanks! We are going for it at the end of September so hoping that by that time our bodies will be in the best shape they can be. If we have to go through the treatment I want to do it knowing I have given it my best shot and done everything I can do!


----------



## macca197831

danielle1984 said:


> can acupunture help with exhaustion? I'm feeling so tired lately and got no energy or motivation, would it help?

I think so, I always feel less stressed and run down after a session and I get a great nights sleep after I have had it done!


----------



## danielle1984

macca197831 said:


> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> can acupunture help with exhaustion? I'm feeling so tired lately and got no energy or motivation, would it help?
> 
> I think so, I always feel less stressed and run down after a session and I get a great nights sleep after I have had it done!Click to expand...

Sweet! My insurance covers it, so I'm going to take this opportunity to give it a try. I had a few massages at that same clinic, but find it would just take some stress off my shoulders. It didn't help me sleep or anything. I can't wait to go to my appointment this afternoon. :happydance:


----------



## RKW

Hi danielle, I always feel really tired afterwards, and more exhausted, but then sleep really well and the next morning wake up feeling refreshed.


----------



## born2bamama

CaliDreaming said:


> Hi born2bamama!
> 
> Yeah, I would keep up for another 2 months. I think you've already come this far so you might as well see it through and give it a fair shot. There's a lot of women who have immediate success but I've also ready about those who took months. The way I think of it, it takes a minimum of three months for you body to get back into balance, and then once that happens you still have to wait for the right egg and sperm. So I can see how 6 months is more realistic for most women.
> 
> For me, I'm going to continue on for at least 6 months. But if it hasn't happened in that period of time I will keep going to acu, but set the wheels in motion to see a doctor to make sure there's physically wrong with me. Since I'm about to be 38 I don't think I can waste time if I have endo or blocked tubes or something. If I have to go that route, I won't see the acu as a waste because it can only help if we decide we need to try an IUI or IVF.

Thanks so much.. I think I will continue for another 2 months at least, I'm also hoping to get hubby to try it out since reading the other post on it helping up sperm count so drastically! (we don't know there are any issues but still can't hurt!) Hope acupuncture helps everyone on this thread- I'll be checking in for sure (and let you know any results *wishful thinking*) 
Thanks!


----------



## summer2011

Ahhhh... Just back from an acu apt. She focused on relaxation today and away from the uterus. Feel really good right now. Mild cramping I've been having is gone (perhaps temporary, but hey I'll take it :) ). Still spotting but it's really light and slow so far when normally it'd get darker and heavier with time. Still don't think this will end in a bfp but I do feel better emotionally as well.

Today she stressed that I keep my midsection warm (use heat packs if necessary) and eliminate stress over ttc (sound easy right? :p ). I asked about the depth of needles and she does place them at different depths sometimes. She placed really shallow, tiny needles today as af is looming and everything is more sensitive during that time. I'll definitely be continuing treatments for the next month or 2 at least.

GL all! :dust:


----------



## danielle1984

ok I'm really mad! I went to the clinic and my appointment was cancel! She tried to call me to let me know that she called in sick but the secretary only tried to call me once and never left me a message. Now I have to wait tomorrow, but the secretary said she wasn't sure she would be in and she's off the rest of the week. *Sign


----------



## summer2011

Awe that sucks. Hopefully they will reschedule you soon.


----------



## Moorebetter

Well ladies I'm out this month, but excited about my appointment tomorrow :)


----------



## danielle1984

Moorebetter said:


> Well ladies I'm out this month, but excited about my appointment tomorrow :)

I'm sorry to hear :hugs:


----------



## Moorebetter

Thanks girl! I'm going to be able to test this month again :) I'll try for July 30 :) 

How are you doing?


----------



## RKW

Sao sorry to hear that Moorebetter, massive hugs xxx


----------



## SusieC

Hi All

It's so great to hear all the benefits that everyone has after acupuncture -I'm really looking forward to hearing some more success stories soon! This thread has made me feel really positive. Even if the acupuncture only helps to reduce my stress levels it'll make a massive difference to me and my OH lol! (although of course I'm hoping for more!).

I have my first apt today (after a stressful day at work). She doesn't mention TCM on her website so am not sure if she will give any info re that but I'll have to wait and see!!

Good luck all x


----------



## WeeNat

Hi everyone, after TRYING to convince myself that even after a short bleed that i was pregnant!!! Now that i've kicked myself up the backside and told myself i am NOT pregnant, i picked up the phone and made an appointment for acupuncture!!! Im Very Excited. Only thing is, she is away on holiday until the 23... so im booked in for the 27th!!! YAY :happydance:

Good luck to everyone :dust: x x x x


----------



## CaliDreaming

I had a great July 4 holiday yesterday and it's great to get back to see so many updates. I had expected AF yesterday, and that was part of the reason why I was so irritated because I thought it was going to mess up my whole holiday and I was not looking forward to sitting out in the heat at a cookout during the worst part of AF. But, AF didn't show up yesterday, and there's no sign of her showing up today as my temperatures are still up. I'm also feeling a little nauseous today and have been off and on over the past few days. This is day 32 of my cycle and I've never had a cycle go past day 31 without me being pregnant.

I know I should test, but I've had so many false alarms over the last few months I am trying so hard not to get my hopes up. I am going to try to wait until Sunday for AF. I have a family gathering on Saturday to go to so I don't want to be in a bad mood for that if it ends up being a BFN.



danielle1984 said:


> can acupunture help with exhaustion? I'm feeling so tired lately and got no energy or motivation, would it help?

It definitely helps me with exhaustion. I often feel exhausted and stressed out at the same time, but after acu I always feel I can cope better.

Also, before I started acu, I had been experiencing extreme exhaustion. I consulted an herbalist and it turns out I had a systemic candida infection. I took ACV for the yeast and she gave me so herbs to cleanse my liver. I also was told to take a clinical strength probiotic. The results were dramatic and I haven't had a problem with yeast or that level of exhaustion ever since. My herbalist was the one who strongly recommended acupuncture for me so I'm certain your acu can help you with your exhaustion.



summer2011 said:


> Ahhhh... Just back from an acu apt. She focused on relaxation today and away from the uterus. Feel really good right now. Mild cramping I've been having is gone (perhaps temporary, but hey I'll take it :) ). Still spotting but it's really light and slow so far when normally it'd get darker and heavier with time. Still don't think this will end in a bfp but I do feel better emotionally as well.
> 
> Today she stressed that I keep my midsection warm (use heat packs if necessary) and eliminate stress over ttc (sound easy right? :p ). I asked about the depth of needles and she does place them at different depths sometimes. She placed really shallow, tiny needles today as af is looming and everything is more sensitive during that time. I'll definitely be continuing treatments for the next month or 2 at least.
> 
> GL all! :dust:

Glad you had a great appointment and some relief from the cramping. That is really interesting about the depths of the needles. 

LOL at her telling you to eliminate your TTC stress! I wish I knew how to not stress out about it 



danielle1984 said:


> ok I'm really mad! I went to the clinic and my appointment was cancel! She tried to call me to let me know that she called in sick but the secretary only tried to call me once and never left me a message. Now I have to wait tomorrow, but the secretary said she wasn't sure she would be in and she's off the rest of the week. *Sign

That really sucks! I hope this isn't an omen that your acu is going to cancel appointments on the regular. I don't think I could handle that. I thought most acu's realize their clients are working people and have to be particularly flexible about scheduling. I know my acu is very willing to adjust her schedule for me.



Moorebetter said:


> Well ladies I'm out this month, but excited about my appointment tomorrow :)

Sorry about AF, but it must be nice having an acu appointment right after. That's a pretty good consolation prize.



SusieC said:


> Hi All
> 
> It's so great to hear all the benefits that everyone has after acupuncture -I'm really looking forward to hearing some more success stories soon! This thread has made me feel really positive. Even if the acupuncture only helps to reduce my stress levels it'll make a massive difference to me and my OH lol! (although of course I'm hoping for more!).
> 
> I have my first apt today (after a stressful day at work). She doesn't mention TCM on her website so am not sure if she will give any info re that but I'll have to wait and see!!
> 
> Good luck all x

Good luck on your first appointment. I would love to be able to schedule my appointments right after work to have something to look forward to during the day. I go over my lunch hour and always feel like going home to chill out afterward instead of going on to work.



WeeNat said:


> Hi everyone, after TRYING to convince myself that even after a short bleed that i was pregnant!!! Now that i've kicked myself up the backside and told myself i am NOT pregnant, i picked up the phone and made an appointment for acupuncture!!! Im Very Excited. Only thing is, she is away on holiday until the 23... so im booked in for the 27th!!! YAY :happydance:
> 
> Good luck to everyone :dust: x x x x

Yay for getting your first appointment scheduled! I'm sure you will love it!


----------



## Moorebetter

*WeeNat* yayayay im sure you will enjoy it! ttc is soooo stressful!


*CaliDreaming* glad to see you had a good 4th!!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Well I'm starting to spot, so it looks like no BFP for me this cycle. At least I didn't waste a pregnancy test. I guess I O'ed a day later than usual this time.


----------



## danielle1984

Moorebetter said:


> Thanks girl! I'm going to be able to test this month again :) I'll try for July 30 :)
> 
> How are you doing?

I'll be testing July 30th too...or maybe sooner. Looks like I'll be O early this cycle again. I'm already getting that second line on OPK since CD4 :shrug:


----------



## RKW

Calidreaming- sorry to hear that. Good luck for this month coming up zxx


----------



## nimbec

Calidreaming sorry damn witch!! fx for next time ((hugs))

Danielle i will be testing the 1st Aug if I actually manage to wait that long!!!


----------



## summer2011

Awe Cali. Sorry :( Hope you at least get af soon if it's coming and move on to a new month. I've been spotting now 5 days and still lingering *sigh. I think I o'd later than ff says!


----------



## WeeNat

WeeNat said:


> Hi everyone, after TRYING to convince myself that even after a short bleed that i was pregnant!!! Now that i've kicked myself up the backside and told myself i am NOT pregnant, i picked up the phone and made an appointment for acupuncture!!! Im Very Excited. Only thing is, she is away on holiday until the 23... so im booked in for the 27th!!! YAY :happydance:
> 
> Good luck to everyone :dust: x x x x

Yay for getting your first appointment scheduled! I'm sure you will love it![/QUOTE]




Moorebetter said:


> *WeeNat* yayayay im sure you will enjoy it! ttc is soooo stressful!
> 
> 
> Thanks girls.... is it weird that i'm feeling more relaxed since i made my appointment. Im in such a good mood :haha


----------



## CaliDreaming

summer2011 said:


> Awe Cali. Sorry :( Hope you at least get af soon if it's coming and move on to a new month. I've been spotting now 5 days and still lingering *sigh. I think I o'd later than ff says!

Yup AF came shortly after the spotting. I'm getting really anxious and sad because my 38th birthday is coming up in September and I feel I'm running out of time. Maybe the PMS is contributing to my panic mode as well. Yesterday, I was looking up stuff about endometriosis because I've read that you can have it with no symptoms other than infertility. But it really doesn't seem to fit because my flow has been bright red for a few months now even though it seems lighter than the average woman.. 

Did your acu have anything to say about your spotting? You're expecting AF too right? What color is the blood?


----------



## SusieC

Sorry to hear that AF appeared Cali. TTC is so stressful, it's hard not to worry about absolutely everything. A nurse said to me that other day "try not to worry, it'll happen when it happens" - she meant well but grr! :hugs:


----------



## SusieC

Weenat - good luck with your first apt. I had mine yesterday - I slept like a dream last night. However, no-one warned me some (not all!) of the needles hurt a bit - clearly I am a wuss or stupid to have thought that they wouldn't lol! But I will defo be going back. She also recommended that i try dong quai - has anyone else tried this to bring on menstration? I've looked it up and am a bit worried as it seems quite strong and also shd not be used in pregnancy (although clearly I'm not pregnant I'm actively ttc just 'in case' I ever ovulate lol!) xx


----------



## CaliDreaming

SusieC said:


> Weenat - good luck with your first apt. I had mine yesterday - I slept like a dream last night. However, no-one warned me some (not all!) of the needles hurt a bit - clearly I am a wuss or stupid to have thought that they wouldn't lol! But I will defo be going back. She also recommended that i try dong quai - has anyone else tried this to bring on menstration? I've looked it up and am a bit worried as it seems quite strong and also shd not be used in pregnancy (although clearly I'm not pregnant I'm actively ttc just 'in case' I ever ovulate lol!) xx

Yeah, some of those needles are pretty uncomfortable at first, especially when you're just starting out with acu. The ones in my feet hurt the most and couple in my lower leg. However, it does get easier and easier each time. Now the ones in my feet that really hurt don't bother me at all.

A couple of the formulations I was taking had dong quai in it. I think for me it was to keep my blood flowing freely. I would take different formulations before ovulation and after, so she should be telling you when in your cycle you should be taking it.


----------



## WeeNat

SusieC said:


> Weenat - good luck with your first apt. I had mine yesterday - I slept like a dream last night. However, no-one warned me some (not all!) of the needles hurt a bit - clearly I am a wuss or stupid to have thought that they wouldn't lol! But I will defo be going back. She also recommended that i try dong quai - has anyone else tried this to bring on menstration? I've looked it up and am a bit worried as it seems quite strong and also shd not be used in pregnancy (although clearly I'm not pregnant I'm actively ttc just 'in case' I ever ovulate lol!) xx

Hee hee... yeah, i guess it takes getting used to being treated like a pin cushion. I've never herd of dong quei. I have been trying to lose weight and refuse to use slimming aids (JUST in case) :haha:.

I am very much looking forward to my appointment. The lady says that its good for treating PCOS, which sounds fantastic... also to help weight loss. If this is true, she can sick as many needles in me, i wouldnt care!! 

The things you have already done for the baby that is yet to be made! Hee hee x


----------



## summer2011

CaliDreaming said:


> Did your acu have anything to say about your spotting? You're expecting AF too right? What color is the blood?

She thinks it's likely caused by blood stagnation due to invasion of 'cold'. Probably left over blood from last af. Sometimes I'll have intermittent bleeding instead of a steady flow. Still no af yet. FF is saying :test: but I'm not convinced. I've had cycles of 30 days so could still come today. My spotting is very light in color and only get a small spot a couple times a day. Not sure what to make of it?? It normally does get gradually heavier. Intermittent mild cramps as well but I feel fine ATM.



SusieC said:


> Weenat - good luck with your first apt. I had mine yesterday - I slept like a dream last night. However, no-one warned me some (not all!) of the needles hurt a bit - clearly I am a wuss or stupid to have thought that they wouldn't lol! But I will defo be going back. She also recommended that i try dong quai - has anyone else tried this to bring on menstration? I've looked it up and am a bit worried as it seems quite strong and also shd not be used in pregnancy (although clearly I'm not pregnant I'm actively ttc just 'in case' I ever ovulate lol!) xx

I find some places tender. You get used to it after a few times.


----------



## WeeNat

Good luck with testing Summer x


----------



## SusieC

Cali and Summer - good to know you get used to it after a few sessions. It was quite strange I barely felt some needles, yet others were painful. I was thinking "surely if it's painful it must mean I have lots to sort out and it will defo be doing me good"!! lol!

Cali - I'm not really having a cycle as such - only 1 v light bleed in the last 3 months, so she recommended it to bring on menstration. I am desperate for AF so at least I'll feel like I'm getting back to normal and have a chance of ov!


----------



## SusieC

WeeNat said:


> SusieC said:
> 
> 
> Weenat - good luck with your first apt. I had mine yesterday - I slept like a dream last night. However, no-one warned me some (not all!) of the needles hurt a bit - clearly I am a wuss or stupid to have thought that they wouldn't lol! But I will defo be going back. She also recommended that i try dong quai - has anyone else tried this to bring on menstration? I've looked it up and am a bit worried as it seems quite strong and also shd not be used in pregnancy (although clearly I'm not pregnant I'm actively ttc just 'in case' I ever ovulate lol!) xx
> 
> Hee hee... yeah, i guess it takes getting used to being treated like a pin cushion. I've never herd of dong quei. I have been trying to lose weight and refuse to use slimming aids (JUST in case) :haha:.
> 
> I am very much looking forward to my appointment. The lady says that its good for treating PCOS, which sounds fantastic... also to help weight loss. If this is true, she can sick as many needles in me, i wouldnt care!!
> 
> The things you have already done for the baby that is yet to be made! Hee hee xClick to expand...

Lol re the weight loss - I wouldn't mind some of that too!

True the things we do! sometimes I'm not sure if all this knowledge we have re cycles/ovulating/baby making is a good thing or not, the more I find out the more I obsess about, but maybe that's just me!


----------



## WeeNat

SusieC said:


> WeeNat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SusieC said:
> 
> 
> Weenat - good luck with your first apt. I had mine yesterday - I slept like a dream last night. However, no-one warned me some (not all!) of the needles hurt a bit - clearly I am a wuss or stupid to have thought that they wouldn't lol! But I will defo be going back. She also recommended that i try dong quai - has anyone else tried this to bring on menstration? I've looked it up and am a bit worried as it seems quite strong and also shd not be used in pregnancy (although clearly I'm not pregnant I'm actively ttc just 'in case' I ever ovulate lol!) xx
> 
> Hee hee... yeah, i guess it takes getting used to being treated like a pin cushion. I've never herd of dong quei. I have been trying to lose weight and refuse to use slimming aids (JUST in case) :haha:.
> 
> I am very much looking forward to my appointment. The lady says that its good for treating PCOS, which sounds fantastic... also to help weight loss. If this is true, she can sick as many needles in me, i wouldnt care!!
> 
> The things you have already done for the baby that is yet to be made! Hee hee xClick to expand...
> 
> Lol re the weight loss - I wouldn't mind some of that too!
> 
> True the things we do! sometimes I'm not sure if all this knowledge we have re cycles/ovulating/baby making is a good thing or not, the more I find out the more I obsess about, but maybe that's just me!Click to expand...

No, im with you on that one... the more i learn the worse i get. Its like an on switch without the off button!! But then, if i dont try then i could be waiting another 5 yrs!!! No way ho-say!! :flower:


----------



## CaliDreaming

SusieC, I believe I've finally reached the point where I think all of this specialized knowledge we all have gotten is hurting my TTC chances. I spend so much time in a day googling and obsessing about it. I really need to get to the point where I just go to acu and not think too far in advance. OH thinks I'm about to have a nervous breakdown.


----------



## Moorebetter

_Hello ladies!_
So I have started a new month! AF GOT ME EARLY.I went for my 4th session yesterday, she has been working on my ovaries and uterus, helping with the blood flow to the areas. Im also taking a warm heating pad and putting it around my ovary area for 20mins a night as well as proping my legs up aganist a wall for 20 mins. hahaha Ill try anything at this point!

There is a lady in town that does holistic medicine, she is a holistic Dr. her website says she is a fertility specialist that focuses on infertility by ways of acupuncture and herbs. She works with your OBGYN and has her own lab for bloods and such&#8230;. Her record is impressive, and the fact that she does the holistic approach is awesome the only thing the PRICE!!! To see her for the first appointment is $270.00 then from there on out it ranges from $75.00 to $120.00. I am wanting to go to see how she might be different than the lady I&#8217;m going to now, but can&#8217;t cough up that much money just the &#8220;see&#8221; 

Plus- my acupuncturist has what she calls community day every Thursday that is on a sliding scale so the first visit you have with her is 30.00 for an hour. Every time after that it&#8217;s what you can pay between 20.00-60.00. It&#8217;s awesome and affordable for me!! Im sticking to where im at right now ;) 

*2 questions for you ladies*: I have my next IUI scheduled for some time between July 16-18th just depends on my ovulation. My OBGYN, wants to see me in for a U/S on day 11 or 12 but those days fall on a sat and sun. and they aren&#8217;t open. Has anyone ever had one preformed on CD10? OR CD13
and...
Does anyone have a acu that doesn&#8217;t do herbs with treatment? Im looking into getting some for fertility but want to make sure Im taking the right ones, it sounds like traditional Chinese acu prescribe them, but where would I find someone that just does herbs?!?!?!


*Hows everyone doing?*


----------



## Moorebetter

CaliDreaming said:


> SusieC, I believe I've finally reached the point where I think all of this specialized knowledge we all have gotten is hurting my TTC chances. I spend so much time in a day googling and obsessing about it. I really need to get to the point where I just go to acu and not think too far in advance. OH thinks I'm about to have a nervous breakdown.


I at one time thought I was having a nervous breakdown. hahaha I thought that I was a nut and taking this waaaayyyy too seriously. Now im more relaxed but still often wonder mybe its just stress!!! thats where acu has helped me the most!


----------



## SusieC

CaliDreaming said:


> SusieC, I believe I've finally reached the point where I think all of this specialized knowledge we all have gotten is hurting my TTC chances. I spend so much time in a day googling and obsessing about it. I really need to get to the point where I just go to acu and not think too far in advance. OH thinks I'm about to have a nervous breakdown.

Big hugs hon. I know how u feel. I'm sure our mothers/ grandmothers never went through this. You end up analysing or obsessing over everything, despite knowing stress is not good! I've even wondered if subconsciously I'm not quite ready, therefor my body isn't going to conceive - crackers! 

Wishing everybody luck, peace & baby dust. These longed for babies will be so loved, lol! Xx


----------



## RKW

Hi Moorebetter, glad your appointment went well. 

Can't help on the iui I'm afraid. With regards to the herbs, in the uk there are loads of shops selling them but they can be very pricey. My acu sells herbs for 2 weeks for about $10 and the same ones are about $50 in a herbalist by me, I checked. It might be with looking online? 

I went for a session today, and I'm 2-4 days away from ovulating, and I felt the effects of the session a lot stronger, I went into a deep trance whilst I lay there, not asleep but very vivid dreams ( about dog food! I work for a food company, considering moving into the dog food section!) I felt very woosy afterwards, and drive home the wrong way, adding 20 mins onto my journey as I was so spaced out. 

Does anybody else have different acu experiences dependant on their cycle?


----------



## summer2011

For some of you this is your second right? Were you as obsessed with ttc the first? Lol. I ask because right now I feel like the pressure is on for #1 but I'd be able to relax more for the second. Maybe I'm kidding myself :p


----------



## summer2011

Ok! Still playing the waiting game for af! Bfn on hpt this morning. FF has me at 17dpo! Although my O date could be uncertain by a day or 2 I guess. Still I've never had this long a cycle and am starting to worry. Starting to think the herbs are to blame for this! Anyone else have cycle side effects? Temps are still up this am.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Thanks ladies for the support! I'm also wondering if the fact that my acu took me off some of the herbs I'm taking had anything to do with it. My emotions went all haywire and I think it was related to PMS because I'm much better know. Maybe I'm not ready to go off of those herbs. Seems like that is liver qi stagnation.


Moorebetter, Sorry AF got you early. But I think if she was going to get you, it's better that she gets you early than to make you wait around for her.

I wonder if your acu would be willing to just do herbs. I read all the time about people who just do acu and not herbs so it seems like they should be willing to do herbs and not acu as well. Also, I know some do just herbs for OHs who don't want to commit to the acu.



Thanks SusieC! You do make a good point. Maybe our it is our bodies just waiting for the best time. I know the first time around, in hindsight, I was a little grateful that it took so long. My mother had just passed away and I spent months grieving. I probably would have been hard dealing with grief and dealing with raging pregnancy hormones at the same time. This time around, maybe it's good because dd will be a little more independent and she will be old enough to handle the transition from only child to big sister. I know some other of my internet buddies who have children close in age are having a hard time in helping their older children through the transition.



RKW, I know there was one session where I almost fell asleep. I'm always relaxed, but this one I was super relaxed. I need to pay attention to see if it correlates to my cycle.

Summer2011, this is my second and I was definitely just as obsessed as with the first, but just in a different way. With the first, I was more obsessed with worrying about something being wrong with me and worrying about whether it was even possible for me to get pregnant. I don't think I ever just let go and resigned to let whatever happen. I tried hard from start to finish. 

This time around, it's more like now that I know how great it is to be a mom, I desperately want to experience that again. I still worry about whether there is something wrong, but now I think about me and my dd getting older, worrying about her asking for a sibling, etc.


----------



## danielle1984

Moorebetter, I'm sorry to hear AF got you.


----------



## danielle1984

I went to my appointment for acupunture on Thursday. It went well, I'm going back twice this week (Tuesday + Thursday). I had a needle in each foot and I move one. Jeez, it was super painful but everything went well.

I should be ovulating very soon too, OPK is getting darker every day.


----------



## Blythe

Hi girls. Quick question about Chinese herbs....I am on them at the moment...a blended mis from my Chinese medicine practioner. I am taking along with weekly acupuncture sessions. The herbs alone cost £50 for a weeks worth and the acu sessions £30. I'm not well off so this is just too expensive for me to maintain on any long term basis. Anyhow, question is.....have you been prescribed the herbs (mine is the powdered form i put in hot water) to take every day of your cycle? I'm slightly concerned taking it post ovulation...my doc's English isn't that great....


----------



## RKW

Hi Blythe, I have herbs in powdered form which I mix with water and have twice a day. I think I replied to a previous post of yours, those herbs do seem very expensive. I would really reccomend searching around for a different therapist. In the thread I have written the name of the herbs I take (sorry I'm out of the house at the mo) these cost me £8 for two weeks worth. My acupuncture is £40 a week. 
The best thing I can reccomended is searching for a zita west affiliated acupuncturist as they are fertility specialists and tend to be more affordable, but are highly trained in fertility issues. I'm sure there are loads in London. I live in Oxford and there are 5 in the city. 
Good luck


----------



## Blythe

Hi thanks for reply.....I have looked at a couple of acupuncturists who have completed Zita west training....they charge a stupid amount of money...the joys of London!! The guy I'm with has years of experience in a hospital environment so I'm happy with his credentials but not so much the cost of the herbs. I will have to try and talk to him about a more affordable way forward as 
Its just silly! Good luck to you x x


----------



## kayleigh_jane

Hi lovely ladies!

I have just been reading through this thread and am so excited that I finally have some people to relate to!

My partner and I have been trying to conceive for about 9 months now, but for the past 5 AF has been a no show :wacko: I had my last AF at the beginning of Feb and when she didn't arrive the following month, I was sure I was pregnant. But unfortunately I wasn't, so we just thought 'oh well, we can try again next month.' That would have been all well and good, but AF still hasn't shown up since.

I've been to quite a few drs, none of whom can give any answer as to why she's suddenly stopped. I've had ultrasounds and lots of various tests and no one can tell me what's happening. So I've started acupuncture. My doctor originally suggested clomid but I thought I'd rather try a natural way first!

So far I have had 2 sessions of acu, and I love it! AF still hasn't come but my acupuncturist seems very certain that it'll happen soon, so fingers crossed. I would just love to get my cycle back so we can really try!

The acupuncture points that I get are really similar to everyone else's stories I've read - feet, ankles, shins, belly, forehead, wrists and in between thumb and forefinger.

I'm so excited to follow all of your amazing stories and hope to be able to congratulate everyone soon on their BFPs :flower:


----------



## RKW

Good luck Kayleigh! Welcome! Xxx


----------



## Moorebetter

Gl!! Please keep us updated, I'm excited to see how acu might help with your af getting on some type of schedule!!


----------



## SusieC

Hi Needle friends!

Hi Kayleigh - I felt the same when I found this thread!! I've not ov since coming off bcp nearly 4 months ago. Today I started on dong quai and Angus castus, to try and bring on menstration.

Blythe - dk what ur taking but I bought the above from holland and barratt quite cheaply. My acupuncturist recommended dong quai ( but she is not a tcm practitioner) & by doing some research I added the Angus castus- I'm really hoping to have some sort of a cycle soon.

Good luck all & keep posting, hope we have some acupuncture successes soon! Xx


----------



## Blythe

Hi susie....oddly enough I did self prescribe dong quai when I first became pregnant. However that was a few years ago now and it didn't work this time hence having something prescribed for me....I have 28 day cycles and ovulate on day 14 almost without fail but still been.trying for 18 months....depressing business this ttc is isn't it? When I did try dong quai again this time around it made me bleed...a lot! So fingers crossed it will help you x


----------



## kayleigh_jane

SusieC said:


> Hi Needle friends!
> 
> Hi Kayleigh - I felt the same when I found this thread!! I've not ov since coming off bcp nearly 4 months ago. Today I started on dong quai and Angus castus, to try and bring on menstration.
> 
> Blythe - dk what ur taking but I bought the above from holland and barratt quite cheaply. My acupuncturist recommended dong quai ( but she is not a tcm practitioner) & by doing some research I added the Angus castus- I'm really hoping to have some sort of a cycle soon.
> 
> Good luck all & keep posting, hope we have some acupuncture successes soon! Xx

Fingers crossed the quai and angus castus work quickly! It's so frustrating not having any sort of cycle! Good luck and keep us updated on how you go!

I'm off to session 3 of acu on Friday so I'm hoping after that (if not before!) I get some sort of indication that things are back up and running :)

Looking forward to hearing how everyone is going! Xx


----------



## CaliDreaming

SusieC--"Needle friends" I love it, lol!!!



danielle1984 said:


> I went to my appointment for acupunture on Thursday. It went well, I'm going back twice this week (Tuesday + Thursday). I had a needle in each foot and I move one. Jeez, it was super painful but everything went well.
> 
> I should be ovulating very soon too, OPK is getting darker every day.

Yeah, the ones in my foot used to hurt really bad! It got better but when my acu probed, she found some more tender spots. I think it's qi stagnation.



Blythe said:


> Hi girls. Quick question about Chinese herbs....I am on them at the moment...a blended mis from my Chinese medicine practioner. I am taking along with weekly acupuncture sessions. The herbs alone cost £50 for a weeks worth and the acu sessions £30. I'm not well off so this is just too expensive for me to maintain on any long term basis. Anyhow, question is.....have you been prescribed the herbs (mine is the powdered form i put in hot water) to take every day of your cycle? I'm slightly concerned taking it post ovulation...my doc's English isn't that great....

Wow, your herbs are a lot! I am on herbs, but I take the capsule form so it's much cheaper and convenient. However, they are much more potent when you take them in powder form.





Blythe said:


> Hi susie....oddly enough I did self prescribe dong quai when I first became pregnant. However that was a few years ago now and it didn't work this time hence having something prescribed for me....I have 28 day cycles and ovulate on day 14 almost without fail but still been.trying for 18 months....depressing business this ttc is isn't it? When I did try dong quai again this time around it made me bleed...a lot! So fingers crossed it will help you x

TTC sure is depressing. I see you're working on #2 too. It's really maddening for me because I knew things were working a few months ago when I had dd#1 so I had been racking my brains trying to figure out what could have happened to mess my body up. At least my acu seems to have some sort of explanation that makes sense! Did your acu have a diagnosis for you?


----------



## Blythe

Hi susie

My tcm doc says stress.....which they always say!! I have just turned 40 so it will take longer if I'm lucky enough to get pregnant again. My fsh hormone levels are low so hoping a good egg comes hrough soon x


----------



## CaliDreaming

Blythe, it used to drive me up a wall when folks would tell me to "just relax" to get pregnant. I do think there is truth to it--but just much more complicated for some women than just going off and taking a vacation though.

My acu has given me herbs for Kidney Yin deficiency, which is a pretty common diagnosis for women who are chronically stressed out. Also blood deficiency which is supposedly common for women who have given birth fairly recently. I'm so glad she didn't just tell me that I was stressed out.


----------



## Moorebetter

"TTC sure is depressing. I see you're working on #2 too. It's really maddening for me because I knew things were working a few months ago when I had dd#1 so I had been racking my brains trying to figure out what could have happened to mess my body up. 

talk about stressing! Im trying of #1. Im forsure im broken somehow, hahaha. But really I think its the stress!!! GL on your upcoming cycle!!!


----------



## Moorebetter

https://www.agelessherbs.com/ChineseHerbsforFertility.html

found this site, pretty neat!! talks about herbs and how the chinese view infertility


----------



## CaliDreaming

Moorebetter said:


> talk about stressing! Im trying of #1. Im forsure im broken somehow, hahaha. But really I think its the stress!!! GL on your upcoming cycle!!!

Yeah that does suck! I guess if they could find something wrong, it would be a little easier because then you would know what to fix. One thing I like about acu is that they always find a reason for not being able to conceive. There is no such thing as "unexplained infertility". 

Oh and thanks for the link! Very interesting.


----------



## Moorebetter

hows everyone doing???


----------



## RKW

I'm good honey, stressing as I had EWCM on Sunday but no smily face on the opk. Not sure if I have not ovulated this month. Still trying to get back to normal since my laparoscopy. Hopefully I will get my smily face tomorrow. Two years ago I never would have even known about EWCM or OPKs!
How's you? 
:0)


----------



## RKW

Ooh and the website's great! Thanks for the link! Xx


----------



## SusieC

Hi All

Perhaps we shd start a "how to trick our bodies into thinking we're relaxed, when really we're stressed as hell ttc" thread! 

I'm hoping the acupuncture will help me relax, but don't have another apt til next thurs (yet another 2ww!). Not that I have proper 2 ww at the mo, lol! 
Come af show me the money!


----------



## CaliDreaming

My next appointment is tomorrow and I'm feeling much better than I was this time last week. I wonder what she'll have to say about the bad bout of Pms I experienced this cycle.


----------



## SusieC

CaliDreaming said:


> My next appointment is tomorrow and I'm feeling much better than I was this time last week. I wonder what she'll have to say about the bad bout of Pms I experienced this cycle.

Good luck Cali, as always keep us posted xx


----------



## RKW

Susie, lol at "show me the money" love it! :0)


----------



## CaliDreaming

Well ladies, I'm off to acu! Just curious, what do your tongues look like?? 

I'm am finally starting to notice two little stripes of pink peeking through the middle of my tongue where it has been really pale! Maybe this means improvement in my blood deficiency. Also the back of my tongue is no longer red and shiny and I don't have as many little red spots. Yay for more qi and improvement in my kidney yin deficiency.


----------



## Moorebetter

Interesting!! I don't know what my tongue looked like before acu so I really can't say :) 

Have fun, let us know how it goes


----------



## CaliDreaming

OK I'm back from my appointment, and like I thought, my acu made some adjustments. She said that we still needed to work on building my "vitality"--which I guess in general means my qi and blood. She had taken me off of Jia Wei Xiao Yao San and put me on the Zizyphus, but decided I needed to go back on it. It seemed like the Jia Wei is the stronger formulation and I am not quite ready to be off of it. She said she liked what the Zizyphus does for me, but it just isn't strong enough for my deficiencies. Jia Wei is for blood deficiency, spleen qi deficiency, and liver qi stagnation. So now I take both the Jia Wei and the Zizyphus. 

She also confirmed that I had made some progress after looking at my tongue, so I was happy about that. I used to have a slightly yellow coat in the center of my tongue, and now the coat is white and not as heavy. She said that means that my body has cleared the excess heat. She also noted that the back of my tongue had greatly improved, although the coat was still peeled--which I guess means I've made progress on the kidney yin deficiency but still have some work to do on it.

With the needles, she stuck them in the usual locations, but this time she stuck them in a slightly different location in my ear. Also, I'm not sure if she stuck the needles in deeper, but I felt an electric like feeling in my abdomen.

Finally, she also wanted me to be sure me and dh were bd'ing enough around ovulation. That statement kind of worried me because I was afraid it meant that maybe I should be getting pregnant by now but I'm not, but I'm sure I'm just overthinking it.


----------



## Moorebetter

Finally, she also wanted me to be sure me and dh were bd'ing enough around ovulation. That statement kind of worried me because I was afraid it meant that maybe I should be getting pregnant by now but I'm not, but I'm sure I'm just overthinking it. 


dont worry about that, maybe shes just making sure you are doing it when you are suppose to be! hehehe glad it went well!


----------



## Moorebetter

I went yesterday and visited with an acupuncturist who also is trained in herbs. (I have a wonderful acupuncturist, but she only deals acupuncture) He has his masters and has also studied in China. 

When I got there, he asked me a ton of questions and took my pulse and looked at my tongue. He studied what I said about my trying to get pregnant and not having any luck. He also went over all of my medical records I brought with me as well as lab work. 

He said my pulse was very different, he doesnt see many like mine. He concluded that in my pulse, my liver should be dominant and the spleen should be there in a sense but not overactive. In my case, my spleen is super dominant over my liver and that the two are fighting for power (thats what I understood hahaha)

He prescribed 3 different herbs :

*Gui Pi Wan * on days 1-15 of my cycle. He said that this should help with my blood flow and qi. Will help to calm the spleen back to where it should be. (he also suggested a baby aspirin- I will be asking my doctor if this is alright)
* 
Xiao Yao Wan-* on days 16-30 of my cycle. He said that this helps to get my qi and yang phase regulated. This also helps to regulate the liver. As well as relieves stress. 

*You Gui Wan-* helps to warm the body. I told him I have always been a cold natured person. Also helps with kidney yang nourishes jing in the blood.

I should take 4 pills  3x a day. 

Im hoping this will help, have you heard anything or ever dealt with these yourself? Any information would be awesome! I love to research and find out a lot about things, Im excited to see what happens with my body.


----------



## CaliDreaming

The Jia Wei Xiao Yao San I'm taking is actually a variant of Xiao Yao Wan. The only difference is the Jia Wei clears heat in addition to the other properties. Also, San means that the herbs are in powder form while wan means that it's in pill form. 

The Jia Wei is the formulation my acu tried to take me off of last month, which ended up in me having the terrible case of PMS! I didn't realize you weren't taking herbs along with your acu. You'll definitely see things change a few weeks after you start taking them. 

One thing I'm wondering about is my acu has me taking it before ovulation. I wonder why that is...More things to google, lol!! 

That was interesting about your pulse. I've tried taking my own pulse but I can't figure it out.


----------



## Moorebetter

which one are you taking before?

yes my acu didnt do herbs, I had to go elsewhere


----------



## CaliDreaming

I take the jia Wei xiao Yao San before ovulation.


----------



## kayleigh_jane

I am taking Jin Gui Shen Qi Wan in powder (tea) form twice a day to try to bring on my period - and hopefully get my cycle going again!

I've been on it for nearly 3 weeks now and still nothing so not really sure if it's doing anything. Although my hereditarily cold hands and feet seem to be warming up so I guess that's something! I might ask about these herbs tomorrow as I was expecting to see AF by now!

Hoping that the herbs work for you soon!


----------



## Moorebetter

CaliDreaming 
did you feel different after you started with these?


----------



## Moorebetter

kayleigh_jane
welcome and gl!!! please keep us posted on your acu adventure


----------



## danielle1984

I'm going to my third app. today! I went twice now since last Thursday and she is really helping me with my sleepless nights. I sleep like a baby now lol.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Moorebetter said:


> CaliDreaming
> did you feel different after you started with these?

When I first started taking them, I didn't really feel any different, but I did have less PMS and my periods and tongue improved. I really noticed the difference, however, when she took me off it last cycle. I think the changes are really gradual so you really don't feel an immediate effect.

Now that I'm on the Jia Wei and Zizyphus at the same time, I'm feeling really drowsy during the day. I read on the bottle that Zizyphus is supposed to help improve sleep as well as for anxiety but when I just took the Zizyphus alone, I was just a little calmer but not drowsy. I guess this means that I have a major problem with anxiety and can't be fixed with just by taking one set of the herbs alone.



danielle1984 said:


> I'm going to my third app. today! I went twice now since last Thursday and she is really helping me with my sleepless nights. I sleep like a baby now lol.

That is awesome!! Those are some pretty dramatic results. Sounds like you are really relaxed with is very promising for TTC!!!


----------



## danielle1984

Quick question: last time I went I had needles on my belly. Later that day one of the spot started to bruise, is that a bad sign? I'm only seeing her later today and I never ask her about bruising.


----------



## hopefaith95

Hello ladies! Im pretty new here actually just registered few minutes ago lol. I got so excited when I started reading this thread. Im going to my second session of acu today together with my DH. We've been ttc for about 1.5 years now and it's been very frustrating. Our case is mostly male factor. My period before was very irregular but just started to become normal (30 day cycle) few months ago after RE gave me some BCP to regulate it, eversince for the past 3 months Ive been getting it regularly. Anyways, the acu didn't check my tounge but he did ask me a lot of questions. I think since we told him that our main concern was my DH, he focussed on him. He gave me and my DH some herbal stuff. DH started drinking it but me on the other side still very hesitant to take it coz it might mess up my cycle. I forgot the names of the herbal supplements but I read up on it, and it says more on kidney, blood presure etc. One bottle after my period and another bottle i think while i have my period. Does any of you gotten any side effects after taking the herbal supplements? Many thanks!


----------



## CaliDreaming

danielle1984 said:


> Quick question: last time I went I had needles on my belly. Later that day one of the spot started to bruise, is that a bad sign? I'm only seeing her later today and I never ask her about bruising.

I think that is normal, but I would ask her about it next time you see her just in case. The first time I went, I had a little tiny mark from one of the needles that was a little sore. It didn't happen again and it didn't bother me that much, so I never brought it up with my acu. 



hopefaith95 said:


> Hello ladies! Im pretty new here actually just registered few minutes ago lol. I got so excited when I started reading this thread. Im going to my second session of acu today together with my DH. We've been ttc for about 1.5 years now and it's been very frustrating. Our case is mostly male factor. My period before was very irregular but just started to become normal (30 day cycle) few months ago after RE gave me some BCP to regulate it, eversince for the past 3 months Ive been getting it regularly. Anyways, the acu didn't check my tounge but he did ask me a lot of questions. I think since we told him that our main concern was my DH, he focussed on him. He gave me and my DH some herbal stuff. DH started drinking it but me on the other side still very hesitant to take it coz it might mess up my cycle. I forgot the names of the herbal supplements but I read up on it, and it says more on kidney, blood presure etc. One bottle after my period and another bottle i think while i have my period. Does any of you gotten any side effects after taking the herbal supplements? Many thanks!

Welcome hopefaith!! I know I was happy when I found this thread too! I'm really excited about acu!

I haven't gotten any side effects from the supplements I'm on. They're supposed to gently nudge your body along, so I don't think you really would have any severe side effects. I think some people might have upset stomach from them, because my acu always asks me if I'm able to take the number of herbs she prescribes. 

I would just make sure both your acu and RE are fully aware of what you are taking so there are no bad interactions with the drugs you are already taking. I can see your dilemma since your cycles have already gotten regular and I'm not sure what I would either other than figure out what both your acu and RE thinks and research research research. Hopefully your RE is supportive of you doing acu!

Good luck!! I understand that male fertility issues are a much easier fix!


----------



## RKW

Hi all, 
How are we all doing? Welcome along hopefaith :0)
I had my 4th session today, and this was slightly different. I'm unsure if I ovulated this month, as I don't temp (I find it stressful) and my opk's didn't give me a smily face ( but a faint line for a few days?!?!? My acu thinks I may have ovulated and missed it, or I also may have not due to a laparoscopy, Hysroscopy and due only 5 weeks ago. Either way I'm staying calm as I feel that this might be a month where the 2WW may not be as stressful. 
He treated me today as if I had ovulated, in case, and I had needles in my wrists not by my thumbs. He said this is a line into the uterus via the heart which directs lots of blood for implantation. - anybody heard of this?
I also had no heat lamp as my temperature is staying warm with the acu and herbs. I am no longer shivery and cold all the time now. 
Still feeling really optimistic and relaxed by acu, couldn't reccomend it highly enough :0)


----------



## kayleigh_jane

Moorebetter said:


> kayleigh_jane
> welcome and gl!!! please keep us posted on your acu adventure

Thank you! I certainly will :) GL to you too! x



danielle1984 said:


> I'm going to my third app. today! I went twice now since last Thursday and she is really helping me with my sleepless nights. I sleep like a baby now lol.

I am exactly the same, I always sleep so well now - especially on the nights that I have acu!


I had my third acu session today. My acupuncturist said that I've made a lot of improvements so far (which I don't see as still no :witch:!) but apparently my tongue looks healthier and my pulse is stronger so I guess that's something!

She also switched my herbs to stronger 'blood movement' herbs, so will see what happens over the next few days. She was very vague about how long it would take to regulate my cycle but seemed confident that it would happen if I stick to her instructions. At this stage I'm definitely willing to try anything!


----------



## SusieC

Hi Needle Friends!

Good to hear how you are all getting on with acupuncture and TCM. Quite impressive that people are noticing some changes after a short time.

Nothing new to report here - am waiting for my second apt (next thurs). Although I have all the signs of Ov (which I had 6 weeks ago but didn't ov then) so am hopeful! Have stopped taking the Dong Quai, EPO and Agnus Castus just in case! xx


----------



## CaliDreaming

RKW said:


> Hi all,
> How are we all doing? Welcome along hopefaith :0)
> I had my 4th session today, and this was slightly different. I'm unsure if I ovulated this month, as I don't temp (I find it stressful) and my opk's didn't give me a smily face ( but a faint line for a few days?!?!? My acu thinks I may have ovulated and missed it, or I also may have not due to a laparoscopy, Hysroscopy and due only 5 weeks ago. Either way I'm staying calm as I feel that this might be a month where the 2WW may not be as stressful.
> He treated me today as if I had ovulated, in case, and I had needles in my wrists not by my thumbs. He said this is a line into the uterus via the heart which directs lots of blood for implantation. - anybody heard of this?
> I also had no heat lamp as my temperature is staying warm with the acu and herbs. I am no longer shivery and cold all the time now.
> Still feeling really optimistic and relaxed by acu, couldn't reccomend it highly enough :0)

Hi RKW! I am doing very well today. I'm usually in a very good pre-O. I think the herbs are evening out my anxiety.

That's really interesting about the needles in the wrist and thumbs. I need to pay attention next time to see if my acu decides not to put needles by my thumbs too since I should be O'ing next week. I wish my acu would give me that kind of detailed info. 

Also, I think your acu was right to treat you as if you had O'ed. It's easy to miss that surge. I've read that some women only need a short little burst of LH to O and that it is a sign that everything is functioning very well! Hope your 2ww is not stressful and I know the acu will help with that. 



kayleigh_jane said:


> I had my third acu session today. My acupuncturist said that I've made a lot of improvements so far (which I don't see as still no :witch:!) but apparently my tongue looks healthier and my pulse is stronger so I guess that's something!
> 
> She also switched my herbs to stronger 'blood movement' herbs, so will see what happens over the next few days. She was very vague about how long it would take to regulate my cycle but seemed confident that it would happen if I stick to her instructions. At this stage I'm definitely willing to try anything!

That is really good news about your tongue and stronger pulse! Those are probably signs that AF could be soon on her way (or maybe even a BFP). I am so thankful that we can track our progress through our tongues. OUr bodies are so mysterious, so I love having some clues about what is going on. 

I think it is good that your acu was vague about the timeframe. On another board, one of the women said that her acu gave out 3-4 months as a general timeframe, and now she's freaking out becuase she's completed month 2 and hasn't had a BFP. Even though I asked my acu for a timeframe, in hindsight I am glad she was vague. 



SusieC said:


> Hi Needle Friends!
> 
> Good to hear how you are all getting on with acupuncture and TCM. Quite impressive that people are noticing some changes after a short time.
> 
> Nothing new to report here - am waiting for my second apt (next thurs). Although I have all the signs of Ov (which I had 6 weeks ago but didn't ov then) so am hopeful! Have stopped taking the Dong Quai, EPO and Agnus Castus just in case! xx


Hope you have a non-stressful 2ww! That appointment next week should keep you on an even keel!


----------



## Moorebetter

this is great! everyone seems to be doing well!!

Well I went yesterday for my 6 appointment! I feel great, Ive been taking herbs for 4 days now, she said in the next few months I should feel a difference with the herbs. Im excited to see! Im on cd 10 today, just started OPK's for the month. I have a U/S monday to look at my follicals so ill keep yall updated :)

gl this month girls!


----------



## danielle1984

Moorebetter said:


> this is great! everyone seems to be doing well!!
> 
> Well I went yesterday for my 6 appointment! I feel great, Ive been taking herbs for 4 days now, she said in the next few months I should feel a difference with the herbs. Im excited to see! Im on cd 10 today, just started OPK's for the month. I have a U/S monday to look at my follicals so ill keep yall updated :)
> 
> gl this month girls!

good luck!! I'm almost positive on OPK! It should be positive either tonight or tomorrow morning. Right on time too :happydance:


----------



## hopefaith95

hey guys I just wanted to give you a quick post regarding the herbs that my acupunturist gave me. These are lu wei di huang pian and cong rong bu shen. Anybody who uses the same herbs? any effects? thanks all!


----------



## SusieC

danielle1984 said:


> Moorebetter said:
> 
> 
> this is great! everyone seems to be doing well!!
> 
> Well I went yesterday for my 6 appointment! I feel great, Ive been taking herbs for 4 days now, she said in the next few months I should feel a difference with the herbs. Im excited to see! Im on cd 10 today, just started OPK's for the month. I have a U/S monday to look at my follicals so ill keep yall updated :)
> 
> gl this month girls!
> 
> good luck!! I'm almost positive on OPK! It should be positive either tonight or tomorrow morning. Right on time too :happydance:Click to expand...

Go Danielle! We can be 2ww and acupuncture buddies!!


----------



## danielle1984

SusieC said:


> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moorebetter said:
> 
> 
> this is great! everyone seems to be doing well!!
> 
> Well I went yesterday for my 6 appointment! I feel great, Ive been taking herbs for 4 days now, she said in the next few months I should feel a difference with the herbs. Im excited to see! Im on cd 10 today, just started OPK's for the month. I have a U/S monday to look at my follicals so ill keep yall updated :)
> 
> gl this month girls!
> 
> good luck!! I'm almost positive on OPK! It should be positive either tonight or tomorrow morning. Right on time too :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Go Danielle! We can be 2ww and acupuncture buddies!!Click to expand...

Of course! I got two appointments this week. She wants to make sure to see me as much as possible before AF.


----------



## kayleigh_jane

Hi needle friends :) How is everyone going? I hope you've all had a nice weekend!

I've had a bad day today. I think everything is just catching up with me and I've been feeling very pessimistic about TTC :( It's been 6 months now since my last AF and after 3 weeks of acupuncture and herbs there is still absolutely no sign that she is on her way. I know it can take a while but I just thought it would be here by now. I'd give anything to have regular cycles so at least I'd be in with a fighting chance!

Next acu session isn't for a week, so I'm going to try not to think about it all until then (not much chance of that happening!) and I'm going to chat to my acupuncturist and tell her how I'm feeling. She always reassures me - as do you all!

Thank you for listening to my vent. I hope I don't bring anyone else down with my negativity! Thinking of you all and hoping to see BFPs all around very soon! :dust:


----------



## SusieC

danielle1984 said:


> SusieC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moorebetter said:
> 
> 
> this is great! everyone seems to be doing well!!
> 
> Well I went yesterday for my 6 appointment! I feel great, Ive been taking herbs for 4 days now, she said in the next few months I should feel a difference with the herbs. Im excited to see! Im on cd 10 today, just started OPK's for the month. I have a U/S monday to look at my follicals so ill keep yall updated :)
> 
> gl this month girls!
> 
> good luck!! I'm almost positive on OPK! It should be positive either tonight or tomorrow morning. Right on time too :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Go Danielle! We can be 2ww and acupuncture buddies!!Click to expand...
> 
> Of course! I got two appointments this week. She wants to make sure to see me as much as possible before AF.Click to expand...

Cool let us all know how it goes and what she says. I wonder what she'll do - v exciting! I'm really hopeful I've ov this month - my breasts kill! I hope my acu woman will do some magic on thurs! Xx


Kayleigh - sorry you feel blue :( our bodies r strange things & this whole process is so stressful. I'm sure ur acu person will be more reassuring. I think some of these herbs take a while to work. I've haven't had af since coming off bcp 4 months ago, had 1 v light spotting thing & body tried to ov but didn't. Fingers x for you xx


----------



## Blythe

Hi Kayleigh I do understand and I'm sending a virtual hug. Hang on in there and just keep thinking about all the good stuff going on in your body at the moment....everything is slowly balancing out and your period will come. I'm lucky that I'm regular but have been ttc for about 18 months. I even brought a spell of some nutter on eBay for a fiver! Jeeeez I'm grabbing at straws now. I have had a few acupuncture apps along with 3 weeks of herbs (v. Expensive herbs!). I'm so poor at the moment but I'm really trying to stick with it as I feel I've tried everything else and I have to trust that something is going on inside that isgiving to help me conceive. I wish i could really feel a difference but hey! I do hope you start to feel a little better but sometimes it's ok to be sad because this is really tuff sometimes isn't it x x:hugs:


----------



## CaliDreaming

Moorebetter said:


> this is great! everyone seems to be doing well!!
> 
> Well I went yesterday for my 6 appointment! I feel great, Ive been taking herbs for 4 days now, she said in the next few months I should feel a difference with the herbs. Im excited to see! Im on cd 10 today, just started OPK's for the month. I have a U/S monday to look at my follicals so ill keep yall updated :)
> 
> gl this month girls!

I think you'll see great results with the herbs! Good luck on Monday and keep us posted!



danielle1984 said:


> good luck!! I'm almost positive on OPK! It should be positive either tonight or tomorrow morning. Right on time too :happydance:

Oooh exciting!! Hope you get a good egg! I think it's extra exciting that your acu is seeing you twice this week. I wonder if that is standard practice for her or if she is hopeful of your chances this cycle!



hopefaith95 said:


> hey guys I just wanted to give you a quick post regarding the herbs that my acupunturist gave me. These are lu wei di huang pian and cong rong bu shen. Anybody who uses the same herbs? any effects? thanks all!

These seem to be for kidney yin deficiency. I was given some different herbs for that same condition, but it seems to be geared for people with slightly different symptoms. Very interesting!




kayleigh_jane said:


> Hi needle friends :) How is everyone going? I hope you've all had a nice weekend!
> 
> I've had a bad day today. I think everything is just catching up with me and I've been feeling very pessimistic about TTC :( It's been 6 months now since my last AF and after 3 weeks of acupuncture and herbs there is still absolutely no sign that she is on her way. I know it can take a while but I just thought it would be here by now. I'd give anything to have regular cycles so at least I'd be in with a fighting chance!
> 
> Next acu session isn't for a week, so I'm going to try not to think about it all until then (not much chance of that happening!) and I'm going to chat to my acupuncturist and tell her how I'm feeling. She always reassures me - as do you all!
> 
> Thank you for listening to my vent. I hope I don't bring anyone else down with my negativity! Thinking of you all and hoping to see BFPs all around very soon! :dust:

Awww, big hugs to you! I wonder if AF is on her way with your sudden depressed mood. I felt that way last month right before AF and it was overwhelming. My acu adjusted my herbs and did something with the needles that made me feel better right away. It was neat because I told her how I was feeling and she seemed to know exactly where to look to find the blocked energy. She felt on a couple of places in my feet and asked if they were tender, and sure enough they were! She then placed the needles there and later that afternoon I felt so much better. 



SusieC said:


> Cool let us all know how it goes and what she says. I wonder what she'll do - v exciting! I'm really hopeful I've ov this month - my breasts kill! I hope my acu woman will do some magic on thurs! Xx

Yup, definitely sounds like you O'ed. Good luck on the 2 ww!



Blythe said:


> Hi Kayleigh I do understand and I'm sending a virtual hug. Hang on in there and just keep thinking about all the good stuff going on in your body at the moment....everything is slowly balancing out and your period will come. I'm lucky that I'm regular but have been ttc for about 18 months. I even brought a spell of some nutter on eBay for a fiver! Jeeeez I'm grabbing at straws now. I have had a few acupuncture apps along with 3 weeks of herbs (v. Expensive herbs!). I'm so poor at the moment but I'm really trying to stick with it as I feel I've tried everything else and I have to trust that something is going on inside that isgiving to help me conceive. I wish i could really feel a difference but hey! I do hope you start to feel a little better but sometimes it's ok to be sad because this is really tuff sometimes isn't it x x:hugs:

Yup I know that grasping at straws feeling very well. I have even turned to astrology in some of my lower moments. I do feel that acu is time and money well invested though if you give it time to work.

On one website I read it compared our reproductive systems to gardens. No matter how bad shape the garden is, with regular watering and tending, it can be lush and fertile again.


----------



## RKW

On one website I read it compared our reproductive systems to gardens. No matter how bad shape the garden is, with regular watering and tending, it can be lush and fertile again.

Wow, I love this analogy! Great stuff Cali! 

I'm on cd22 of a 30 day cycle which I think was annovulatory. I'm so torn on whether to temp as I struggle with sleep and stress and I don't want to add to that. 

My acu mentioned last session that he thinks clomid is a good medication for me, (I'm hoping to start in 2 cycles) does anyone else's acu mention western medicine also?


----------



## Moorebetter

Analogy is awesome!! That totally makes sense


----------



## kayleigh_jane

Thanks Cali :flower:

That is a great analogy! I'll definitely keep that one at the forefront of my mind when I have days like this!

Thinking of everyone, good luck and lots of :dust:


----------



## CaliDreaming

RKW said:


> On one website I read it compared our reproductive systems to gardens. No matter how bad shape the garden is, with regular watering and tending, it can be lush and fertile again.
> 
> Wow, I love this analogy! Great stuff Cali!
> 
> I'm on cd22 of a 30 day cycle which I think was annovulatory. I'm so torn on whether to temp as I struggle with sleep and stress and I don't want to add to that.
> 
> My acu mentioned last session that he thinks clomid is a good medication for me, (I'm hoping to start in 2 cycles) does anyone else's acu mention western medicine also?

My acu doesn't mention western medicine at all, but I would love it if she did.


----------



## CaliDreaming

I had a great acu session today. When she looked at my tongue she said "Wow great improvement!" 

The weirdest thing happened as she was putting in the needles today. She was putting a needle into my ankle and I felt a little shock of electricity travel from the needle up my leg. It didn't hurt, but I jumped a little because it surprised me. Has this happened to anyone else? I'm thinking this must be a good thing! It felt exactly what I would imagine qi to feel like. 

Anyway, I am to continue on the Jia Wei Xiao Yao San even after O. Usually she changes things up after O, but she is still keeping me on the same herb this time. I guess she wants to work on building my blood some more.


----------



## danielle1984

CaliDreaming said:


> I had a great acu session today. When she looked at my tongue she said "Wow great improvement!"
> 
> The weirdest thing happened as she was putting in the needles today. She was putting a needle into my ankle and I felt a little shock of electricity travel from the needle up my leg. It didn't hurt, but I jumped a little because it surprised me. Has this happened to anyone else? I'm thinking this must be a good thing! It felt exactly what I would imagine qi to feel like.
> 
> Anyway, I am to continue on the Jia Wei Xiao Yao San even after O. Usually she changes things up after O, but she is still keeping me on the same herb this time. I guess she wants to work on building my blood some more.

"The weirdest thing happened as she was putting in the needles today. She was putting a needle into my ankle and I felt a little shock of electricity travel from the needle up my leg." 

It did that to me too!! But only twice. It's a really weird feeling, and it was always the right ankle for me.

I went today for mine and it was my fourth time going. I ovulated yesterday and she told me that before my appointment on Thursday to take a pregnancy test. I told her it would be too early to tell and she said "You never know". Anyway, I didn't question her too much about it, but maybe I should have.


----------



## CaliDreaming

danielle1984 said:


> CaliDreaming said:
> 
> 
> I had a great acu session today. When she looked at my tongue she said "Wow great improvement!"
> 
> The weirdest thing happened as she was putting in the needles today. She was putting a needle into my ankle and I felt a little shock of electricity travel from the needle up my leg. It didn't hurt, but I jumped a little because it surprised me. Has this happened to anyone else? I'm thinking this must be a good thing! It felt exactly what I would imagine qi to feel like.
> 
> Anyway, I am to continue on the Jia Wei Xiao Yao San even after O. Usually she changes things up after O, but she is still keeping me on the same herb this time. I guess she wants to work on building my blood some more.
> 
> "The weirdest thing happened as she was putting in the needles today. She was putting a needle into my ankle and I felt a little shock of electricity travel from the needle up my leg."
> 
> It did that to me too!! But only twice. It's a really weird feeling, and it was always the right ankle for me.
> 
> I went today for mine and it was my fourth time going. I ovulated yesterday and she told me that before my appointment on Thursday to take a pregnancy test. I told her it would be too early to tell and she said "You never know". Anyway, I didn't question her too much about it, but maybe I should have.Click to expand...

Oh wow. I wonder if she's telling you that based on your pulse reading. I know some of them are able to tell from your pulse although I'm not sure if they can tell one day after the egg is fertilized. Either way that is still very promising news because it means that she thinks conditions in your body or favorable for pregnancy! 

And if you get your BFP this month I am going to be excited for me since I felt the same electricity in my leg that you did!


----------



## Moorebetter

I had the same thing happen to me! It was crazy!!!

How is everyone holding up? I have my 2nd IUI today!!!

Wish me luck


----------



## JustFluffy

Hi! Can I jump in? I am going in for my third acupuncture appointment on Friday. I am also taking the DH with me too! LOL, he saw how much more relaxed I am after going and wants to see what it is like. Hopefully it makes us both super fertile! We are luck on the cost, we go to a community style acupuncture where they let you pay what you can afford between 15$ and 40$ per treatment. You sit in a room with 8 other people in recliners, but it is still so relaxing, peaceful, and quiet. My acupuncturist told me she has had lots of success stories with infertility and TTC, so I hope it works for me! I ovulated for the first time since TTC early this week, and I am sure the acupuncture helped with that along with my higher dose of Clomid although I am not sure which was more powerful...


----------



## Moorebetter

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ welcome!!!!! 

Please let us know what the acupunturist says and GL!


----------



## JustFluffy

Moorebetter said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ welcome!!!!!
> 
> Please let us know what the acupunturist says and GL!

Thanks! Good luck with your IUI! I am anxious to hear how it goes!


----------



## RKW

Good luck with the iui Moorebetter, hope they are strong swimmers for you. 

Welcome along fluffy! 

Yes I was really pleased he mentioned clomid. It's nice he seems to take a view of acu that he is helping along side other things. He said he does not agree with clomid for about 90% of his patients as he thinks they have issues that clomid cannot help, but he seemed to think it would be ok for me. Got my next FS appointment on Monday, really hoping he gives me the prescription then. He said I could have it 3 months after my lap, and we are 6 weeks past already. 
I'm so impatient for this baby bump!!!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Moorebetter said:


> I had the same thing happen to me! It was crazy!!!
> 
> How is everyone holding up? I have my 2nd IUI today!!!
> 
> Wish me luck

I am so excited for you!!! I am going to be hanging on your every symptom (though I know we're not supposed to do that!). 



JustFluffy said:


> Hi! Can I jump in? I am going in for my third acupuncture appointment on Friday. I am also taking the DH with me too! LOL, he saw how much more relaxed I am after going and wants to see what it is like. Hopefully it makes us both super fertile! We are luck on the cost, we go to a community style acupuncture where they let you pay what you can afford between 15$ and 40$ per treatment. You sit in a room with 8 other people in recliners, but it is still so relaxing, peaceful, and quiet. My acupuncturist told me she has had lots of success stories with infertility and TTC, so I hope it works for me! I ovulated for the first time since TTC early this week, and I am sure the acupuncture helped with that along with my higher dose of Clomid although I am not sure which was more powerful...

Welcome JustFluffy!! Community acupuncture sounds really good to me about now. I pay $75 a session. How do you find community acupuncture in your city?



RKW said:


> Good luck with the iui Moorebetter, hope they are strong swimmers for you.
> 
> Welcome along fluffy!
> 
> Yes I was really pleased he mentioned clomid. It's nice he seems to take a view of acu that he is helping along side other things. He said he does not agree with clomid for about 90% of his patients as he thinks they have issues that clomid cannot help, but he seemed to think it would be ok for me. Got my next FS appointment on Monday, really hoping he gives me the prescription then. He said I could have it 3 months after my lap, and we are 6 weeks past already.
> I'm so impatient for this baby bump!!!

When I was looking for acus, I talked with one who took an integrative approach. He had been an M.D., but had switched over his practice to TCM. I didn't go with him because he required two visits a week at $75 a pop and his clinic had very inconvenient hours, so I'd end up having to take lots of time off from work. Also, he had a weird bedside manner and creeped me out!

But I really liked the idea of an acu who could combine both Eastern and Western medicine. That is the best of all worlds.


----------



## JustFluffy

CaliDreaming: I just googled acupuncture in my city and found a few spots, I looked on Yelp and other review sites to see what they were like. The community style acupuncture is pretty common in my area, there were three within 20 minutes of me. I just picked one and went. You could probably google community acupuncture in your area and find one...


----------



## Moorebetter

I also go to community acupunture I love it :) and the price of course


----------



## kayleigh_jane

Good luck with the IUI Moorebetter! 

And welcome, JustFluffy! This is a great thread and all the ladies are so amazing, I'm sure you'll find it lovely to be a part of :)


----------



## CaliDreaming

Ah phooey! The closest community acupuncture clinic near me is about 70 miles away. I live in the Atlanta area, so you would think there would be at least one in this city!


----------



## Moorebetter

https://www.google.com/#hl=en&sa=X&....,cf.osb&fp=2cf25f040aba1e2c&biw=1024&bih=578 

are you sure? atl is such a big spot!!


----------



## Monalissa

Hi ladies, just popping in from the 2nd trimester and saw this post. I started acupuncture twice weekly and drank herbs twice daily the cycle we conceived. I continued until I was about 10 weeks. I had taken two rounds of clomid for low progesterone and it totally messed up my cycle. 

I stopped clomid in December, got my tubes tested in January, started acupuncture the first week in February and got our BFP the end of February. I can't say for sure if it was acupuncture or a combo of things but I will probably go to prep my body a few months before we TTC our next baby. I never needed progesterone supplements once I was pregnant, it was around 40 when tested.

For what it's worth, after I had been going to my acupuncturist a couple of months, we realized someone my Mom knows had seen the same lady as me and got pregnant with acupuncture after trying a long time. :thumbup:


----------



## CaliDreaming

Moorebetter said:


> https://www.google.com/#hl=en&sa=X&....,cf.osb&fp=2cf25f040aba1e2c&biw=1024&bih=578
> 
> are you sure? atl is such a big spot!!

Yeah, I'm surprised too. I guess this is not an acu-friendly town. :( The one that I found is on the extreme opposite side of town from where I live. Just my luck! :dohh:



Monalissa said:


> Hi ladies, just popping in from the 2nd trimester and saw this post. I started acupuncture twice weekly and drank herbs twice daily the cycle we conceived. I continued until I was about 10 weeks. I had taken two rounds of clomid for low progesterone and it totally messed up my cycle.
> 
> I stopped clomid in December, got my tubes tested in January and started acupuncture the first week in February. I can't say for sure if it was acupuncture or a combo of things but I will probably go to prep my body a few months before we TTC our next baby. I never needed progesterone supplements once I was pregnant, it was around 40 when tested.
> 
> For what it's worth, after I had been going to my acupuncturist a couple of months, we realized someone my Mom knows had seen the same lady as me and got pregnant with acupuncture after trying a long time. :thumbup:

Hi MonaLissa! Congrats on your pregnancy!! I love hearing about acu success stories. How long did you do acupuncture before you got your BFP and did you get a diagnosis from your acu???


----------



## JustFluffy

CaliDreaming said:


> Ah phooey! The closest community acupuncture clinic near me is about 70 miles away. I live in the Atlanta area, so you would think there would be at least one in this city!

Dang! What rotten luck. By the time you pay for gas to get there and back you might as well just stay and go to a non-community acu... I am surprised ATL doesn't have more options for community acupuncture.


----------



## Monalissa

CaliDreaming said:


> Monalissa said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, just popping in from the 2nd trimester and saw this post. I started acupuncture twice weekly and drank herbs twice daily the cycle we conceived. I continued until I was about 10 weeks. I had taken two rounds of clomid for low progesterone and it totally messed up my cycle.
> 
> I stopped clomid in December, got my tubes tested in January and started acupuncture the first week in February. I can't say for sure if it was acupuncture or a combo of things but I will probably go to prep my body a few months before we TTC our next baby. I never needed progesterone supplements once I was pregnant, it was around 40 when tested.
> 
> For what it's worth, after I had been going to my acupuncturist a couple of months, we realized someone my Mom knows had seen the same lady as me and got pregnant with acupuncture after trying a long time. :thumbup:
> 
> Hi MonaLissa! Congrats on your pregnancy!! I love hearing about acu success stories. How long did you do acupuncture before you got your BFP and did you get a diagnosis from your acu???Click to expand...

Thank you! I just checked my notes, I started acupuncture on February 3, and don't think I started the herbs until my next visit on February 7. I was not given a diagnosis, as no tests were run, but the herbs were made especially for me based on my "symptoms" (low progesterone, short luteal phase due to spotting etc). My cycles were regular just on the shorter side at around 23-25 days. 

We got our BFP on February 26, so in reality, I probably only had a few sessions before I O'd.

Wishing you all lots of baby dust!!


----------



## CaliDreaming

^^^Oh wow so you are one of those instant success stories. That is so cool!


----------



## kayleigh_jane

Hi all! :flower:

I've just come home from another acu appointment. She placed the needles in some slightly different spots this time, so hoping to see AF in the next few days...

At the clinic I go to, there is a whole wall dedicated to success stories - women who have fallen pregnant through the assistance of acupuncture send in photos of their bubs and they all go up on this wall... Anyway, I was reading some of the testimonials and successes and it made me so hopeful and optimistic! I can't wait to see my baby's face up there one day :)

I hope everyone is going well and staying healthy.

Love and :dust: to all of you wonderful women :flower:


----------



## Moorebetter

Hello everyone!

My IUI was done on wednesday the 18th, and as of now I havent felt anything. 
Im on 5dpo tho :)
I hope everyone is doing great!


----------



## JustFluffy

Moorebetter said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> My IUI was done on wednesday the 18th, and as of now I havent felt anything.
> Im on 5dpo tho :)
> I hope everyone is doing great!

Good luck!!! :dust:


----------



## Moorebetter

thanks girl! how are you?!?!?!


----------



## JustFluffy

Moorebetter said:


> thanks girl! how are you?!?!?!

Oh, I am just (not so) patiently waiting to test in a week. No strong symptoms anymore, so just keeping my FX'd!!! This is the hardest part I think, after O and just hoping, but not trying to get your hopes up too high in case of a BFN. I am going out of town Friday-Sunday so hopefully that will help keep me distracted. Although, I am going on a hiking trip with a friend, so I may be nervous about overdoing it in case I am pregnant! Geez... What to do? LOL


----------



## RKW

Good luck Moorebetter, hopefully this is your month :0)

Got my clomid prescription today! So will be trying that with acu this month! Very happy to have the prescription and it only cost me £13 and that was private not even nhs! For 6 months. My acu is on holiday for 2 weeks now, so having a break with just herbs. 

Good luck lovely ladies, let's keep the faith in the needle!


----------



## WeeNat

Hi Ladies... Congratulations to everyone who has gotten their :bfp:..

I was just wondering, i have my first round of Acupuncture this Friday.

What should i expect apart from being prodded with needles?? Where do they get placed??


----------



## CaliDreaming

I had an acu appointment today. She really did not place many needles at all. I got one needle just under my belly button, a couple in my feet, a couple in my lower leg, one in my wrist and my forehead, and that was it.

One weird thing was that after she felt my pulse she asked if I had been having any trouble with my sinuses. I have had no problem with them at all and I am still trying to figure out what the connection is? 

I was really in a very sudden terrible mood today. At the beginning of our session, she asked me how I was doing and in a split second I decided to lie and say I was fine. I'm kicking myself because I know I should have said something but I didn't feel like talking and wanted the appoiontment to be over with. After she put the needles in I just felt so sad and started crying. I was so so moody today. It feels like PMS but AF is not due for over a week.

After I was done she massaged my wrists, hands and feet. She has never done that before. I wish I knew more about what is going on. I am a little afraid because I am still on the Jia Wei Xiao Yao San which is supposed to help with anxiety and PMS type symptoms, but I'm still in a PMSy mood days before I'm supposed to feel this. I am really dreading what type of state I will be in when as it gets closer to the time she is supposed to come. Hopefully I will be in a better state to talk with my acu about it at that time!




WeeNat said:


> Hi Ladies... Congratulations to everyone who has gotten their :bfp:..
> 
> I was just wondering, i have my first round of Acupuncture this Friday.
> 
> What should i expect apart from being prodded with needles?? Where do they get placed??

Hi WeeNat! Welcome!

At my first session, my acu asked me a whole bunch of detailed information about my cycles and health in general. That took about 30-45 minutes. She also looked at my tongue, which she still does at the start of every session. 

Different acus have slightly different styles. I usually get needles in my feet and lower leg, wrists, hand, ears and forehead. These needles will change depending on where I'm at in my cycle. At the end of the session, I get a massage at certain areas of my body.

I know you will enjoy it and I can't wait to hear how it goes for you!!


----------



## Moorebetter

Cali did you try asking? I havent heard of this but Im really intrested to see what they say :)


----------



## CaliDreaming

Moorebetter said:


> Cali did you try asking? I havent heard of this but Im really intrested to see what they say :)

I have quit asking my acu questions about the reasons why she does certain things because she really doesn't seem to like to go into detail. Maybe it's for the best because if she started answering all of the questions I have she would not have time to insert any needles, lol.


----------



## WeeNat

CaliDreaming said:


> I had an acu appointment today. She really did not place many needles at all. I got one needle just under my belly button, a couple in my feet, a couple in my lower leg, one in my wrist and my forehead, and that was it.
> 
> One weird thing was that after she felt my pulse she asked if I had been having any trouble with my sinuses. I have had no problem with them at all and I am still trying to figure out what the connection is?
> 
> I was really in a very sudden terrible mood today. At the beginning of our session, she asked me how I was doing and in a split second I decided to lie and say I was fine. I'm kicking myself because I know I should have said something but I didn't feel like talking and wanted the appoiontment to be over with. After she put the needles in I just felt so sad and started crying. I was so so moody today. It feels like PMS but AF is not due for over a week.
> 
> After I was done she massaged my wrists, hands and feet. She has never done that before. I wish I knew more about what is going on. I am a little afraid because I am still on the Jia Wei Xiao Yao San which is supposed to help with anxiety and PMS type symptoms, but I'm still in a PMSy mood days before I'm supposed to feel this. I am really dreading what type of state I will be in when as it gets closer to the time she is supposed to come. Hopefully I will be in a better state to talk with my acu about it at that time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WeeNat said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies... Congratulations to everyone who has gotten their :bfp:..
> 
> I was just wondering, i have my first round of Acupuncture this Friday.
> 
> What should i expect apart from being prodded with needles?? Where do they get placed??
> 
> Hi WeeNat! Welcome!
> 
> At my first session, my acu asked me a whole bunch of detailed information about my cycles and health in general. That took about 30-45 minutes. She also looked at my tongue, which she still does at the start of every session.
> 
> Different acus have slightly different styles. I usually get needles in my feet and lower leg, wrists, hand, ears and forehead. These needles will change depending on where I'm at in my cycle. At the end of the session, I get a massage at certain areas of my body.
> 
> I know you will enjoy it and I can't wait to hear how it goes for you!!Click to expand...

Thanks... sounds good!!

I shall keep you posted :O). Im away on Holiday for a week this Saturday so i hope it gets me all relaxed and in the mood.

Good luck to you :dust: x x x


----------



## PinkPeony

Hey ladies!! Looks like I'm joining you! I'm so excited. I've been following this thread and just waiting for this cycle to start so I can give it a go. I'm likely going in tomorrow for my first consultation, I'm just waiting to hear back from the acupuncturist with the confirmation. It's a community place - I'm really spoiled for choice in Toronto but this place is close by and affordable so it wins. I did a lot of research and there's lots of clinics which specialize specifically in infertility so I was tempted to go with one of those but they're a lot more expensive. If I don't like this guy maybe I'll try one of those...

My DH thinks it's a little nuts. Does anyone else have this problem??? He thinks I'm going to get a disease!! He's good enough that he won't ever stop me from doing something, but he's still not completely on board. Thinks I should get tested periodically for Hepatitis!


----------



## RKW

Hey pink peony don't worry, they use new needles for everyone and my guy shows me him removing them sealed packets. - blokes are worriers! Lol x

So..... After the opk's telling me I did not even ovulate this month, I have been feeling quesy and nauseous for the last week. Today I am two days late and this afternoon I took a cheapy test and got a very faint line! I have gone to buy more expensive tests which I will try tomorrow morning. Still don't believe it's true, and won't until a heartbeat scan as I cannot raise my hopes to have them let down again. 

Anyway the things I did differently this month are....
Acupunture
Herbs to warm and help yang deficiency
Baby aspirin
Folic acid -high dosage
B6 -high dosage
Zita west pregnancy plan multivitamin
Zita west DHA 

Keeping everything crossed for a more definite test result in the morning, but for now things are looking good after 19 very long months :0)


----------



## CaliDreaming

PinkPeony said:


> Hey ladies!! Looks like I'm joining you! I'm so excited. I've been following this thread and just waiting for this cycle to start so I can give it a go. I'm likely going in tomorrow for my first consultation, I'm just waiting to hear back from the acupuncturist with the confirmation. It's a community place - I'm really spoiled for choice in Toronto but this place is close by and affordable so it wins. I did a lot of research and there's lots of clinics which specialize specifically in infertility so I was tempted to go with one of those but they're a lot more expensive. If I don't like this guy maybe I'll try one of those...
> 
> My DH thinks it's a little nuts. Does anyone else have this problem??? He thinks I'm going to get a disease!! He's good enough that he won't ever stop me from doing something, but he's still not completely on board. Thinks I should get tested periodically for Hepatitis!

Welcome PinkPeony!! You're so lucky to have access to community acupuncture! I'm surprised the community place doesn't have someone who specializes in it. If you can afford it, I'd definitely definitely go with the one that is targeted to infertility. From what I've read from others online, the general places can be kind of hit or miss.

My dh also thinks I'm looney for doing this and hates all the supplements I'm taking. He thinks it's the acu and the supplements that's keeping me from getting pregnant. According to him, if I would just "relax" and stop being so "uptight" then it will happen. :dohh:


----------



## JustFluffy

Exciting news RKW! Keep us updated on tomorrow results!

I got my DH to go with me once to an acu appointment, he walked out of there more skeptical than before he went in LOL. Said he doesn't mind if I keep doing it but that it is not for him. Oh well, hope he has super sperm anyways!


----------



## CaliDreaming

RKW said:


> Hey pink peony don't worry, they use new needles for everyone and my guy shows me him removing them sealed packets. - blokes are worriers! Lol x
> 
> So..... After the opk's telling me I did not even ovulate this month, I have been feeling quesy and nauseous for the last week. Today I am two days late and this afternoon I took a cheapy test and got a very faint line! I have gone to buy more expensive tests which I will try tomorrow morning. Still don't believe it's true, and won't until a heartbeat scan as I cannot raise my hopes to have them let down again.
> 
> Anyway the things I did differently this month are....
> Acupunture
> Herbs to warm and help yang deficiency
> Baby aspirin
> Folic acid -high dosage
> B6 -high dosage
> Zita west pregnancy plan multivitamin
> Zita west DHA
> 
> Keeping everything crossed for a more definite test result in the morning, but for now things are looking good after 19 very long months :0)

OMG Congratulations!!!!! Our first acupuncture success story in the thread!!!
I'm so happy for you! :) :baby: I used ICs when I was TTC the first time around and they always gave me a much fainter line than the store brands so I'm sure you'll get a darker line when you test tomorrow! Are you going to continue to go to acu during your pregnancy??


I see you took vitamin b6. I've heard so many good things about it. I just started taking a Vitamin B-100 tablet and a high dose of b12 this month. Three days after I took it, my acu noticed a big improvement in my tongue. I hope it gets me a BFP too.


----------



## RKW

Thank you, very kind message. Will update on whether I get a better line tomorrow. I have no idea how to post a pic up here to even show you guys. 

Yes the b6 is good, I took 100mg of b6 and 400yg (which I believe is 0.4mg)

And yes to continuing the acu. We have a horrendous miss arrive rate in my family :0( so I'll be going to continue the blood flow to he uterus (if I am indeed pregnant)

I think part of trying for a long time makes it seem impossiblely strange when it does happen. I have spent so many nights crying over infertility, it seems untrue it could just change in a month. Hard to explain

Thanks again xx


----------



## CaliDreaming

RKW said:


> Thank you, very kind message. Will update on whether I get a better line tomorrow. I have no idea how to post a pic up here to even show you guys.
> 
> Yes the b6 is good, I took 100mg of b6 and 400yg (which I believe is 0.4mg)
> 
> And yes to continuing the acu. We have a horrendous miss arrive rate in my family :0( so I'll be going to continue the blood flow to he uterus (if I am indeed pregnant)
> 
> I think part of trying for a long time makes it seem impossiblely strange when it does happen. I have spent so many nights crying over infertility, it seems untrue it could just change in a month. Hard to explain
> 
> Thanks again xx

Yeah, it is funny how in a blink of an eye you can go from being in the depths of despair to being on top of the world. I felt the same way when I got my BFP. It took me 8 months to conceive her, which is not really that long in TTC world but felt like a lifetime to me. 

Hey, so did your acu give you any hints that he thought you might be pregnant? I've read so many stories about acus predicting pregnancy before testing. Funny you didn't even have to go get that Clomid prescription. I wonder if he said it was okay just because he knew you would probably be pregnant by then! Sorry for all the questions, lol.


----------



## PinkPeony

Yay!! Congrats RKW! Now I'm REALLY excited to try!! :happydance:

I know what you mean... *when* I get my BFP I think it'll feel surreal for me too. I have never gotten any kind of line on a preg test after over a year trying, it's starting to become hard to imagine. It's awesome how quick it can all change.


----------



## RKW

Thank you pink :0)

No he didn't really mention anything at all about thinking I could be. I had a vaginal ultrasound during a check up after my laparoscopy on Monday, and my surgeon said that there was a healthy womb lining, but nothing else. I guess he can't see anything else in there yet. 

I have ordered the clomid from the pharmacy and will still collect it, if this doesn't work out I'll get on the clomid. Was only £13, so I'll get it anyway even If I just keep it for number 2

I took the three other tests including a digital, as I couldn't wait. All ame back positive. Feeling very pleased, but still incredibly nervous! 

Will keep dropping in on here ladies, masses of good luck to you all. Xxx


----------



## CaliDreaming

^^^^I know it must have been a wonderful feeling seeing the word "Pregnant" on the digi. It just makes it feel so real.

I hope you do drop in to see us from time to time or I may have to stalk you over on the pregnancy boards! :)


----------



## Moorebetter

RKW HUGE CONGRATS!!!!

PinkPeony WELCOME!


----------



## JustFluffy

Hello Ladies! I woke up today with cramps today, not light ones, but not too bad either... I was SO sure that AF was getting me 4 days early, which would suck because my LP would only have been 10 days. However, she has not arrived, and my cramps only lasted about 30-40 minutes. Weird... 

How is everyone else this morning?


----------



## PinkPeony

Ok so just got back from my first appt. He didn't end up doing any acu, he's a naturopath so it was more of a naturopathic/TCM consultation and then I'm going to start going to the community acu next week. 

Based on what I told him about my cycles and by looking at my tongue his assessment was that I'm actually pretty well balanced but my Spleen and my blood is deficient. He's given me a bit of a diet to follow and he thinks I should go for acu once a week. He seems pretty optimistic. I'm kind of relieved he didn't give me a pile of supplements to take. He thinks it's more a matter of not eating enough of certain things and it's making me weak so basically my body doesn't feel capable of creating another being. Once I build myself up he thinks I should get pregnant. Anyone have a similar assessment?


----------



## WeeNat

Hi :hi: Everyone...

Hope everyone is well. I have my first appointment tomorrow. Thing is, i got a positive OPK and digi today. Will she still do accu on me?

Im excited!! :happydance: x


----------



## Blythe

Pink peony.....what did he suggest you eat more of/less of?


----------



## PinkPeony

Blythe said:


> Pink peony.....what did he suggest you eat more of/less of?

You guys are going to laugh.... More fat, less sugar. He literally wrote "bacon" on his perscription pad. :haha: The problems I'm having are basically my periods are getting super short and light (2 days), I have lots of spotting before and after and a lot of pain with af. Also, I'm constanly hungry. I have to eat every couple hours or I get all shaky and lightheaded. It's something I've mentioned to dr's and they brush it off. Anyway - it's worth a shot. I do find I feel less hungry/shaky when I eat fatty things. Funny though eh?


----------



## PinkPeony

I should add actually most of what he said to eat were things like fatty fish, full fat dairy, nuts, avocados etc. So good fats... and I'm supposed to avoid sweets.


----------



## kayleigh_jane

Congratulations RKW! :kiss:


----------



## CaliDreaming

JustFluffy said:


> Hello Ladies! I woke up today with cramps today, not light ones, but not too bad either... I was SO sure that AF was getting me 4 days early, which would suck because my LP would only have been 10 days. However, she has not arrived, and my cramps only lasted about 30-40 minutes. Weird...
> 
> How is everyone else this morning?

That sounds very promising!! I also had cramps at 8dpo before I got my BFP with dd. Good luck and keep us posted!!!




PinkPeony said:


> Ok so just got back from my first appt. He didn't end up doing any acu, he's a naturopath so it was more of a naturopathic/TCM consultation and then I'm going to start going to the community acu next week.
> 
> Based on what I told him about my cycles and by looking at my tongue his assessment was that I'm actually pretty well balanced but my Spleen and my blood is deficient. He's given me a bit of a diet to follow and he thinks I should go for acu once a week. He seems pretty optimistic. I'm kind of relieved he didn't give me a pile of supplements to take. He thinks it's more a matter of not eating enough of certain things and it's making me weak so basically my body doesn't feel capable of creating another being. Once I build myself up he thinks I should get pregnant. Anyone have a similar assessment?

I also got the blood deficient diagnosis, along with a general qi deficiency. I had been on strict diet and exercise routine after I had dd to lose the baby weight, so all of that took a lot out of me. So I had to ease up on my diet and my exercise, and now I've gained 10-15 pounds. :( My deficiencies are improving at least. 

I also decided to take vitamin b and b12 supplements on my own. I've read that blood deficiency in TCM closely corresponds to anemia in Western medicine. I looked up the symptoms of B12 deficiency and I had a lot of the warning signs. 



WeeNat said:


> Hi :hi: Everyone...
> 
> Hope everyone is well. I have my first appointment tomorrow. Thing is, i got a positive OPK and digi today. Will she still do accu on me?
> 
> Im excited!! :happydance: x

Hope it goes well! My acu does it on me once a week no matter what, but I think it depends on your acu. Can't wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## WeeNat

CaliDreaming said:


> JustFluffy said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies! I woke up today with cramps today, not light ones, but not too bad either... I was SO sure that AF was getting me 4 days early, which would suck because my LP would only have been 10 days. However, she has not arrived, and my cramps only lasted about 30-40 minutes. Weird...
> 
> How is everyone else this morning?
> 
> That sounds very promising!! I also had cramps at 8dpo before I got my BFP with dd. Good luck and keep us posted!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PinkPeony said:
> 
> 
> Ok so just got back from my first appt. He didn't end up doing any acu, he's a naturopath so it was more of a naturopathic/TCM consultation and then I'm going to start going to the community acu next week.
> 
> Based on what I told him about my cycles and by looking at my tongue his assessment was that I'm actually pretty well balanced but my Spleen and my blood is deficient. He's given me a bit of a diet to follow and he thinks I should go for acu once a week. He seems pretty optimistic. I'm kind of relieved he didn't give me a pile of supplements to take. He thinks it's more a matter of not eating enough of certain things and it's making me weak so basically my body doesn't feel capable of creating another being. Once I build myself up he thinks I should get pregnant. Anyone have a similar assessment?Click to expand...
> 
> I also got the blood deficient diagnosis, along with a general qi deficiency. I had been on strict diet and exercise routine after I had dd to lose the baby weight, so all of that took a lot out of me. So I had to ease up on my diet and my exercise, and now I've gained 10-15 pounds. :( My deficiencies are improving at least.
> 
> I also decided to take vitamin b and b12 supplements on my own. I've read that blood deficiency in TCM closely corresponds to anemia in Western medicine. I looked up the symptoms of B12 deficiency and I had a lot of the warning signs.
> 
> 
> 
> WeeNat said:
> 
> 
> Hi :hi: Everyone...
> 
> Hope everyone is well. I have my first appointment tomorrow. Thing is, i got a positive OPK and digi today. Will she still do accu on me?
> 
> Im excited!! :happydance: xClick to expand...
> 
> Hope it goes well! My acu does it on me once a week no matter what, but I think it depends on your acu. Can't wait to hear how it goes!Click to expand...

Thanks, i'm excited too.. only thing is, i have a chest cold :nope:. Feeling like poop!

Im curious to what she thinks of my health etc!

Good luck to everyone! Lets see more :bfp:s!!! :kiss:


----------



## JustFluffy

Thankg guys! I had some cramps this morning too, and couldn't stomach my usual morning shake. In fact I didnt even have appetite after that for a few hours. I am also getting really hot at night when usually I am piling the covers on. All good news I hope. I will test in 3 days, but maybe two... :)


----------



## merristems

Hi ladies hope its ok to join in here? I write in another accu thread but it's gone a bit quite because we have had 4bfp already and I think they are busy getting on with them! I'm TAL and started acu 10weeks ago straight after MC. I have found it so relaxing and I really think I have had good results. After my first session af turned up a few days later my first since mc. I had a perfectly healthy 2nd cycle 28 days long ovulated cd13 not 17 like usual and slightyl long lp of 15days. My temps were nice and stable not all over the place and infact i was sure bfp was on its way, but not yet. I think i like the herbs best as i dont really know how acu is supposed to effect me, just going with it really. I go weekly to a fertility specialist and this week he gave me herbs to get circulation moving for cd1-7 then more which i havent googled yet leading up to ovulation and beyond. 
Any way glad to see a bfp here too, the other ladies I chat with seem to have had good success rates quite early on in there ttc efforts, so im hopeful for this cycle, and for you all here... come on bfps all round :)


----------



## CaliDreaming

JustFluffy said:


> Thankg guys! I had some cramps this morning too, and couldn't stomach my usual morning shake. In fact I didnt even have appetite after that for a few hours. I am also getting really hot at night when usually I am piling the covers on. All good news I hope. I will test in 3 days, but maybe two... :)

Oh cool! I hope this is it for you! I bet the BFPs will start rolling in in this thread very soon.



merristems said:


> Hi ladies hope its ok to join in here? I write in another accu thread but it's gone a bit quite because we have had 4bfp already and I think they are busy getting on with them! I'm TAL and started acu 5weeks ago straight after MC. I have found it so relaxing and I really think I have had good results. After my first session af turned up a few days later my first since mc. I had a perfectly healthy 2nd cycle 28 days long ovulated cd13 not 17 like usual and slightyl long lp of 15days. My temps were nice and stable not all over the place and infact i was sure bfp was on its way, but not yet. I think i like the herbs best as i dont really know how acu is supposed to effect me, just going with it really. I go weekly to a fertility specialist and this week he gave me herbs to get circulation moving for cd1-7 then more which i havent googled yet leading up to ovulation and beyond.
> Any way glad to see a bfp here too, the other ladies I chat with seem to have had good success rates quite early on in there ttc efforts, so im hopeful for this cycle, and for you all here... come on bfps all round :)

Welcome Merristems!!! Look forward to chatting with you!


----------



## JustFluffy

I tested this morning, 14DPO and BFN. No sign of AF yet, she is supposed to start today or tomorrow and I am feeling a little crampy. I took the ClearBlue digi pregnancy test, my friend said that those ones are not as sensitive as the FRER's... IDK, just waiting to see if AF comes. If she doesn't show her face today I may test again tomorrow... I feel out already, what a bummer especially after all those promising signs...


----------



## CaliDreaming

WeeNat said:


> Thanks, i'm excited too.. only thing is, i have a chest cold :nope:. Feeling like poop!
> 
> Im curious to what she thinks of my health etc!
> 
> Good luck to everyone! Lets see more :bfp:s!!! :kiss:

WeeNat, how did your appointment go?



JustFluffy said:


> I tested this morning, 14DPO and BFN. No sign of AF yet, she is supposed to start today or tomorrow and I am feeling a little crampy. I took the ClearBlue digi pregnancy test, my friend said that those ones are not as sensitive as the FRER's... IDK, just waiting to see if AF comes. If she doesn't show her face today I may test again tomorrow... I feel out already, what a bummer especially after all those promising signs...

So sorry about the BFN. Those are just so soul deflating especially when the signs are promising. :(

Anyway, this may all be premature, because 14 dpo is still early and your friend is right on the digitals not being as sensitive as a FRER.


----------



## Miss cat

Absolutely fab, I'm on my 8th cycle and have been having acupuncture for the past 5 weeks. I've been advised to attend every other week. I can feel my blood circulating, it's weird. I'm hoping for my bfp before the year is out! :winkwink:


----------



## merristems

Miss cat said:


> Absolutely fab, I'm on my 8th cycle and have been having acupuncture for the past 5 weeks. I've been advised to attend every other week. I can feel my blood circulating, it's weird. I'm hoping for my bfp before the year is out! :winkwink:

I know what you mean on the blood circulating, I used to always have cold feet but there really not so bad anymore! I deff have more energy too. It really is cool :)


----------



## PinkPeony

Hi *Merristems*!! We're on the same cycle day!! 


*Cali Dreaming*::: That's so interesting that you've been put on a similar diet! I can feel myself gaining weight already lol!! Honestly, if that's what I have to do to get preg - I don't mind. I've also had anemia and a very severe B12 deficiency in the past. That was several years ago and I was eating really poorly at the time. I eat pretty well now so I doubt it's as severe as it was then, but the doctor at the time said I probably don't absorb iron and B12 as well as other people. Anyway, it sounds like we're pretty similar! I think I remember you saying your periods were getting really short too?.. I never in a million years thought I'd want to have a heavier, longer period lol! Glad to hear the acu can help with that!


----------



## Angel baby

Hi ladies! Hope you don't mind if I join! I just scheduled an appointment for Wednesday. Kinda nervous but my FS suggested it months ago. I'm also trying Royal Jelly and I bought some progesterone cream for after ovulation. I'm on my 15th cycle, I've done 3 Medicated IUIs and 2 medicated timed. Hoping for a miracle at some point! Congrats on the BFP!


----------



## JustFluffy

Well, looks like I am out. AF showed this morning. I had a major breakdown last night, just cried and cried. My poor DH had no idea what to do... Today I woke up to cramps and a light flow but enough for a tampon. DANG! Looks like I am CD1 today.


----------



## merristems

:hugs:Sorry af got you just fluffy Hope you feel a bit better now


----------



## JustFluffy

Thanks! AF is really getting me good this time. My cramps are HORRIBLE! Man, I can't wait to get past these five days and onto trying again...


----------



## merristems

Ah fluffy thats so annoying, I know they suck but i like to see cramps as a good sign of a nice strong uterus ;) onwards and upwards xx
Hi Angel baby welcome to you too x


----------



## CaliDreaming

I had to reschedule my acu appointment so I'll be going tomorrow. This cycle has been weird because I have no idea if I o'ed or not. My opks have been near positive every day so I took a hpt at 10-11 dpo and got a BFN. I read that could mean I did not o and my body is trying hard to make it happen. I did get a temp shift but I read that can happen even if there's no o.

Anyway the bfn has dashed all the hope I had for this cycle. It was early but I figure if the opks were pos then a hpt should be too if I were pregnant.



Angel baby said:


> Hi ladies! Hope you don't mind if I join! I just scheduled an appointment for Wednesday. Kinda nervous but my FS suggested it months ago. I'm also trying Royal Jelly and I bought some progesterone cream for after ovulation. I'm on my 15th cycle, I've done 3 Medicated IUIs and 2 medicated timed. Hoping for a miracle at some point! Congrats on the BFP!

Welcome. Let us know how it goes! Good luck!



JustFluffy said:


> Well, looks like I am out. AF showed this morning. I had a major breakdown last night, just cried and cried. My poor DH had no idea what to do... Today I woke up to cramps and a light flow but enough for a tampon. DANG! Looks like I am CD1 today.

:hugs: So sorry to hear that.


----------



## Angel baby

Hey ladies! I went today and was not what I was expecting. I thought they just put needles in but she put some kind of electro current thing on it and I thought my hands was going to jump away from me! Lol! 

She put some magnets in my ears and told me to press on them 14 times, 3 xs a day. Very tiny magnets. Told me I needed circulation and my metabolism was slow. Something about stimulating the ovaries.

She gave me some pills and told me I needed to build up my lining. Si WU wan? I'm little skeptical about them and will look them up in a little bit. It's 10 tablets 2xs a day but their little. Told me to eat more greens and cup pineapples a day and get Ginger root and boil it and drink a cup a day. I'm not sure I could handle Ginger root! She basically told me I can't conceive with the condition of poor circulation my body was in. I was a little overwhelmed when I left! Lol!

Is this about how yalls appointments went?


----------



## JustFluffy

Sorry to hear Cali! You are not out until the witch shows, I am keeping my FX that she stays away from you!!!


----------



## floatingbaby

Wow Angel - that is an intense amount of info! 
I just booked my first appointment for tomorrow :happydance: and I'm a little nervous as the gent I spoke to didn't have very clear english and when I said it was my first time - what should I bring, he told me "cash" !!!??
He is registered and my husbands benefits will cover some of the costs, so I'm pretty sure he's legit....he just seemed so rushed on the phone! And he initially answered in Chinese :dohh:

Regardless, I'm looking forward to it, I've always been a little interested. 
Spotting all of a sudden - boy do I need help!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Angel baby said:


> Hey ladies! I went today and was not what I was expecting. I thought they just put needles in but she put some kind of electro current thing on it and I thought my hands was going to jump away from me! Lol!
> 
> She put some magnets in my ears and told me to press on them 14 times, 3 xs a day. Very tiny magnets. Told me I needed circulation and my metabolism was slow. Something about stimulating the ovaries.
> 
> She gave me some pills and told me I needed to build up my lining. Si WU wan? I'm little skeptical about them and will look them up in a little bit. It's 10 tablets 2xs a day but their little. Told me to eat more greens and cup pineapples a day and get Ginger root and boil it and drink a cup a day. I'm not sure I could handle Ginger root! She basically told me I can't conceive with the condition of poor circulation my body was in. I was a little overwhelmed when I left! Lol!
> 
> Is this about how yalls appointments went?

Wow, that was pretty intense. I've heard about electro acupuncture and the magnets, but my acu does not use these tools. Sounds cool though! Did you feel relaxed afterward??



JustFluffy said:


> Sorry to hear Cali! You are not out until the witch shows, I am keeping my FX that she stays away from you!!!

I'm trying to stay hopeful, but I really feel like a passenger on the Titanic. :(



floatingbaby said:


> Wow Angel - that is an intense amount of info!
> I just booked my first appointment for tomorrow :happydance: and I'm a little nervous as the gent I spoke to didn't have very clear english and when I said it was my first time - what should I bring, he told me "cash" !!!??
> He is registered and my husbands benefits will cover some of the costs, so I'm pretty sure he's legit....he just seemed so rushed on the phone! And he initially answered in Chinese :dohh:
> 
> Regardless, I'm looking forward to it, I've always been a little interested.
> Spotting all of a sudden - boy do I need help!

LOL. I hope you can work around the language barrier. I guess he can speak the parts of English he needs to know for his purposes.


----------



## Angel baby

Floating baby- I hate my insurance doesn't cover! It's not too bad of expense. Cost me 75.00 for treatment and for the pills and I decided to take them. Her English wasn't too bad but could be difficult at times for her to understand me! Lol! I kept saying this feels so weird! The cash part he said would have made me laugh! I'm sure it is good acupuncturist! Mine kept telling me ivf and acupuncture goes hand in hand and has Been going on with Chinese for years! I have a feeling you will be prescribed the tea pills too!

Cali- I was relaxed after. My mind was going in 10 different directions yesterday. Now that I know what to expect maybe I'll be more relaxed next week. I'm not sure if she will do electro acupuncture each time. Did yours give you pills? I'm just wondering what kind of side effects to expect. My bottle is in Chinese! Lol!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Angel baby, I have pills to take too--actually two types. They're both Chinese herbs too. My acu gives me different kinds sometimes depending on where I am in my cycle. I used to take tea pills too, but mine where Nuan Gong Wan Zi.


----------



## Angel baby

I can just see me pronouncing the names of these pills to my FS! Lolol! What did she tell you those pills do? How often did you take them. 20 pills a day for me! To think I was complaining about the 5 different pills I was taking before. Now there's 25!!! Hahaha! I have become a herbal junkie! 

Hopefully you get BFP this cycle! I'm going to the store to get my ginger root and pineapples! Good thing I like pineapples but I have a feeling I'm going to have problems downing the Ginger root!


----------



## CaliDreaming

I had to take 20 of the tea pills a day too. I actually didn't mind them because they were so small. The ones I take now are larger and occasionally I gag because I have to take about 6 or them at a time. 

The good thing is that these herbs don't have any side effects--or at least I haven't experienced any.


----------



## floatingbaby

Wow really! I wasn't expecting to be given a bunch of pills!

so, I have been wondering - do you strip down and wear a robe? :haha:


----------



## Angel baby

Floating- I asked mine that too because I didn't know and she kinda laughed at me. I didn't. She just rolled my pants up above my knees and lowered my pants jus above the pubic bone and raised my shirt a little.

I bought my Ginger and heated it up, it wasn't good but wasn't too bad either. I think I'm going to put a little honey in it next time. Kinda spicy


----------



## Angel baby

Your going today?

Can't wait to hear about yours!

Cali- I'm glad there is no side effects because I was so worried I would be pooping all day! I know it silly but I drive alot during the day and I don't have time for that!


----------



## floatingbaby

yes my appointment is in two hours! So sudden because I just called to inquire yesterday.

Wearing a dress...hmm maybe I'll bring shorts?


----------



## Angel baby

I would do shorts


----------



## merristems

Hi girls glad your getting your appointments fitted in this week, sounds like you had a fun experience, never hear of electro acupunture?! Generally my guy works on my lower legs hands, forearms and forehead, so loose trousers and top is best. I got pills on my second visit to build up blood and to help kidneys liver and spleen. They did upset my tummy a bit, no running for the loo though, so dont worry. I told the man he said i was a bit sensitive thats all. This is my 3rd cycle since i started he gave my two set of pills 12 a day from day 1-7 these were for circulation and blood restoring and helping the uterous expell effieciently and reduce cramps(not that mine are bad in first place.) The second bunch days 8-14 are pre ovulation pill to warm uterous help circulation and encourage health ovulation. These pills dont upset my stomach. I did make sure there were no animal products in them, but they are all herbs and safe as far as i can tell!
About ginger tea-I love it its to warm your uterous help circulation so all good, honey helps i by tea bags not root dont know why! maybe peeling it would make it less bitter. 
Had appointment on tuesday and had first experiece that made me feel like this is working (i may be wrong!) When the needles were going into my arm there was a bolt of electric like static feeling that jumped around the needles in left arm and popped over into my right hand-it was a suprise but cool- the guy said this was the lightening point and he had only caught it twice and i was his second!?! No idea what it means.
Cali hope you just didnt ovulate yet and its tomorrow :) keep bding!


----------



## CaliDreaming

I had my acu appointment today. My acu keeps asking me questions about whether I eat a lot of dairy. From what I can tell, that means that I am having problems with dampness. The center of my tongue has a thick coating, and that is a sign of dampness. I really don't have all the classic signs of dampness and I don't eat a lot of dairy, so I don't know what's causing it. Sinus issues and profuse vaginal discharge are also signs of dampness, but I don't have signs of those either. Now I am getting worried that my body is weird.

Today I only got a few needles in the usual places. This time I did get a couple of new needle positions--right between my boobs and two level with my belly button. I am to take the same herbs I've been taking, so I guess I am still on the right course.

I am starting to think that the people who get quick results are those who have pretty straightforward conditions. It seems I have a blend of different things and it makes it more difficult to treat. 



floatingbaby said:


> Wow really! I wasn't expecting to be given a bunch of pills!
> 
> so, I have been wondering - do you strip down and wear a robe? :haha:

I usually wear a loose/stretchy top and loose/stretchy skirt. Sometimes I wear a top and loose pants. Your acu will need to get to your abdomen and a little above your knee easily. 



merristems said:


> Hi girls glad your getting your appointments fitted in this week, sounds like you had a fun experience, never hear of electro acupunture?! Generally my guy works on my lower legs hands, forearms and forehead, so loose trousers and top is best. I got pills on my second visit to build up blood and to help kidneys liver and spleen. They did upset my tummy a bit, no running for the loo though, so dont worry. I told the man he said i was a bit sensitive thats all. This is my 3rd cycle since i started he gave my two set of pills 12 a day from day 1-7 these were for circulation and blood restoring and helping the uterous expell effieciently and reduce cramps(not that mine are bad in first place.) The second bunch days 8-14 are pre ovulation pill to warm uterous help circulation and encourage health ovulation. These pills dont upset my stomach. I did make sure there were no animal products in them, but they are all herbs and safe as far as i can tell!
> About ginger tea-I love it its to warm your uterous help circulation so all good, honey helps i by tea bags not root dont know why! maybe peeling it would make it less bitter.
> Had appointment on tuesday and had first experiece that made me feel like this is working (i may be wrong!) When the needles were going into my arm there was a bolt of electric like static feeling that jumped around the needles in left arm and popped over into my right hand-it was a suprise but cool- the guy said this was the lightening point and he had only caught it twice and i was his second!?! No idea what it means.
> Cali hope you just didnt ovulate yet and its tomorrow :) keep bding!

I hope that's what it is, but it really feels like AF is on her way. :(


----------



## PinkPeony

Hi ladies!! Just came back from my first actual acupuncture appt. It was interesting!! He put in about 6 or 7 needles - a few in my left leg and ankle and in my right wrist and one on the very top of my head. My hands went completely numb. Like totally dead and stiff. My whole body felt very heavy but my mind was alert taking it all in I guess. He said I should work on mentally letting go and relaxing more. He also said the numbness is something that will likely go away after a few sessions. Anyway... I still feel quite relaxed and happy.

That's very cool Merristems about your lightning experience!! I'm so fascinated to hear about everyone's different experiences.


----------



## Angel baby

It's ok Cali- I have a blend of symptoms too. I felt like she thought I was a train wreck waiting to happen. I did arrange my diet today. I hope They don't suggest cutting dairy for me. 

Merri- I think I'm going to try with honey next time too. 

Pink- did yours do elctro therapy? My hands were numb too. Were you also prescribed pills?


----------



## PinkPeony

Nope Angel Baby, just regular acu. That sounds really cool though. My guy didn't prescribe anything other than dietary changes. His philosophy is more that ppl should be able to correct deficiencies through the food they eat. He me keep a food journal and he looked it over today - said it was good but I could eat even more. Seriously I eat a ton already so I was surprised. I'm happy with his approach - i really didnt want to have to take a million pills and he isn't judgemental about what I eat either. Hasn't told me to restrict anything - in fact told me to eat full fat dairy instead of the low fat stuff. Also, I had some drinks over the weekend too and I asked if that was really bad and he said not to worry about it so much.


----------



## floatingbaby

I like hearing all your different experiences! :thumbup:

Mine was deffo different than I had expected. He was SO interested in my job and where I live and what my boss (who he kept calling "your owner") was like ($$).
I was wearing a dress and he had me take it entirely off - after telling me "you are very beautiful" (awkward much?:blush:) - and covered me in a towel. The needles were even smaller than I had anticipated (thank eff) and basically painless. He put a number in my belly, a few in a line, then tucked my panties down really low and put two really low, and one to the right of my belly button. One in each of my forearms and one on the top of my head. I felt pain from the one on the left arm and pain in the left side of my belly, even thought there was no needle there!? :shrug:

He went away for about 1/2hr and I just listened to the lullabies and birds chirping near the babbling brook! ha! he massaged my stomach, asked if I have digestion issues because my stomach is firm and tight, I told him I have pretty loose stools every AM, so I thought my digestion was a little too lax rather than tight..? His overall consensus was that I am too cold. Babies need a certain temperature and mine is too low. I have known that as I have a really low BBT, just never knew how to crank the heat. He said I need better circulation and to have hot hip baths (which is what I had been having last cycle!) and use a hot water bottle.

I wanted more info, like "eat this, don't eat that, let me see your tongue" so maybe if I go again he'll be more aggressive...? I don't know - sorry for the journal :wacko: I am boiling some ginger root as I type - I often drink ginger tea with honey, but the root is even better - thanks ladies! So glad I found this thread! :flower:


----------



## Angel baby

Floating- maybe he will, it's kinda funny they use the tongue to diagnose! Lol

I just drank my little Ginger root this morning but still no honey, I haven't stopped by to pick some up! :(


----------



## CaliDreaming

PinkPeony said:


> Hi ladies!! Just came back from my first actual acupuncture appt. It was interesting!! He put in about 6 or 7 needles - a few in my left leg and ankle and in my right wrist and one on the very top of my head. My hands went completely numb. Like totally dead and stiff. My whole body felt very heavy but my mind was alert taking it all in I guess. He said I should work on mentally letting go and relaxing more. He also said the numbness is something that will likely go away after a few sessions. Anyway... I still feel quite relaxed and happy.
> 
> That's very cool Merristems about your lightning experience!! I'm so fascinated to hear about everyone's different experiences.

That must have been a weird feeling with the numbness. I've never experienced that before, but I guess it's good to know that the needles are doing something. 

I have problems mentally letting go too. I don't think any amount of acupuncture is going to help with that! I am not as high strung though, and that's probably the best it's going to get with that.



Angel baby said:


> It's ok Cali- I have a blend of symptoms too. I felt like she thought I was a train wreck waiting to happen. I did arrange my diet today. I hope They don't suggest cutting dairy for me.
> 
> Merri- I think I'm going to try with honey next time too.
> 
> Pink- did yours do elctro therapy? My hands were numb too. Were you also prescribed pills?

The weird thing is that she keeps telling me I need to restrict dairy at every session, but the only dairy I eat is maybe one slice of cheese 3-4 times a week. She also asked me if I was craving sweets. The only things I've been craving are hamburger and bacon--especially bacon, OMG. There's something that's convincing her that I have dampness, but my symptoms are not really matching up. It's really been bugging me. The only thing I can think of is that is causing it is that the house we're in has a problem with mold.



PinkPeony said:


> Nope Angel Baby, just regular acu. That sounds really cool though. My guy didn't prescribe anything other than dietary changes. His philosophy is more that ppl should be able to correct deficiencies through the food they eat. He me keep a food journal and he looked it over today - said it was good but I could eat even more. Seriously I eat a ton already so I was surprised. I'm happy with his approach - i really didnt want to have to take a million pills and he isn't judgemental about what I eat either. Hasn't told me to restrict anything - in fact told me to eat full fat dairy instead of the low fat stuff. Also, I had some drinks over the weekend too and I asked if that was really bad and he said not to worry about it so much.

I wish I had the same dietary plan you're on!! I could definitely do that! 



floatingbaby said:


> I like hearing all your different experiences! :thumbup:
> 
> Mine was deffo different than I had expected. He was SO interested in my job and where I live and what my boss (who he kept calling "your owner") was like ($$).
> I was wearing a dress and he had me take it entirely off - after telling me "you are very beautiful" (awkward much?:blush:) - and covered me in a towel. The needles were even smaller than I had anticipated (thank eff) and basically painless. He put a number in my belly, a few in a line, then tucked my panties down really low and put two really low, and one to the right of my belly button. One in each of my forearms and one on the top of my head. I felt pain from the one on the left arm and pain in the left side of my belly, even thought there was no needle there!? :shrug:
> 
> He went away for about 1/2hr and I just listened to the lullabies and birds chirping near the babbling brook! ha! he massaged my stomach, asked if I have digestion issues because my stomach is firm and tight, I told him I have pretty loose stools every AM, so I thought my digestion was a little too lax rather than tight..? His overall consensus was that I am too cold. Babies need a certain temperature and mine is too low. I have known that as I have a really low BBT, just never knew how to crank the heat. He said I need better circulation and to have hot hip baths (which is what I had been having last cycle!) and use a hot water bottle.
> 
> I wanted more info, like "eat this, don't eat that, let me see your tongue" so maybe if I go again he'll be more aggressive...? I don't know - sorry for the journal :wacko: I am boiling some ginger root as I type - I often drink ginger tea with honey, but the root is even better - thanks ladies! So glad I found this thread! :flower:

Awww, that was a nice compliment, but yeah kinda creepy since you had to undress! I guess it's the culture difference. My acu doesn't give a whole lot of info either. I'd really like to know more about what she's doing. I think I learn more about what's going on in this thread than in my sessions.


----------



## Angel baby

Yea, It would be creepy to me to when I was naked. Glad mine is a female!


----------



## PinkPeony

*Cali* :: The numbness thing was totally weird. I've never had a limb fall so totally asleep like that. At one point I noticed my thumbs were sticking straight out on their own too. I hope it means I'm getting through some blocks or something. I find it extra tough to let go when you walk in right in the middle of a busy day - like I biked over there so I was feeling energetic. I can't just switch off. I'm the same in yoga class. At the end everyone's lying there relaxing and I just want to get back up and get on with things.
BTW I have a coating on my tongue too. It's white. My guy hasn't said anything about dampness though. Just a thought - could you have a food sensitivity? Like wheat or something? Maybe that could cause it?


----------



## CaliDreaming

^^^Whoa that was really freaky! I've never heard of that happening before. I am the same way in yoga. I never can shut off my brain.

My tongue is freaky because there is no coat on the tip and it is peeled in the very back. There is a light white coat in the middle with a small spot of very heavy, white, greasy coat--which signifies dampness. 

I think I will ask my acu about wheat sensitivity or other causes of the dampness because it is really starting to bug me.


----------



## Angel baby

I made a gallon of the Ginger root and she told me I could drink it cold or hot just no ice cubes. I made me a glass and put honey and cinnamon in it. Taste a little better. My DH is going to laugh when he see's the jug! Lol! He told me last night I was reading too much on the Internet cause I'm making him take Royal Jelly! Lol! I didn't tell him I decided to go ahead and do acupuncture, I normally would tell him but we have dished out so much money on FS i knew he would think the acupuncture would be a waist of money. I'll tell him about it next week! Lol!


----------



## Angel baby

Ladies- have any of you developed a rash after taking any herbs or after acupuncture? I woke up Saturday morning with a rash on my neck, some on my arms and a patch on my leg. So I stopped the Ginger root today. I had 50 pills of the si wu wan stuff before the rash developed. It's really strange and I really have never had a problem with allergies. I guess there is a first for everything though. I was around a patient a month ago with active scabies but I took precautions when I seen it, then I freaked out yesterday because I read up on it some more. But calmed down because it really wasn't itchy and has been over a month since contact. Then I diagnosed myself with the west Nile virus! Lol! My DH has banned me from google! Lmao! I'm going to see a dermatologist tomorrow. Hope it doesn't effect me ttc or any more meds that will hinder it.


----------



## CaliDreaming

I recently started taking b12 vitamins, and saw a significant improvement in my tongue. This weekend I did some more reading on it, and found that megadoses are needed to correct severe or long term deficiencies. 

So I've been taking megadoses of b12, and my tongues has made even more changes in just the 2-3 days I've increased my dosage! The spot which had the thick, white coating has almost disappeared. That is the spot that I think is causing my acu to think I have dampness in my body.

I'm debating whether I should tell my acu that I've been taking b-12. I guess I should, but at the same time I don't want to offend her.



Angel baby said:


> Ladies- have any of you developed a rash after taking any herbs or after acupuncture? I woke up Saturday morning with a rash on my neck, some on my arms and a patch on my leg. So I stopped the Ginger root today. I had 50 pills of the si wu wan stuff before the rash developed. It's really strange and I really have never had a problem with allergies. I guess there is a first for everything though. I was around a patient a month ago with active scabies but I took precautions when I seen it, then I freaked out yesterday because I read up on it some more. But calmed down because it really wasn't itchy and has been over a month since contact. Then I diagnosed myself with the west Nile virus! Lol! My DH has banned me from google! Lmao! I'm going to see a dermatologist tomorrow. Hope it doesn't effect me ttc or any more meds that will hinder it.

How scary! I've never had a rash from any of the herbs I've had to take. It does seem like the herbs are the culprit with how quickly it came up after taking the ginger. 

The only other thing I can think of is that maybe the herbs you are on are designed to detox your body, and the rash is the release of toxins? I'll be interested in hearing what your dermatologist and acu says about it.


----------



## Angel baby

I told mine I was taking Royal Jelly and she told me to continue so I bet yours would agree too. 

I called my boss yesterday morning and her daughter is dermatologist. She is swamped today but said she would work me in if I felt I needed to come in but I sent her a p ic and she knows about the herbal stuff and told me to stop taking the pills and I'm to pick up a cream from her mom this morning. I didn't stop the pills. I think it's the Ginger so I'm going to swing by my acupuncture to ask her. I've been bathing in hydrocortisone cream, lol and I took benadryl yesterday and I think it looks a little better.


----------



## merristems

weird about the rash angelbaby, i didnt experience any of that, is it really itcy what type of rash blotchy or spots. i had a reaction to strawberries this summer it was horrid lasted 2weeks! antihistamin really was anly thing that helped. hydrocortisal sounds a bit extreme, is it really that bad?! maybe something more natural like calendula cream would be nicer?


----------



## Angel baby

It was pretty bad. My neck is covered in rash, forehead, patches on both arms and patch on my leg. I got prescription strength dexamethosone from the dermatologist and used it yesterday and starting to look better this morning. Last night was my first night not taking the pills. I spoke to acupuncturist and she said she hasn't heard any of her patients having a reaction like that but thought I needed to stop it and Ginger and let it clear up and gradually add it back to see what it is. I'm scheduled for acupuncture tomorrow. I've been taking 25mg benadryl but I am trying to go without it today.


----------



## merristems

oh good glad things are improving now keep dosed up :0 )


----------



## CaliDreaming

That sounds really bad Angel baby. I don't blame you for stopping the herbs and ginger! Hopefully your acu can give you an alternative that doesn't cause you such bad reactions.

I had my acu appointment today. Nothing really noteworthy happened. She did note that my tongue had made major improvements. She also said that I will continue with the same herbs as I have been until ovulation, and then she'll switch me to some that will warm my uterus. She said that I seem to be in a "good place" now.

Even though this is supposed to be good news, I feel really down right now. I'm afraid that the reason I am not getting a bfp is not because of some sort of imbalance, but that there is really something physically wrong. I did just start with the B12 and that produced dramatic results and I know I need to stay with the program for a couple more months. But in the back of my mind I keep thinking that wow, if it's not the B12 then I can't think of anything else that would be keeping me from getting pregnant other than very severe problems.

My acu was asking me questions that sowed seeds of doubt in my mind too. She asked me how long it took for me to conceive dd and if I did anything special to make it happen, what my mental state was right now, etc.

She also decided to reduce my rate by $5 because I am a repeat customer, but I am in such a bad frame of mind, I felt she was doing it because she thinks that there's nothing else that can be done and she feels bad for me. I'm going into my ninth cycle of trying this month.


----------



## PinkPeony

CaliDreaming said:


> That sounds really bad Angel baby. I don't blame you for stopping the herbs and ginger! Hopefully your acu can give you an alternative that doesn't cause you such bad reactions.
> 
> I had my acu appointment today. Nothing really noteworthy happened. She did note that my tongue had made major improvements. She also said that I will continue with the same herbs as I have been until ovulation, and then she'll switch me to some that will warm my uterus. She said that I seem to be in a "good place" now.
> 
> Even though this is supposed to be good news, I feel really down right now. I'm afraid that the reason I am not getting a bfp is not because of some sort of imbalance, but that there is really something physically wrong. I did just start with the B12 and that produced dramatic results and I know I need to stay with the program for a couple more months. But in the back of my mind I keep thinking that wow, if it's not the B12 then I can't think of anything else that would be keeping me from getting pregnant other than very severe problems.
> 
> My acu was asking me questions that sowed seeds of doubt in my mind too. She asked me how long it took for me to conceive dd and if I did anything special to make it happen, what my mental state was right now, etc.
> 
> She also decided to reduce my rate by $5 because I am a repeat customer, but I am in such a bad frame of mind, I felt she was doing it because she thinks that there's nothing else that can be done and she feels bad for me. I'm going into my ninth cycle of trying this month.

Aw Cali! That sounds so pessimistic!! :hugs: part of Spleen deficiency is an emotional state of excessive worry. The way I understand it is that it ends up being a vicious cycle so that the worrying affects your health and vice versa. I totally understand this type of thinking bc I do it all the time too. I'm trying to catch myself these days before my minds goes on a negative tangent. Try to keep positive (I know - it's the hardest thing) it sounds like you've really caught onto something with the B12 and you've gotta give things a chance to work. Keep the faith in your acupuncturist and your body. :flower:


----------



## CaliDreaming

Thanks so much PinkPeony for bringing me back to reality. I didn't even think about spleen deficiency being tied to worry. I guess I am acting true to my type. 

I'm gonna try to just calm down. My hubby keeps telling me this too. I have a birthday coming up next month so that is also putting me in a negative tailspin. 

I just have to remember to stay with the program and give things a chance to work...


----------



## PinkPeony

No prob hun!! :) My DH is constantly saying this stuff to me too. Wish I could naturally just be so optimistic like that. 

I know what you mean about the birthday thing. That was my toughest time that I went through with TTC so far and I was {only} trying for 6 months at that point. I had unconsciously decided I wanted to be preg before I turned 32 and it just devastated me when I wasn't. Just try to look at it like another day and don't make it a milestone as such. ....And have fun!! Ok I'll stop being advice lady for now until I can start taking some of my own. Lol!!!


----------



## Angel baby

Cali hang in there! It is frustrating at times! Hope you have good news right before your birthday. My goal was before 35 and well... That left in march *sigh* It will happen, just when timing is right, or at least I keep telling myself that.


----------



## merristems

Aw cali hang in there girl, you will get there I just know it, these things do take different amounts of time for different people thats the hard end of the truth but your'e doing all the right things and living a healthy lifestyle etc so it will happen. have you ever considered a fertility health check though? I have a friend who has been trying for two years and im trying to persuade her to get looked at because letting nature take it course isn't getting her anywhere fast! Women have this uncanny ability to forget that it takes two to make a baby also, and often men feel invincible and that it couldnt possibly be them thats not up to the job! (my sister has this issue and i find it heartbreaking). Anyway, you got pregnant with dd so you know it''s possible :)
Sorry to ramble feeling a little off colour today i have a major cold.


----------



## CaliDreaming

PinkPeony said:


> No prob hun!! :) My DH is constantly saying this stuff to me too. Wish I could naturally just be so optimistic like that.
> 
> I know what you mean about the birthday thing. That was my toughest time that I went through with TTC so far and I was {only} trying for 6 months at that point. I had unconsciously decided I wanted to be preg before I turned 32 and it just devastated me when I wasn't. Just try to look at it like another day and don't make it a milestone as such. ....And have fun!! Ok I'll stop being advice lady for now until I can start taking some of my own. Lol!!!




Angel baby said:


> Cali hang in there! It is frustrating at times! Hope you have good news right before your birthday. My goal was before 35 and well... That left in march *sigh* It will happen, just when timing is right, or at least I keep telling myself that.

Thanks so much! It really does help to hear advice from women who actually knows how hard TTC can be.

Those self imposed deadlines definitely cause a lot of stress. My deadline was that I wanted to be done having children before 40. I want three children, so everything would have to be hitting on all cylinders for me to make that. Now I'm just hoping I can have another one no matter how old I am. 

One thing both of you ladies have on your side is time, so even if you didn't make the deadlines you set for yourselves, you definitely have enough time to make it happen. 




merristems said:


> Aw cali hang in there girl, you will get there I just know it, these things do take different amounts of time for different people thats the hard end of the truth but your'e doing all the right things and living a healthy lifestyle etc so it will happen. have you ever considered a fertility health check though? I have a friend who has been trying for two years and im trying to persuade her to get looked at because letting nature take it course isn't getting her anywhere fast! Women have this uncanny ability to forget that it takes two to make a baby also, and often men feel invincible and that it couldnt possibly be them thats not up to the job! (my sister has this issue and i find it heartbreaking). Anyway, you got pregnant with dd so you know it''s possible :)
> Sorry to ramble feeling a little off colour today i have a major cold.

Thanks so much merristems. I am so thankful to have you and the other ladies for support. Yes, I'm definitely going to get checked out before the end of the year. I've been putting it off because I'm so afraid of getting bad news. I'm also afraid they'll just brush me off because of my age and the fact I had a child. The first time around I told my doc I thought there was something wrong with me because I was having scant one day periods and he just brushed me off because I was regular and not having any pain. He said he'd give me clomid but I didn't understand how that would help if I was ovulating already. That's why I'm so glad I found acupuncture because they definitely try to find the root of the problem instead of trying a one-size-fits all method.

I thought about dh being the problem, but I really can't see it. Even though he's 40 and doesn't have the best diet, he's still quite the energizer bunny in the bedroom and out. He also takes vitamins and has three children from a previous marriage. 


Wow, I feel so much better after typing that all out. I'm breathing again, lol. I guess I really do just need to give it time. I just got things in balance last cycle, so it's too early to panic. I AM going to make that appointment though with OB/GYN and then with a FS though.


----------



## Angel baby

Glad your feeling better Cali!

I went to my acupuncture appointment and she checked my pulse and looked at my eyes and said "your stressed! What's wrong" lol! I was just extremely tired and told her my daughter sneaked out last night and I didn't get much sleep. I found her immediately because her ding dong butt thought she was going to go fight a girl who has been harassing her! Grrr... Teenagers! Anyways, didn't get much sleep after that and suppose it was all over my face with my red tired eyes! Lol! She plugged me up to the electro acupuncture again and I actually dosed off. Once my rash is completely gone which It is close, she wants me to try adding back the pills to see if the rash comes back. I almost didn't go but I'm glad I did.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Angel baby said:


> Glad your feeling better Cali!
> 
> I went to my acupuncture appointment and she checked my pulse and looked at my eyes and said "your stressed! What's wrong" lol! I was just extremely tired and told her my daughter sneaked out last night and I didn't get much sleep. I found her immediately because her ding dong butt thought she was going to go fight a girl who has been harassing her! Grrr... Teenagers! Anyways, didn't get much sleep after that and suppose it was all over my face with my red tired eyes! Lol! She plugged me up to the electro acupuncture again and I actually dosed off. Once my rash is completely gone which It is close, she wants me to try adding back the pills to see if the rash comes back. I almost didn't go but I'm glad I did.

Sounds like you really needed the acu after all of that! This story makes me really afraid of when dd gets to be a teen, lol. I think back to all the dumb stuff I did when I was a teen, omg.

I bet you're not looking forward to taking those pills again. Maybe the rash won't come back now that your body is used to it. If all else fails, there must be some other formulation that does the same thing as the one she wants you on.


----------



## Angel baby

Yes, teenagers are hard headed! Lol!

My rash is gone on my neck and I just have 2 small patches on my arm. Anyone use iperiod? I loaded it on my iPhone and omg! I'm so addicted to the forums craziness! Lol! Just seeing these teenagers threads, adult threads, it's just entertaining! Lol! Y'all should check it out to get your mind off ttc! Get a bucket of popcorn!


----------



## CaliDreaming

So glad that rash is gone Angel baby!! I am definitely going to check out that site. I do need a break from TTC!


----------



## PinkPeony

How's it going ladies? 
Anyone else a little obsessed with checking their tongue? lol! Last week my acu said it was really improved and when I looked I thought so too. But yesterday and today it's all white again. I feel more run down again too. Do you think it's more of a week to week kinda thing? Seems like mine changes all the time. Btw - I picked up some B12 Cali!


----------



## CaliDreaming

PinkPeony,
I hope the B12 works for you! I'm definitely obsessed with my tongue. After I upped my dosage of B12, the little white spot had gone away completely, but now it's come back a little bit and my tongue in general now has a coat. I was so wiped out this weekend too so there must be a link.

My tongue definitely seems to change from day to day and week to week. It could be that I'm taking more supplements and that's causing it. Or maybe this is just how it gets before O? Maybe it takes a lot of energy to O and causes the spleen to work overtime?? I am almost out of ideas on this one! 

I'm feeling more energetic today though. I'm hoping my tongue starts looking good again before my acu appointment tomorrow.


----------



## PinkPeony

Yeah I O'd last week and this is when my tongue was actually better and I remarked to my acu guy that I had a lot more energy than usual. Over the weekend I was out and had drinks, but I'm also firmly into the TWW now. I really suspect the change in hormones may have something to do with it... I definitely get progressively more fatigued every month until my AF comes. But I also might have just had too much fun over the weekend. :blush:


----------



## Angel baby

My lady didn't look at my tongue last visit, I was kinda surprised! I have positive opk today, kinda wonder if she plans on doing elctro part on Wednesday.


----------



## CaliDreaming

PinkPeony said:


> Yeah I O'd last week and this is when my tongue was actually better and I remarked to my acu guy that I had a lot more energy than usual. Over the weekend I was out and had drinks, but I'm also firmly into the TWW now. I really suspect the change in hormones may have something to do with it... I definitely get progressively more fatigued every month until my AF comes. But I also might have just had too much fun over the weekend. :blush:

I didn't even think of the change in hormones, but that must have something to do with it. I'm due to O in the next two or three days, so I'll be interested to see what happens with my tongue.

I hope your tww is manageable and that there's a BFP at the end of it. I am sooo tired of TTC, but I guess we won't ever get a baby if we don't even try!



Angel baby said:


> My lady didn't look at my tongue last visit, I was kinda surprised! I have positive opk today, kinda wonder if she plans on doing elctro part on Wednesday.

It's interesting to hear how different acus handle it. My acu always does that first thing. But then again she is doing more fancy things like electro.


----------



## Angel baby

Hey ladies, how's everyone and where are you at in your cycle?

I went to my appointment today. I still did the electro acupuncture today but I don't think I've ovulated yet so guess it really doesn't matter. I usually ovulate by CD17. I'm past that. Anyone else have a longer cycle the first month of acupuncture? My acupuncture lady said majority of her patients are late their first cycle and pregnant the next. She told me I was too stressed today when she looked at my tongue. Yes, I am so no denying that. Lol!


----------



## Angel baby

And unfortunately I won't be doing acupuncture next week because I'll be out of town. My father-in-law cancer has spread so a trip to Mississippi we go to say our last goodbyes.


----------



## PinkPeony

Aw Angel. I'm sorry. That must be so tough - I can definitely see why you're stressed. :hugs:

I'm 7dpo today and already saw some spots when checking my cervix. I'm pretty disappointed. I was hoping the acu would help make my spotting go away and make my period more normal. Guess it takes more than 1 cycle to see an affect.

Oh and Angel, I ov'd at my normal time this cycle.


----------



## Angel baby

Well crap, I hope my temp goes up tomorrow then!

7dpo, hope you get bfp! Do you always spot before AF comes?


----------



## PinkPeony

Angel baby said:


> Well crap, I hope my temp goes up tomorrow then!
> 
> 7dpo, hope you get bfp! Do you always spot before AF comes?

I bet it will. Looks like my chart this month - didn't rise till 2 days after +OPK.

I do always spot for several days before AF. Don't know what the deal is with that. :(


----------



## CaliDreaming

Angel baby said:


> Hey ladies, how's everyone and where are you at in your cycle?
> 
> I went to my appointment today. I still did the electro acupuncture today but I don't think I've ovulated yet so guess it really doesn't matter. I usually ovulate by CD17. I'm past that. Anyone else have a longer cycle the first month of acupuncture? My acupuncture lady said majority of her patients are late their first cycle and pregnant the next. She told me I was too stressed today when she looked at my tongue. Yes, I am so no denying that. Lol!

Hey angel baby! I think I either O'ed yesterday or am in the process of O'ing right now as I type! I got a peak reading on my fertility monitor, but my temps were up today. 

This cycle, my acne has returned full force after being gone for about eight months. :cry: My acne is caused by hormones, so something different is definitely happening this cycle. I have started a bunch of new supplements, so my hormones have changed. I hope this is a good thing. I'll gladly trade clear skin for a bfp! 

I didn't get a longer cycle the first month of acupuncture. They stayed right around 30 days as usual. Are your cycles on the short side?? Maybe it lengthens the cycles when it needs lengthening.



PinkPeony said:


> Aw Angel. I'm sorry. That must be so tough - I can definitely see why you're stressed. :hugs:
> 
> I'm 7dpo today and already saw some spots when checking my cervix. I'm pretty disappointed. I was hoping the acu would help make my spotting go away and make my period more normal. Guess it takes more than 1 cycle to see an affect.
> 
> Oh and Angel, I ov'd at my normal time this cycle.

Aw that sucks. Yeah, definitely give it some time and keep taking your herbs and other supplements. Also, is it possible it's from implantation??


----------



## Angel baby

When will you test?

My temp went up a little this morning. So maybe I dud ovulate now.


----------



## Angel baby

Cali- I hope it's a good sign for you! My cycles are usually 30-33 days. It's very rare I ovulate past cd17. I'm just baffled with my erratic temps that are not normal. Maybe my thermometer is fixing to kick the bucket! Lol!

I was thinking implantation spotting too, hope that's what it is!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Angel baby said:


> Cali- I hope it's a good sign for you! My cycles are usually 30-33 days. It's very rare I ovulate past cd17. I'm just baffled with my erratic temps that are not normal. Maybe my thermometer is fixing to kick the bucket! Lol!
> 
> I was thinking implantation spotting too, hope that's what it is!

Hmmm, I don't know what that means. Maybe your cycle is just evening out this time. Hopefully you are Oing now!


----------



## vietmamsie

How Have I never found this thread before! I hope you don't mind if I jump in!

A bit of Back ground: Got off the pill in May 2011. Had CRAZY long cycles (60+ days) for a few months. Hubs finally agreed to start TTC in February, that same day I made my first acu appointment. I don't have a western doctor right now, and really wanted to try out the whole eastern medicine thing. My doctor is Korean, and sometimes we have a slight language barrier, but usually it's not a big deal. When I started seeing him, he said I was totally fine, but the Pill just messed up my hormones and he would help get my periods back in a timely manor. I was on CD40-something when I went in the first time and with in 6 days (sessions every other day) I had my period. I went once a week until the end of May. I had two 38 day cycles, both I O'ed in. At the end of May DH and I traveled for 6 weeks, so I stopped treatment. I O'ed right when we left, but then my cycle got strange, and my LP was sooo long. Basically I thought I was pregnant most of our trip and it was really depressing when I found out I wasn't. That cycle was 48 days, and this last one was 49 days. 

When we got back I went straight to acu to get back on track. He decided it was time to start with herbs and he said that he thinks I'll be PG within three months. I just started a new cycle and he seems to think this is the one. I can't afford to take the herbs for more than a few months, so FX this all works. 

He has helped me with a lot of other problems along the way and I really think he is a miracle worker. I have 100% faith in him. He's been doing this for longer than I've been alive and he knows what he's doing. I also got my DH to start going to him (he's a firm believer in western medicine) and my Dr. has really helped him with his chronic pack pain.

What we're doing for fertility: Acupuncture, moxibustion, massage, fire cupping, plus twice daily herbs

I went today and we did all of the above. I was on the table for an hour and a half. I felt really sensitive and couldn't fall asleep today (I normally drift off). A few of the points he used were new and a bit painful! Needles went in my head, hands, wrists, high on my stomach, low on my stomach, knees and legs.

Sorry for my really LONG post, but I have loved reading about all your experiences and can't wait to let you know how this develops for me.


----------



## Angel baby

Viet- I haven't heard the fire cupping. What is it? Yesterdays acupuncture hurt a little for me too. Goodluck to you!


----------



## Angel baby

By the way... Here are some funnies for y'all...


Take 5 minutes from the TTC madness for jokes

I came across this and thought it was funny, have a laugh, we all deserve it...

Pregnancy Questions & Answers:

Q: Should I have a baby after 35?
A: No, 35 children is enough.

Q: I'm two months pregnant now. When will my baby move?
A: With any luck, right after he finishes college.

Q: What is the most reliable method to determine a baby's sex?
A: Childbirth.

Q: My childbirth instructor says it's not pain I'll feel during labor, but pressure. Is she right?
A: Yes, in the same way that a tornado might be called an air current.

Q: When is the best time to get an epidural?
A: Right after you find out you're pregnant.

Q: Is there any reason I have to be in the delivery room while my wife is in labor?
A: Not unless the word "alimony" means anything to you.

Q: Is there anything I should avoid while recovering from childbirth?
A: Yes, pregnancy.

Q: Do I have to have a baby shower?
A: Not if you change the baby's diaper very quickly.

Q: Our baby was born last week. When will my wife begin to feel and act normal again?
A: When the kids are in college.


----------



## PinkPeony

Awesome! Welcome Vietmamsie!! Hope this is your month!! 



CaliDreaming said:


> Aw that sucks. Yeah, definitely give it some time and keep taking your herbs and other supplements. Also, is it possible it's from implantation??

I supposed there's the faintest possibility that it's implantation, but I really don't think so. I literally go through this every month where I start spotting so early and I hold out that hope, so I really doubt it. I did almost get kind of excited at first bc it was pink when I first checked - it's usually brown. but then when I looked later it was brown like usual. It seems to be gone for now. Had some fairly strong cramps too... but again, that's not unusual for me. :coffee:


----------



## vietmamsie

Angel baby said:


> Viet- I haven't heard the fire cupping. What is it? Yesterdays acupuncture hurt a little for me too. Goodluck to you!

They heat up air inside of cups (can be wooden or glass) with a torch and then place them on your back (or where ever you need it) Sometimes they leave them on for a long time, other times they move them around. The hot air causes suction, and pulls the skin. It is a little uncomfortable at first, but you get used to it. It leaves dark purple, perfect circle marks on your back, looks like I was attacked by an octopus! I get it before Ovulation, and got it done every session at the start when I wasn't getting my period.


----------



## CaliDreaming

vietmamsie said:


> How Have I never found this thread before! I hope you don't mind if I jump in!
> 
> A bit of Back ground: Got off the pill in May 2011. Had CRAZY long cycles (60+ days) for a few months. Hubs finally agreed to start TTC in February, that same day I made my first acu appointment. I don't have a western doctor right now, and really wanted to try out the whole eastern medicine thing. My doctor is Korean, and sometimes we have a slight language barrier, but usually it's not a big deal. When I started seeing him, he said I was totally fine, but the Pill just messed up my hormones and he would help get my periods back in a timely manor. I was on CD40-something when I went in the first time and with in 6 days (sessions every other day) I had my period. I went once a week until the end of May. I had two 38 day cycles, both I O'ed in. At the end of May DH and I traveled for 6 weeks, so I stopped treatment. I O'ed right when we left, but then my cycle got strange, and my LP was sooo long. Basically I thought I was pregnant most of our trip and it was really depressing when I found out I wasn't. That cycle was 48 days, and this last one was 49 days.
> 
> When we got back I went straight to acu to get back on track. He decided it was time to start with herbs and he said that he thinks I'll be PG within three months. I just started a new cycle and he seems to think this is the one. I can't afford to take the herbs for more than a few months, so FX this all works.
> 
> He has helped me with a lot of other problems along the way and I really think he is a miracle worker. I have 100% faith in him. He's been doing this for longer than I've been alive and he knows what he's doing. I also got my DH to start going to him (he's a firm believer in western medicine) and my Dr. has really helped him with his chronic pack pain.
> 
> What we're doing for fertility: Acupuncture, moxibustion, massage, fire cupping, plus twice daily herbs
> 
> I went today and we did all of the above. I was on the table for an hour and a half. I felt really sensitive and couldn't fall asleep today (I normally drift off). A few of the points he used were new and a bit painful! Needles went in my head, hands, wrists, high on my stomach, low on my stomach, knees and legs.
> 
> Sorry for my really LONG post, but I have loved reading about all your experiences and can't wait to let you know how this develops for me.

Welcome Vietmamsie! I know those long cycles must be extra frustrating! I know I lose my mind whenever I am even one day late. You are lucky that you get to go so frequently to acu and that you get to spend so much time on the table. My sessions only last 45 minutes.

It's too bad about the language barrier. My acu is a native English speaker, but she doesn't communicate a lot with me. I guess the important thing is that you have confidence in their abilities. 




Angel baby said:


> By the way... Here are some funnies for y'all...
> 
> 
> Take 5 minutes from the TTC madness for jokes
> 
> I came across this and thought it was funny, have a laugh, we all deserve it...

Thanks for the laugh Angel-baby! Definitely needed that!



PinkPeony said:


> I supposed there's the faintest possibility that it's implantation, but I really don't think so. I literally go through this every month where I start spotting so early and I hold out that hope, so I really doubt it. I did almost get kind of excited at first bc it was pink when I first checked - it's usually brown. but then when I looked later it was brown like usual. It seems to be gone for now. Had some fairly strong cramps too... but again, that's not unusual for me. :coffee:

Definitely give it time though. I'm on my fourth cycle of acu, and my period gradually improved. When I first started, the flow was so scanty, but I have noticed clear improvements each month.



vietmamsie said:


> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> Viet- I haven't heard the fire cupping. What is it? Yesterdays acupuncture hurt a little for me too. Goodluck to you!
> 
> They heat up air inside of cups (can be wooden or glass) with a torch and then place them on your back (or where ever you need it) Sometimes they leave them on for a long time, other times they move them around. The hot air causes suction, and pulls the skin. It is a little uncomfortable at first, but you get used to it. It leaves dark purple, perfect circle marks on your back, looks like I was attacked by an octopus! I get it before Ovulation, and got it done every session at the start when I wasn't getting my period.Click to expand...

Oooh, interesting.


----------



## vietmamsie

Just got home from another session. We did acupuncture, massage and fire cupping. I fell asleep during the acupuncture for over an hour... they just let me sleep until I naturally woke up! I got my new herbs, I drink sort of like teas that they make for me. The new batch tastes AWFUL. I don't know how I'm going to take it for the next month. Other than that, it''s going very well!


----------



## Angel baby

That's neat they let you sleep until you wake up!

Where is everyone in their cycle?


----------



## PinkPeony

AF got me on Monday so I'm CD4 today. :( I think I hate waiting to O even more than the TWW these days. ugh.

Going in for Acu later today. I've been really grumpy since Monday and I'm hoping it'll put me in a more positive frame of mind. I just haven't been able to force it but maybe this will help get me back.


----------



## merristems

urggh sorry af got you pink why are we having a bfp drought? Hope your mood improves for you mine was aweful with this months af! 
AFM just ended so cd7 for me today nothing musch to report except i ovulate on or around my birthday this month so really really hope i get my bean this time :) an perfect 30th birthday pressie :) xxx


----------



## Angel baby

Pink- I'm sorry the bitch (oops... The witch came!) that sucks! Hopefully this will be the month for you!

Merri- hope you get your birthday present and early 30th bday!!!


----------



## PinkPeony

So... Do any of you ladies get really cold during your sessions? I sorta thought it was part of it but I asked my guy and he seemed sorta surprised. He was like - that's not normal...it's really hot in here! So he said we should do moxa. Have any of you done that? I won't lie... It freaks me out a little.

Also he said I have an imbalance in the heart meridian and that connects to the uterus. Hmmm.... Anyway, starting to feel like a hopeless case! Lol!


----------



## vietmamsie

PinkPeony said:


> AF got me on Monday so I'm CD4 today. :( I think I hate waiting to O even more than the TWW these days. ugh.

I HATE waiting to O. Its 100 times worse than TWW, but both are pretty awful. I think this whole period of my life is going to be looked back on as pretty awful.. Even when I O it's pretty awful, because I'm worried we didn't DTD enough and worried that I'm not really O, or we missed it.


----------



## vietmamsie

PinkPeony said:


> So... Do any of you ladies get really cold during your sessions? I sorta thought it was part of it but I asked my guy and he seemed sorta surprised. He was like - that's not normal...it's really hot in here! So he said we should do moxa. Have any of you done that? I won't lie... It freaks me out a little.
> 
> Also he said I have an imbalance in the heart meridian and that connects to the uterus. Hmmm.... Anyway, starting to feel like a hopeless case! Lol!


I get moxibustion done every time I get acupuncture. My DR. puts cones of incense on metal spikes in a bottom less container on my stomach under my belly button. I guess it must be pretty close to my skin. They usually come around once or twice and change the cone when it finishes. They clean off all the ash, but it leaves a yellow tint to my skin there that lasts for a few days. The smell is a little strong. I have to take a shower before I go to bed because it smells like I was in a wildfire or something!

As for getting cold... do they have a heat lamp on you?


----------



## vietmamsie

Looks like we were all recently hit with AF. I'm on CD13 and despite feeling a little off lately, my Dr. assured me that I wasn't going to O any day soon. I guess this might be another long cycle after all. He did however tell me that I am much healthier and responding to the herbs well. He seems to think I'm going to get pg this time. He told me I would be pg within three months, a month and a half ago, so hopefully this cycle is it.


----------



## vietmamsie

merristems said:


> urggh sorry af got you pink why are we having a bfp drought? Hope your mood improves for you mine was aweful with this months af!
> AFM just ended so cd7 for me today nothing musch to report except i ovulate on or around my birthday this month so really really hope i get my bean this time :) an perfect 30th birthday pressie :) xxx

A birthday surprise would be grand!!! :dust:


----------



## Angel baby

Pink- I get cold during mine and they keep heating lamp on my belly, I think their office is cold anyways but mine told me I have poor circulation. I never had the Moxibusion. How was that for you?

Viet- hope your cycle isn't long, I hate o time too and worried I never BD enough.

I'm 9dpo today hoping for a miracle!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Hey all. I'm doing better after feeling totally down and defeated. Glad to see everyone hanging in there.



PinkPeony said:


> AF got me on Monday so I'm CD4 today. :( I think I hate waiting to O even more than the TWW these days. ugh.
> 
> Going in for Acu later today. I've been really grumpy since Monday and I'm hoping it'll put me in a more positive frame of mind. I just haven't been able to force it but maybe this will help get me back.




PinkPeony said:


> So... Do any of you ladies get really cold during your sessions? I sorta thought it was part of it but I asked my guy and he seemed sorta surprised. He was like - that's not normal...it's really hot in here! So he said we should do moxa. Have any of you done that? I won't lie... It freaks me out a little.
> 
> Also he said I have an imbalance in the heart meridian and that connects to the uterus. Hmmm.... Anyway, starting to feel like a hopeless case! Lol!

Sorry about AF. I don't get really cold in my sessions. The room is on the cold side, but I don't feel really cold in it. She usually has the heat lamp on me too. 

It's definitely normal to feel hopeless. This is my fifth cycle of acu with no BFP, and I definitely have felt hopeless, especially this past week. 

I had some time to spend travelling for work over the past few days and it was the first time in a long time I had a chance just to cry and get out my negative emotions. I feel a lot beter know. I'm not sure if I'm any closer to a bfp, but at least I was able to work out a plan for what to do from here on out.

For some women, it just takes time.



vietmamsie said:


> PinkPeony said:
> 
> 
> AF got me on Monday so I'm CD4 today. :( I think I hate waiting to O even more than the TWW these days. ugh.
> 
> I HATE waiting to O. Its 100 times worse than TWW, but both are pretty awful. I think this whole period of my life is going to be looked back on as pretty awful.. Even when I O it's pretty awful, because I'm worried we didn't DTD enough and worried that I'm not really O, or we missed it.Click to expand...

Yeah, I hate TTC. At one point, I thought it would be cool to have a large family, but I know I can't imagine going through that more than I have to.

Merristems, hope you get a good 30th birthday present! :)


----------



## PinkPeony

I feel you Cali. :) I put so much effort into changing my negative outlook last cycle and now it's all come crashing down on me again. Feels like such an effort to get back to thinking healthy and being healthy. 

Veitmamsie - what you said about TTC is so true. I miss my carefree ways before I starting all this. Now it's been a year plus of just waiting and worrying and beating myself up month after month. Hopefully we'll all get our BFP's soon. 
Thanks for giving me the low down on the Moxibustion. Doesn't sound so freaky I guess. I'll let you know how it goes. 

I don't get a heat lamp but the room is quite warm - I'm really warm when I start! - and he puts a blanket on me. It's weird - it feels like an inner shiver. It's like my insides are cold.


----------



## merristems

Thanks ladies I hope its a good birthday pressie too! :) 
Veitmamsie I know what you mean about waiting to ovulate and waiting to test, it is stressful but also addictive because once you are aware of signs and symptoms of ov you cant just switch off and let body get on with things. I always think I missed egg or we didnt bd enough maybe thats right though, sometimes one or the other of us is too tired or just not in the mood-thats when it really gets to me, because i know there is only a 20% chance of pregnancy every month anyway so if you miss the golden opportunity, well its time for it to start all over again mehh!
Cali crying is good most deffinately. I have been having a cry alot more lately! I helps clear your head. im not usually one to sob but i feel like i need this release. 
I never got moxa sounds interesting though. I usually get a blanket which i dont enjoy because of the extra weight on needles! I havent actually been for acu in a few weeks, I cant afford it anymore because my job is up in the air. But i still have herbs which i prefer anyway!

Turn your face to the sun and all the shadows fall behind you xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## misslissa

I had my 4th app today cd3, this week he did my lower back, very low and he said this is also good for fertility and wanted to give me a break from the tummy ones as last weeks was full on. I had some quite strong twinges in my ovaries last week.

I said I thought at the time maybe that meant I was preggers and he said he wouldn't have expected it, not ready to have sustained preg yet. Today my pulses were really good, said im almost there and just need to keep it at this point. Then asked if my OH had been checked yet as problem could be with him and if it is it doesn't matter how much we do with me. Said my energy is on the low end and I'll have to be careful with that. No surprise as I am recovering from CFS. 

I feel really deflated and I'm not that sure why, he didn't say anything that wasn't untrue. Just can't help but think he knows something?

My doc has asked us to have tests, me the day 21 one and boyfriend semen analysis so we will do that when back off hols in a couple of weeks. 

I don't know, just feel a bit fed up.


----------



## vietmamsie

sorry your feeling fed up. My acu can be sort of strange sometime, like he knows something that I don't. It can be sort of confusing. Not even to get into the language barrier we have.

I think I'm going to skip acu this week. I think I may have Oed yesterday, making today (CD19) 1DPO. I Just can't really bring myself to go lay on a table this week. I've had really had headaches the last few days and over all feel pretty crappy. We'll see how I feel tomorrow.

Hows everyone else doing?


----------



## CaliDreaming

Welcome MissLissa!!

That is the one thing I don't like about my acu too--the fact that I feel like she's not telling me everything she knows. Mine is a native English speaker so there's no language barrier. 

I would even like to know if she doesn't think it's likely for me to get pregnant at this time. Info like that would really help me to chill out, but instead I spend time googling and trying to get info from other people's experiences.


----------



## vietmamsie

CaliDreaming said:


> Welcome MissLissa!!
> 
> That is the one thing I don't like about my acu too--the fact that I feel like she's not telling me everything she knows. Mine is a native English speaker so there's no language barrier.
> 
> I would even like to know if she doesn't think it's likely for me to get pregnant at this time. Info like that would really help me to chill out, but instead I spend time googling and trying to get info from other people's experiences.

Right? That would make you so much less stressed. 

It's so crazy how much they seem to know about us, just by our skin, pulse and tongue. I feel like mine can see EVERYTHING. I think he knows about my secret glass of wine on weekends and the occasional advil I take to treat my chronic head aches.

It's also so interesting to me that all of us seem to "Have something wrong with us" or so says our acupuncturists. Does everyone have these same imbalances? Or just us earthy gals that go to acupuncturists? How does everyone else get pregnant?

Even though my Husband has seen my acu several time for back pain, he still refers to him as "The Quack." it reminds me to take everything he says with a grain of salt, it's not the end all be all, and doctors aren't always right!


----------



## Excited81

sorry to jump this thread, but wondering where you all are and if anyone can recommend an accupuncturist in East London?

thanks x


----------



## merristems

Sorry Im not in London


----------



## vietmamsie

Sorry Not in London either.

So I went to acu after all today. My dr. told me that I am very imbalanced today due to the headaches I have been having. I guess I didn't O as I thought I had (temp dropped back down) and he didn't seem sure that I would any time soon. I will see him again in 4 days for treatment. I'm feeling frustrated, but glad dr. and I were able to talk for a while and I could let out my feelings a bit (Yes, I cried) and he was really honest with me (told me he thinks I'm totally healthy and able to have a baby, but this cycle my headaches are throwing off my balance, and that I might worry too much and stress might be related to the headache/not able to have a baby.) 

Moral of the story: I need to chill out.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Excited81 said:


> sorry to jump this thread, but wondering where you all are and if anyone can recommend an accupuncturist in East London?
> 
> thanks x

I'm not in London either, but I know there are women in your area on this board who go to acupuncture. Maybe you could start a new thread where they could see it? 



vietmamsie said:


> Sorry Not in London either.
> 
> So I went to acu after all today. My dr. told me that I am very imbalanced today due to the headaches I have been having. I guess I didn't O as I thought I had (temp dropped back down) and he didn't seem sure that I would any time soon. I will see him again in 4 days for treatment. I'm feeling frustrated, but glad dr. and I were able to talk for a while and I could let out my feelings a bit (Yes, I cried) and he was really honest with me (told me he thinks I'm totally healthy and able to have a baby, but this cycle my headaches are throwing off my balance, and that I might worry too much and stress might be related to the headache/not able to have a baby.)
> 
> Moral of the story: I need to chill out.

:hugs: Sorry that you're feeling down, but it must feel good to have your acu tell you that you are healthy and able to have a baby. That is the main thing you should focus on. 

I've had many sessions where I felt frustrated and wanted to cry. On those days the acu really helped with smoothing out my emotions and helping me to feel better. 

Also it's probably good that you cried. TTC is so hard and sometimes you just have to get that frustration out. 

I'm still working on the chilling out part too, but I think that comes with time. I'm still anxious at times, but no where near where I was when I first started. I've finally gotten to the point where I can wait until AF is late to test, so for me that is a big accomplishment. I do think the acu has been a big part of that.


----------



## Angel baby

Hey ladies! I've missed 2 weeks of acu. The first week I was out of town due to my FIL being Ill and was a good excuse, when I returned I was so busy at work and had a Thyroid appointment. Now I'm thinking I'm just being silly going and waisting money so I don't think I'm going back. I do feel a bit deflated and I'm 16dpo and I'm sure AF will be here today. My test are BFN. My thyroid doc gave me a little hope but I think TTC is really a lost cause for me unless I do IVF and that's not possible right now. I have 3 teenagers and I am thankful for them but just wanted to give my husband a child and his family a grandchild. My children want another sibling too but I have ruined my tubes 14 years ago when I had them tied. I think I'm one of those tubal reversal gals that just spent alot of money to reverse for nothing. Anyways, I will be on my 16th cycle and I'm tired. I hope all of you get bfp soon!


----------



## Angel baby

Hey ladies! I've missed 2 weeks of acu. The first week I was out of town due to my FIL being Ill and was a good excuse, when I returned I was so busy at work and had a Thyroid appointment. Now I'm thinking I'm just being silly going and waisting money so I don't think I'm going back. I do feel a bit deflated and I'm 16dpo and I'm sure AF will be here today. My test are BFN. My thyroid doc gave me a little hope but I think TTC is really a lost cause for me unless I do IVF and that's not possible right now. I have 3 teenagers and I am thankful for them but just wanted to give my husband a child and his family a grandchild. My children want another sibling too but I have ruined my tubes 14 years ago when I had them tied. I think I'm one of those tubal reversal gals that just spent alot of money to reverse for nothing. Anyways, I will be on my 16th cycle and I'm tired. I hope all of you get bfp soon!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Angel baby, so sorry about the bfn. :( But it's good you seem to be at peace with your decision to stop trying. Is your hubby at peace too? I know your kids will be just fine with it.


----------



## Angel baby

Oh wow! I posted this but it said it didn't take! Then I seen a email of your response and I guess it did take because it's posted twice! Lol! I think my husband has accepted this before me. All he knows is have sex and never really cared the in and outs to trying and left that part to me. I might still have a hsg in October to see if my 1 tube is still open but that's only to give me peace of mind. I just can't be hopeful every cycle to get bfn, it's too heart breaking to know what I've done for 16 cycles and sacrificing so much and not having a positive result. I'm just fed up.


----------



## CaliDreaming

That is great that you both are on board with you not trying. I definitely wouldn't want to go through this TTC hell either if I knew I would be happy with my family as it is. Sometimes I wish I could make myself be ok with just one, and then I wouldn't have to torture myself month after month.


----------



## Angel baby

The only thing that really upsets me, is knowing my FIL is dying and wants to see his son have a baby or even know of passing their last name down the line. He has another brother but he is gay and that's just not going to happen. My MIL is divorced from my FIL and wants her own grandchild that she can't stand it. My husband was her only hope and now he is married to someone who can't give that to him. He wants one but he told me he is completely happy with my children and doesn't have to have one of his own. I believe him but there is this guilty part on me that has difficult time letting that go. It devastates me monthly. Now that his Dad is end stages it's just heart breaking.


----------



## vietmamsie

I sorry for the BFN, and glad you are (somewhat) at peace with stopping trying. TTC is very hard, esp if there are complications. It would be really hard to continue putting your self through it month after month when your heart isn't 100% in it. It sounds like you may have been doing this more for other people than your self? Maybe it's for the best you stop now before it gets even harder and more expensive (w/ IVF)

:hugs:


----------



## Angel baby

vietmamsie said:


> I sorry for the BFN, and glad you are (somewhat) at peace with stopping trying. TTC is very hard, esp if there are complications. It would be really hard to continue putting your self through it month after month when your heart isn't 100% in it. It sounds like you may have been doing this more for other people than your self? Maybe it's for the best you stop now before it gets even harder and more expensive (w/ IVF)
> 
> :hugs:

Yesterdays rant I must not have been very clear- I would love another child because I love raising my children. I thought that was self explanatory but the urgency of me wanting it sooner than later is the overwhelming part and really is ultimately Gods decision. I really think and honestly feel I have put my heart 100% into this and that is why I am stopping because that 100% is what hurts. I don't think anyone would go as far as I already have done with testing, fertility treatments, acupuncture etc... If their heart wasn't in it. Ivf is not a option right now but we will be trying this. I'm already On a waiting list with my fertility clinic for this. 

On another note- I'm happy to say after 3 months of very light periods that last 2 days, and everything I did this month AF has finally came and not light at all so maybe my body is getting back to normal after the fertility treatments. I guess the mixture of acupuncture, royal jelly, aspirin was of help.


----------



## PinkPeony

Hey Angel Baby. Sounds like a complicated, emotional time for you. Maybe you don't have to devide anything one way or the other just yet, but taking a little step back from things might help bring it all into focus. Good luck hun, we're always here to chat if you need a rant. :hugs:

AFM.... Looks like I'm o-ing a little earlier than usual. Had a +Opk today so promptly dtd. Feels like good timing so FX. Anyone else O earlier?
My acu pointed out that my needles were all pulsing while I was getting treatment on Fri. She said that's good bc it means my blood is flowing. I'm thinking it could be bc I biked there but who knows lol. She did the moxa (although for the first time I wasn't actually cold). The way they do it at my place is just by hovering a stick of burning wormwood over the acu point so it warms it. It was a pleasant feeling. Where are you guys at in ur cycles?


----------



## merristems

Hey ladies, I havent been to acu this month having time off but I just wanted to say that it deffinately has helped my cycles after mmc. I ovulate earlier now, since coming off pill back in october last year i was ovulating cd17 now its cd13/14. Im getting pms again which i didnt get while on pill (I guess thats good!), my periods are deffinately more productive! My pill stopped them completely so getting them back was weird but they were light before mmc. Now 4 months after mmc and starting acu i think they are 'normal', well I hope so anyway!
Its exciting and interesting to read about other peoples experiences. xx


----------



## CaliDreaming

I'm at CD2, and I think I may have regressed this cycle. I have had a few small clots in my blood and a lot more mucus. Also, the bleeding isn't as heavy as last month. I have an appointment today so I wonder what she is going to say.



PinkPeony said:


> AFM.... Looks like I'm o-ing a little earlier than usual. Had a +Opk today so promptly dtd. Feels like good timing so FX. Anyone else O earlier?
> My acu pointed out that my needles were all pulsing while I was getting treatment on Fri. She said that's good bc it means my blood is flowing. I'm thinking it could be bc I biked there but who knows lol. She did the moxa (although for the first time I wasn't actually cold). The way they do it at my place is just by hovering a stick of burning wormwood over the acu point so it warms it. It was a pleasant feeling. Where are you guys at in ur cycles?

That definitely sounds like great timing!! My acu doesn't do the warming needles, but I bet that feels sooooo good. 



merristems said:


> Hey ladies, I havent been to acu this month having time off but I just wanted to say that it deffinately has helped my cycles after mmc. I ovulate earlier now, since coming off pill back in october last year i was ovulating cd17 now its cd13/14. Im getting pms again which i didnt get while on pill (I guess thats good!), my periods are deffinately more productive! My pill stopped them completely so getting them back was weird but they were light before mmc. Now 4 months after mmc and starting acu i think they are 'normal', well I hope so anyway!
> Its exciting and interesting to read about other peoples experiences. xx

Sounds like you have made a lot of progress!


----------



## vietmamsie

I wanted to start by saying I'm sorry to *Angel Baby* - I guess I totally misread your posts and I'm sorry if I upset you. :hugs: and I hope the best for you and your family.

AFM - I'm sick once again. My husband is coming to the conclusion that I started getting sick (5 times in one month - 3 week cold, one fever, one flu, one food reaction and a 3 day migraine) might be linked to the herbs I'm taking. I'm generally very healthy, but since I started taking them, all this has happened. I don't know what to think. I have had a fever of 100-103 for the past few days, feeling better today, but still can't eat. I don't think I'll go to acu this week. We'll see if I'm feeling better next week.


----------



## CaliDreaming

I am trying to find another acu. My acu now is competent, but her lack of communication is driving me batty. It's like pulling teeth to get any kind of information out of her. I've been going to her over four months now, and I have no idea if I've improved, regressed, or stayed the same from her original diagnosis. I tell her everything I'm doing, and I get absolutely no feedback. Like, yesterday, I told her I had started back taking a little ACV daily to help with the absorption of all the new supplements I'm taking. I told her I had added wheatgrass, royal jelly, B, B-12, coq100 and her response was...nothing, but just to tell me that the wheatgrass tablets I'm taking are much less expensive than those in the stores.

Then she asks me if I had seen a FS yet, and I said I had one scheduled. And then she says nothing about how that will affect my treatment, why she mentions it, etc. 

I knew acu was not going to be a quick fix, but these days, I come out of my acu sessions feeling worse about myself and my chances than when I came in. I'm sure my acu must have ideas about my treatment and her strategies, but I have no idea what they are. I really need someone with a better "bedside manner"


----------



## Moorebetter

Hello ladies !

I have been MIA for a Ive been so busy but havent stopped my acupunture.

well Im glad to report I have gotten my first :bfp:

:hugs: Thank you so much for everything, all of your kind words of encouragement and friendship!! 

I am def going to keep on with my sessions


----------



## CaliDreaming

Congratulations Moorebetter!! I had been wondering how you were doing and am so glad you have good news!! :happydance:

It's so funny that you got your BFP as soon as you "gave up". I'm sure the acu had something to do with it, but I guess this is definitely a situation where "letting go" gets you that BFP!

I really needed to hear a success story right now because frankly I'm almost to the point of giving up myself.


----------



## PinkPeony

Yes!!! So good to see another bfp on this thread!!! Congratulations!! 
Let's keep em coming ladies! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## PinkPeony

CaliDreaming said:


> I am trying to find another acu. My acu now is competent, but her lack of communication is driving me batty. It's like pulling teeth to get any kind of information out of her. I've been going to her over four months now, and I have no idea if I've improved, regressed, or stayed the same from her original diagnosis. I tell her everything I'm doing, and I get absolutely no feedback. Like, yesterday, I told her I had started back taking a little ACV daily to help with the absorption of all the new supplements I'm taking. I told her I had added wheatgrass, royal jelly, B, B-12, coq100 and her response was...nothing, but just to tell me that the wheatgrass tablets I'm taking are much less expensive than those in the stores.
> 
> Then she asks me if I had seen a FS yet, and I said I had one scheduled. And then she says nothing about how that will affect my treatment, why she mentions it, etc.
> 
> I knew acu was not going to be a quick fix, but these days, I come out of my acu sessions feeling worse about myself and my chances than when I came in. I'm sure my acu must have ideas about my treatment and her strategies, but I have no idea what they are. I really need someone with a better "bedside manner"

That sounds like a good idea Cali. You shouldn't feel bad leaving acu. I'm sure you can find someone more personable especially if you mention the reasons why you left your last one. It's hard not to feel like it's just a bunch of BS when you don't get any feedback. 

I actually find a big correlation to how I'm physically feeling as well as my mood to the comments I receive from my guy. When I'm feeling good he's mentioned my tongue is improved, the times when I'm feeling all bummed out and low energy he's noticed other definciencies. So it's kind of helpful in that you can calibrate what you're doing.


----------



## CaliDreaming

PinkPeony said:


> CaliDreaming said:
> 
> 
> I am trying to find another acu. My acu now is competent, but her lack of communication is driving me batty. It's like pulling teeth to get any kind of information out of her. I've been going to her over four months now, and I have no idea if I've improved, regressed, or stayed the same from her original diagnosis. I tell her everything I'm doing, and I get absolutely no feedback. Like, yesterday, I told her I had started back taking a little ACV daily to help with the absorption of all the new supplements I'm taking. I told her I had added wheatgrass, royal jelly, B, B-12, coq100 and her response was...nothing, but just to tell me that the wheatgrass tablets I'm taking are much less expensive than those in the stores.
> 
> Then she asks me if I had seen a FS yet, and I said I had one scheduled. And then she says nothing about how that will affect my treatment, why she mentions it, etc.
> 
> I knew acu was not going to be a quick fix, but these days, I come out of my acu sessions feeling worse about myself and my chances than when I came in. I'm sure my acu must have ideas about my treatment and her strategies, but I have no idea what they are. I really need someone with a better "bedside manner"
> 
> That sounds like a good idea Cali. You shouldn't feel bad leaving acu. I'm sure you can find someone more personable especially if you mention the reasons why you left your last one. It's hard not to feel like it's just a bunch of BS when you don't get any feedback.
> 
> I actually find a big correlation to how I'm physically feeling as well as my mood to the comments I receive from my guy. When I'm feeling good he's mentioned my tongue is improved, the times when I'm feeling all bummed out and low energy he's noticed other definciencies. So it's kind of helpful in that you can calibrate what you're doing.Click to expand...

What your acu told you is really interesting. I just checked my tongue and the white coating has returned. I wonder if it is related to how depressed I've been about TTC.


----------



## PinkPeony

CaliDreaming said:


> PinkPeony said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaliDreaming said:
> 
> 
> I am trying to find another acu. My acu now is competent, but her lack of communication is driving me batty. It's like pulling teeth to get any kind of information out of her. I've been going to her over four months now, and I have no idea if I've improved, regressed, or stayed the same from her original diagnosis. I tell her everything I'm doing, and I get absolutely no feedback. Like, yesterday, I told her I had started back taking a little ACV daily to help with the absorption of all the new supplements I'm taking. I told her I had added wheatgrass, royal jelly, B, B-12, coq100 and her response was...nothing, but just to tell me that the wheatgrass tablets I'm taking are much less expensive than those in the stores.
> 
> Then she asks me if I had seen a FS yet, and I said I had one scheduled. And then she says nothing about how that will affect my treatment, why she mentions it, etc.
> 
> I knew acu was not going to be a quick fix, but these days, I come out of my acu sessions feeling worse about myself and my chances than when I came in. I'm sure my acu must have ideas about my treatment and her strategies, but I have no idea what they are. I really need someone with a better "bedside manner"
> 
> That sounds like a good idea Cali. You shouldn't feel bad leaving acu. I'm sure you can find someone more personable especially if you mention the reasons why you left your last one. It's hard not to feel like it's just a bunch of BS when you don't get any feedback.
> 
> I actually find a big correlation to how I'm physically feeling as well as my mood to the comments I receive from my guy. When I'm feeling good he's mentioned my tongue is improved, the times when I'm feeling all bummed out and low energy he's noticed other definciencies. So it's kind of helpful in that you can calibrate what you're doing.Click to expand...
> 
> What your acu told you is really interesting. I just checked my tongue and the white coating has returned. I wonder if it is related to how depressed I've been about TTC.Click to expand...

Honestly - I totally notice this all the time. My tongue was so white at the start of this cycle and I was in a terrible mood for days, felt like all I wanted to do was sleep... and it also seems to be better or worse depending on where I'm at in my cycle. The only time my tongue looks ok is when I'm ovulating. I feel like I'm tuning into my body on this crazy level.


----------



## CaliDreaming

PinkPeony said:


> Honestly - I totally notice this all the time. My tongue was so white at the start of this cycle and I was in a terrible mood for days, felt like all I wanted to do was sleep... and it also seems to be better or worse depending on where I'm at in my cycle. The only time my tongue looks ok is when I'm ovulating. I feel like I'm tuning into my body on this crazy level.

Weird. Mine seems to come and go randomly and I still can't figure out what causes it. I am going to keep trying to find some sort of link because I know there must be some explanation for it.


----------



## merristems

Cali I think you should change your acu lady if you feel like she isn't listening or giving you any feedback or maybe you should just have it out with her??!! To be fair though I felt the same with my guy- He always seemed distracted but thats because he was doing three of us at a time!! Also I useually found when i said i felt good he said i looked better and visa versa so was never really 100% sure if he was just saying what i wanted to hear!However I di and still do feel better after the acu. But seriously, its a lot of money to fork out and get no kind of consultation or progress report.

Congratulation Moorebetter fab news on bfp well done lady :) Oh and you wouldnt be the only one to get bfp after giving up! Another friend on here got hers the other week too. Im up for giving up too!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls! Can I join? I have been going to Acupuncture for about 6 weeks now. I go once a week and am really enjoying it. Just got back actually! 

Quick overview on me: I started TTC in June 2011. Got a BFP in Oct 2011. MC in Nov 2011. Have been trying ever since. Diagnosed with LPD and not so good CM. Doing IUI #1 tomorrow. 

I look forward to getting to know y'all.


----------



## PinkPeony

Welcome Snowflake!! I see you're doing an IUI this month? Hopefully the acupuncture will help! FX for you!! :dust:


----------



## vietmamsie

PinkPeony said:


> CaliDreaming said:
> 
> 
> I am trying to find another acu. My acu now is competent, but her lack of communication is driving me batty. It's like pulling teeth to get any kind of information out of her. I've been going to her over four months now, and I have no idea if I've improved, regressed, or stayed the same from her original diagnosis. I tell her everything I'm doing, and I get absolutely no feedback. Like, yesterday, I told her I had started back taking a little ACV daily to help with the absorption of all the new supplements I'm taking. I told her I had added wheatgrass, royal jelly, B, B-12, coq100 and her response was...nothing, but just to tell me that the wheatgrass tablets I'm taking are much less expensive than those in the stores.
> 
> Then she asks me if I had seen a FS yet, and I said I had one scheduled. And then she says nothing about how that will affect my treatment, why she mentions it, etc.
> 
> I knew acu was not going to be a quick fix, but these days, I come out of my acu sessions feeling worse about myself and my chances than when I came in. I'm sure my acu must have ideas about my treatment and her strategies, but I have no idea what they are. I really need someone with a better "bedside manner"
> 
> That sounds like a good idea Cali. You shouldn't feel bad leaving acu. I'm sure you can find someone more personable especially if you mention the reasons why you left your last one. It's hard not to feel like it's just a bunch of BS when you don't get any feedback.
> 
> I actually find a big correlation to how I'm physically feeling as well as my mood to the comments I receive from my guy. When I'm feeling good he's mentioned my tongue is improved, the times when I'm feeling all bummed out and low energy he's noticed other definciencies. So it's kind of helpful in that you can calibrate what you're doing.Click to expand...

I feel you. I'm skipping this week. Last weeks "Low Energy" comment really destroyed me. I was crying in the office and everything, and you know what... It looks like I might have O'ed the very next day despite all his comments. Some days I feel really good after, other times awful.

Maybe this is a little TMI, but I had an eating disorder when I was younger. For 10 years, all that mattered was the number on the scale each morning. It would either leave me on a natural high all day or leave me destroyed. 

TTC is really doing the same to me: My temp each morning sets my mood for the day.. is it lower? Could this be O? Also my CM - I analyze the crap out of it. I have caught my self staring at my cart over and over again during the day.. IT HASN'T CHANGED. And my ACU: What he says is make or break for my whole week. It's all so overwhelming.

Maybe someone here can relate?

Anyways, :hugs: This is hard, but we'll all get through it one way or another.


----------



## vietmamsie

*Moorebetter*: WAHHHOOOOOOOOO!!! H&H 9 months! So happy for you!

*Snowflake*: Welcome! Good luck with the IUI, let us know how it goes!

I'm doing better, feeling better. Skipped acu this week... but somehow I see my self going last minute for a drop in tomorrow. We'll see.

I got cross hairs on my chart, which makes we wonder... I have had some higher temps, but I thought it was mostly because I was sick earlier in the week. I HOPE it's right and I'm in the TWW, that would be amazing! The earliest O yet! CD21... that would be pretty awesome, but not getting too excited, as it might not be right. Just the day before I possibly O'ed my acu told me I had low energy and i needed to come back a few days later.


----------



## CaliDreaming

snowflakes120 said:


> Hey girls! Can I join? I have been going to Acupuncture for about 6 weeks now. I go once a week and am really enjoying it. Just got back actually!
> 
> Quick overview on me: I started TTC in June 2011. Got a BFP in Oct 2011. MC in Nov 2011. Have been trying ever since. Diagnosed with LPD and not so good CM. Doing IUI #1 tomorrow.
> 
> I look forward to getting to know y'all.

Welcome Snowflake!! Good luck on your IUI!! Are you taking any herbs?



vietmamsie said:


> PinkPeony said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaliDreaming said:
> 
> 
> I feel you. I'm skipping this week. Last weeks "Low Energy" comment really destroyed me. I was crying in the office and everything, and you know what... It looks like I might have O'ed the very next day despite all his comments. Some days I feel really good after, other times awful.
> 
> Maybe this is a little TMI, but I had an eating disorder when I was younger. For 10 years, all that mattered was the number on the scale each morning. It would either leave me on a natural high all day or leave me destroyed.
> 
> TTC is really doing the same to me: My temp each morning sets my mood for the day.. is it lower? Could this be O? Also my CM - I analyze the crap out of it. I have caught my self staring at my cart over and over again during the day.. IT HASN'T CHANGED. And my ACU: What he says is make or break for my whole week. It's all so overwhelming.
> 
> Maybe someone here can relate?
> 
> Anyways, :hugs: This is hard, but we'll all get through it one way or another.
> 
> I can definitely relate. I used to spend so much time on FF searching for pregnancy charts that looked just like mine. I had to quit temping because it was driving me crazy. Same thing with the OPKs. I would keep testing after I O'ed in hopes that the lines were darker in hopes there would be a BFP on a HPT. I got a CBFM to cut out on that obsession. Now my thing is wondering if there is anything wrong with me. I just need an acu that will give me some concrete information so I don't go crazy trying to figure it out myself.
> 
> I just set an appointment with someone who I hope will give me some instructions. She told me what not to drink and eat before my sessions, which is more advice than I've gotten from my current acu in the last 3 months. I'm just happy to be able to look forward to an acu session again instead of dreading it.Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## PinkPeony

vietmamsie said:


> PinkPeony said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaliDreaming said:
> 
> 
> I am trying to find another acu. My acu now is competent, but her lack of communication is driving me batty. It's like pulling teeth to get any kind of information out of her. I've been going to her over four months now, and I have no idea if I've improved, regressed, or stayed the same from her original diagnosis. I tell her everything I'm doing, and I get absolutely no feedback. Like, yesterday, I told her I had started back taking a little ACV daily to help with the absorption of all the new supplements I'm taking. I told her I had added wheatgrass, royal jelly, B, B-12, coq100 and her response was...nothing, but just to tell me that the wheatgrass tablets I'm taking are much less expensive than those in the stores.
> 
> Then she asks me if I had seen a FS yet, and I said I had one scheduled. And then she says nothing about how that will affect my treatment, why she mentions it, etc.
> 
> I knew acu was not going to be a quick fix, but these days, I come out of my acu sessions feeling worse about myself and my chances than when I came in. I'm sure my acu must have ideas about my treatment and her strategies, but I have no idea what they are. I really need someone with a better "bedside manner"
> 
> That sounds like a good idea Cali. You shouldn't feel bad leaving acu. I'm sure you can find someone more personable especially if you mention the reasons why you left your last one. It's hard not to feel like it's just a bunch of BS when you don't get any feedback.
> 
> I actually find a big correlation to how I'm physically feeling as well as my mood to the comments I receive from my guy. When I'm feeling good he's mentioned my tongue is improved, the times when I'm feeling all bummed out and low energy he's noticed other definciencies. So it's kind of helpful in that you can calibrate what you're doing.Click to expand...
> 
> I feel you. I'm skipping this week. Last weeks "Low Energy" comment really destroyed me. I was crying in the office and everything, and you know what... It looks like I might have O'ed the very next day despite all his comments. Some days I feel really good after, other times awful.
> 
> Maybe this is a little TMI, but I had an eating disorder when I was younger. For 10 years, all that mattered was the number on the scale each morning. It would either leave me on a natural high all day or leave me destroyed.
> 
> TTC is really doing the same to me: My temp each morning sets my mood for the day.. is it lower? Could this be O? Also my CM - I analyze the crap out of it. I have caught my self staring at my cart over and over again during the day.. IT HASN'T CHANGED. And my ACU: What he says is make or break for my whole week. It's all so overwhelming.
> 
> Maybe someone here can relate?
> 
> Anyways, :hugs: This is hard, but we'll all get through it one way or another.Click to expand...


Wow. Actually I never made that connection. I had what I would call a borderline eating disorder about 10 years ago so I totally know what you mean. I never thought of it that way but it's really true. It's that thing where you're trying to control something that's completely out of your hands in reality. I also have that element of guilt - where I beat myself up for things. Like - maybe if I didn't have that glass of wine or if I insisted we BD that one time. Before it would have been - I shouldn't have finished that sandwich or whatever. My acupuncturist picked up on it one time. When he reviewed my food diary I had written in all the drinks I had had this one weekend. (I had been to a bbq at a friends house so had some drinks there one night and then was at a cottage and had a couple margaritas.) I asked him if that's really bad. He was like - don't worry!! It's Ok to have that amount of alcohol, don't feel so guilty. 

Anyway I'm feeling a lot of anxiety this week because I have my first appointment with the FS next week on Tues. DH was like - what are you so worried about exactly? I was like - I'm worried that they're going to find a problem AND I'm worried that they WON'T. I'm really fixating on what this next phase is going to entail - the tests, the drugs, IVF possibly??? And to make things worse a bunch of new (oopsy) pregnancies in my group of friends have been announced. I'm freaking out a little to put it mildly.


----------



## CaliDreaming

PinkPeony, good luck at the FS!! I hear you about the anxiety. I'm sooo afraid that there will be something wrong that will require IVF. Dh doesn't seem to grasp the gravity of the situation. He talks about IVF like it's just about getting on a set of artificial nails or something.


----------



## PinkPeony

Ha. They have no idea what's involved and they assume it's a sure thing. :nope:


----------



## vietmamsie

PinkPeony said:


> Wow. Actually I never made that connection. I had what I would call a borderline eating disorder about 10 years ago so I totally know what you mean. I never thought of it that way but it's really true. It's that thing where you're trying to control something that's completely out of your hands in reality. I also have that element of guilt - where I beat myself up for things. Like - maybe if I didn't have that glass of wine or if I insisted we BD that one time. Before it would have been - I shouldn't have finished that sandwich or whatever. My acupuncturist picked up on it one time. When he reviewed my food diary I had written in all the drinks I had had this one weekend. (I had been to a bbq at a friends house so had some drinks there one night and then was at a cottage and had a couple margaritas.) I asked him if that's really bad. He was like - don't worry!! It's Ok to have that amount of alcohol, don't feel so guilty.
> 
> Anyway I'm feeling a lot of anxiety this week because I have my first appointment with the FS next week on Tues. DH was like - what are you so worried about exactly? I was like - I'm worried that they're going to find a problem AND I'm worried that they WON'T. I'm really fixating on what this next phase is going to entail - the tests, the drugs, IVF possibly??? And to make things worse a bunch of new (oopsy) pregnancies in my group of friends have been announced. I'm freaking out a little to put it mildly.

Sadly, I started to see many of my obsessive and strange quirks reemerge once once we started TTC. Lucky I'm ok with the weight gain since our journey started, but some of my behavior is starting to freak me out.

Good luck with the FS appointment. :dust:


----------



## CaliDreaming

Went to my first appointment with my new acu. I am very pleased so far! This is going to be a long post!

I know all acus have their own style, and my acus style is very different from my old acu's. I could tell the difference as soon as I walked in the door. The waiting room in her office was filled with books, both in English and Chinese. There were Chinese tapestries and decorations sprinkled here and there. The herbs were in containers with only Chinese letters. I'm pretty sure I won't be getting any more capsules, just the real deal. My old acu's office was more modern. Another difference is that Dr. Liu has a LOT of clients. There were at least four other people seeing her while I was there. With my old acu, I was usually her only client for the day.

My new acu, Dr. Liu, is also has a Western medical degree and spent a few years practicing medicine before switching to acu. Her grandmother was an acu so she grew up with it. Dr. Liu was born in mainland China and moved to the U.S. when she was a teen.

The big difference between my new acu and my old acu is that my new acu feels like I'm going to an actual doctor--just one that practices Eastern medicine. She wore a white coat just like a doctor and exuded the same type of authority. She was very to the point but at the same time told me exactly what I needed to know. My old acu was very new age-y.

When I first got to the office, I filled out the forms on my medical history. But then the receptionist had me do some sort of heart stress analysis test. She put this black band around me and had me lay down for a few minutes. Then she had me stand up for a few minutes. She said I did great. I'm not sure what that was about, but since I passed I didn't really ask any questions about it.

When Dr. Liu came in, she asked me some questions about why I was seeing her. She asked some of the same questions that my old acu did, but she was much more to the point. She asked about my periods and whether they were regular, whether I have clots and whether I have any pain, etc. I told her they were very regular, but that the bleeding is on the light side. I also told her that I have some PMS but only mild cramps beforehand. From that, she concluded that my body is probably "starving for estrogen". She did not ask the very detailed questions that my old acu did, but it seemed like she had all the info she needed to know.

She told me that we were going to do acu, but that on my next visit I would have a nutritional analysis to determine where I was deficient. She said she would not prescribe any herbs until she knew where I was deficient because she does not like to guess about what herbs would work. My old acu gave me herbs on the first day. It will be interesting what Dr. Liu gives me next week and if it's the same as what my old acu gave me.

Dr. Liu talks fast like most doctors, but I got so much information. She was very personable. I told her I was 38 and felt like I was running out of time, but when I said she "What? that is not old at all?" She said in such a way that she was not making any wild promises and made me feel like I could have five more children if I wanted to.

Dr. Liu shared that she also had suffered from infertility and that it took eight years for her to conceive her first and six years to conceive her second. I felt kinda silly for complaining about my ten months. I cannot imagine what it must be like to try for that long. It made me feel good to know that she knows what it's like to suffer from infertility.

On to the needles, and this was really different too. First off, Dr. Liu put them in soooo quickly. There were about 20 in all and she was done in under 2 minutes it seems. My old acu would take 10-15 minutes to insert them. She also put them in different places. I didn't get any in my feet, ankles, ears or forehead. Instead, she put three on my shins. I got four in a line in my lower abdomen a few inches below my belly button. I got one in my right thumb and one on the ring finger of my right hand. I got several in my scalp. While inserting, she mentioned that so many career women have trouble conceiving. She said it must have something to do with the brain power used in these kinds of jobs.

I came in right before I am due to O and she said that was perfect. She said that the week of O she likes to see patients at least twice a week and then once a week thereafter. She said in China people go everyday. She said she knows that some people go to acu only once a month, but she didn't think that would be too beneficial, but better than nothing.

She left the needles in for 30 minutes before taking them out. I asked her about the supplements I am taking, and she said it was ok for me to take them until I do the nutritional analysis. She wants to see me again on Monday as a follow up. She told me to take it easy the rest of the day and not to eat any hot or spicy foods.
 
I told her about my upcoming FS appt and she asked me if I wanted to conceive naturally. I told her I'd rather conceive naturally, particularly since we'd rather not have multiples, but that at this point I would take whatever I could get. I really wish I had found Dr. Liu to start with. Deep down I really think I could conceive naturally, but I feel like I don't have time to waste if I really do need help.

Another big difference between Dr. Liu and my old acu is that Dr. Liu did not look at my tongue and did not take my pulse. I'm wondering if she relies more on the nutritional analysis for that.

I paid up at the receptionist and she told me off the record that they code all insurance bills as "lower back pain" since most insurance companies don't pay anything for fertility treatments. I am going to check to see if any of this might be covered under my insurance because if I am to go twice more a month then this will really help out money wise.

So I am very encouraged by my first visit with Dr. Liu. She seems to be exactly what I was looking for. The biggest thing is that I came out of there feeling hopeful again about conceiving instead of feeling like it is a big crap shoot. I feel like I am good hands and am receiving the guidance I was so desperately seeking from my old acu. It's also funny to me because it did not feel like I talked with Dr. Liu very long at all, but yet I got all the information I needed and more. I feel that even if I don't get pregnant naturally that she will let me know when she thinks it time to seek help instead of wandering around in the dark. I'm still going to my FS appointment to make sure there are no major problems with me and dh, but I may wait a couple of months to try IUI if that is suggested.

I can't wait for Monday!


----------



## PinkPeony

That sounds fantastic Cali!! I would love to have someone who's been through infertility. I really like my guy and I think he does have a lot of understanding of some of the emotions involved but it's not the same as having lived it. That's really cool. 
I can't believe your old one took 10-15 mins to put the needles in! That's hilarious. Mine are done in no time! 
I'm pleased to hear your having a better experience now. I bet you'll see some great results! 

I finally went for my Fs appointment yesterday. I liked the dr, the clinic is really sophisticated. We're not used to seeing fancy medical offices here in Canada with our public healthcare and all. Feel like I'm in capable hands anyway. They took a ton of blood from me and DH and sent him home with a cup. I'm so curious about the results of my hormone tests. It was CD8 so it was good timing for progesterone which is where I think I could be deficient. 

Anyway I've got experts of both Eastern and Western medicine looking after me. Somethin's gotta give, right?


----------



## vietmamsie

Cali: It sounds like a good change! Thats funny about how long your old acu took... what was she doing for 10 minutes! My acu has them in place within a minute or two, he works fast because he usually has a line up of patients waiting for him! Good luck, it sounds like she's going to help you a lot more than your old acu!

PinkPeony: Glad to hear your FS meeting went well. keep us posted!

AFM, I skipped last week (I was sick) and this week of acu. I feel bad, but I have been in my TWW and I honestly didn't want to go and be heart broken when he told me I wasn't pg this cycle. I think I'll go tomorrow, as AF is due and I'm 99% sure I'll be starting a new cycle (our 6th cycle in 9 months of trying)

On another note, I have been looking over my charts and trying to figure out what happened each cycle and figure out why I'm still not pregnant, and I realized that I actually probably got pregnant on our third cycle, but my crappy cheap hpt didn't pick it up because i tested so early. That would explain why I had a 25 day LP and why on my next cycle I never Oed. Plus my period after cycle 3 was really long and I seemed to keep on spotting for days after. What do you think? A few weeks ago (when I got back from my vacation and made my return to acupuncture) my acu also asked me if I had been pg yet since we started trying, like maybe he could tell?

Is it strange that I find comfort in thinking that I might have had a miscarriage? It would explain a lot, like why my cycle three and four were so off, but this one has been a really normal one. Plus it gives me hope that I can get pg again.

Sorry, don't really know where else to post this thought, but I figure you are intelligent ladies that might be able to help me out!


----------



## CaliDreaming

LOL, I guess I gave my old acu more credit than she deserved. She looked like she was measuring the points very precisely and I think even pulled out a tape measure for some of the points! I didn't know any better and thought it was very precise work, but it looks like she just wasn't very confident. She's only being practicing acu for less than two years.

PinkPeony, glad to hear that your FS appointment went well! Yes you do have the best of both worlds and I'm confident you'll get a BFP soon. I can't wait to hear what you find out as well. 

Also it's so interesting to hear about the differences in the healthcare of the U.S. and everywhere else. I love the doctors here and being able to have more choice in doctors, but the cost sometimes kills me. I had to go the emergency room once for severe abdominal pain. Turned out I was just constipated and they sent me home with some laxative. Set me back $1500.

Vietmamsie, that definitely sounds like a miscarriage and can understand why that news which would normally be upsetting is somewhat comforting. When you've been trying for a long time it's just nice to know that pregnancy will be possible some day since we can't see what's going on in there. It's all so mysterious.


----------



## PinkPeony

Cali - measuring tape?? Lol! That made me chuckle a bit. I am really fascinated by different medical systems too. It's hard for us Canadians to imagine having to pay anything at a doctor. Fertility stuff is one of the only things we're not covered for. You can get coverage for IVF but only if both tubes are blocked. The drawback is long wait times for some things and not as much control over who you get as a doc and fewer dr's/person in general. 

V -- how did you get on hun? I really hope af stays away!! That's interesting about your suspected MC. I've had a couple of odd things like that happen along the way too. It's like the egg only partially implanted and then I end up with a late/heavy/painful af. No idea if that's what happened but I have a gut feeling about it. I think it's easier when it's discovered looking back on it rather than going through the process of getting a BFP only to start bleeding a few days later. 

So here's what's up with me... I'm having a bit of a freakout. Went to acu yesterday and my regular guy was back from vacay (I was seeing this other woman while he was gone). So he hasnt seen me in about 3 weeks. Right away he goes - "your face looks healthier! Like not plumper necessarily but filled out and healthy." Honestly, I had this feeling he thinks I'm preg. He kept looking at me (you know in that way that seems like they're looking inside you or something?) and said "do you feel different this cycle?" and I told him I hadn't started spotting yet which I would have been for like 3 days by then. He was like "that's very good!" Ok so that's all very promising right? Started getting hopeful which is dangerous bc man I crash hard.... After treatment wouldn't you know I started spotting. Then this morning I took a HPT and got BFN. I'm 11dpo, af due tomorrow. I just can't stand this cycle of getting high hopes only to be smashed down when af inevitably comes!!


----------



## CaliDreaming

PinkPeony, I hate to have my hope raised unnecessarily too! Don't let the BFN take away from the fact that you didn't spot this time, though. That is major! Maybe your acu wasn't trying to imply that you were pregnant, but was just pleased at the progress you had made. 

Anyway, 11 dpo is still early, so I hope AF stays away and surprises you. I'm going to stop here since we're on the topic of not raising hopes!


----------



## PinkPeony

Thanks so much Cali. That brings me back down to earth. It is really good that I didn't spot till just now and it makes me feel like the acu is really doing something. I feel like it's doing something but I haven't seen anything tangible till now. So at least if there's no BFP there's still some progress. 

But OMG does this stuff make me mental. :wacko: Why can't this be easier???


----------



## vietmamsie

Pink: when I went back after 7 weeks of being on holiday, my acu didn't recognize me, and then told me he was 50% sure I was pg! of course I wasn't, part of the reason why the miscarriage theory looks more and more realistic. But he got my hopes up so high!

Cali: That tape measure story had me laughing. My god, I can't believe you paid the woman!

AFM, I never went to acu this week because i got a VERY faint line at 13DPO, and then this morning, at 14DPO I took three tests, got one BFN and two very faint lines. I'm getting too hopeful. the suspense is killing me, I don't know how I can go about my life this weekend without shouting from the roof tops that I might be pg! Af is officially late, so now I wait and see and test and agonize.


----------



## PinkPeony

Omg!!!! That sounds like a BFP to me!!! FX they keep getting darker!!


----------



## vietmamsie

PinkPeony: I sure hope this is it, but I'm trying so hard to not freak out about it all. Just willing the minutes to pass quicker and for it to be night time sooner so I can go to bed and wake up to test again tomorrow morning! It doesn't help that two of the other threads I post on on BNB asked for pictures and everyone as claimed that its a BFP. I just don't want to get my hopes up too much!


----------



## vietmamsie

Pink, Just had a look at your chart, your temp is still really high, that's a good sign! Your chart is looking good so far!


----------



## PinkPeony

Eep!! I know! Triphasic I think... Yesterday's BFN sent me into such a tailspin I'm holding off for now. IF temp is up tomo, and IF af doesn't show her face I'll try again. I'm having sort brown CM so I'm not sure. 

V how did you get on? I know what you mean though - I've seen so many BFN's at this point I can't even imagine a second line appearing. I'd have a hard time with it too. But girl, a line is a line! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Oh wow, Congratulations Vietmamsie!!!! What wonderful news! I know you must be on pins and needles waiting to test again.

PinkPeony, yes your chart looks fantastic! It looks like a dramatic change from your other charts so something must be going on. Good luck!

I have another acu appointment on Monday and I can't wait. I feel so silly now for having wasted so much time with my first acu. I know I always felt unsettled going to her, and I didn't feel like it was my place to say she didn't know what she was doing since I didn't know much about acu. But now after my experience with my new acu, I really have to say she was inexperienced.

I am 1 dpo today and already feeling moody. It's going to be a hard 2ww for me. Usually I don't start feeling this way until about 7 dpo.


----------



## vietmamsie

Hi! That line has darkened day by day and I'm pretty sure it's officially a BFP!!! I'm so excited! Not sure about the hubs, when I told him this morning, he looked like he was going to throw up!! He'll need some time to get used to the idea of having a baby around here, hopefully 8 more months is enough!

This cycle was different, it was the first cycle that I drank my Chinese herbs EVERY DAY TWICE A DAY and went to acupuncture every week without fail for both acupuncture and fire cupping before I ovulated.

I'm planning on go to acupuncture this week and test my acupuncturist... see if he can tell! I plan to continue acupuncture treatment, it really helps me to keep calm and slow down a bit.

Anyways, I'll continue to check in with you ladies, thank you so much for the support!!


----------



## CaliDreaming

vietmamsie, looks like the herbs and consistent acu schedule did the trick. I'll be interested too to see if your acu can tell the difference. I'd probably be too excited to keep it a secret though!


----------



## PinkPeony

That's awesome V! Let us know how you get on. I'm interested to hear how they change the treatment once you get a BFP. I'm not sure if I would continue to go or not. 

AFM - Still currently in limbo but pretty sure AF is on her way. Major temp drop this morning and another BFN on a FRER. Woke up feeling like my boobs have deflated overnight. I guess the acu has really worked for me in terms of lengthening my LP and reducing the spotting. I'm not really spotting at all at this point. :shrug: I'm going to be disappointed when she shows but I've actually kind of made peace with it at this point because I actually feel like I'm having a really healthy cycle now. 
I'm going in for an appointment at the FS later today for an ultrasound. It's part of the standard tests that they run and it's just to see if everything is anatomically correct in there. I'm thinking it might be a bit of a bust though if af is here full force. When I made the appointment I thought she'd be over by now!! lol! :dohh:


----------



## CaliDreaming

PinkPeony, sorry about the temp drop, but it is encouraging that your LP lengthened and your temps were higher!

My session today went very well and was very interesting. I had the "nutritional analysis" that she told me about the last time. It totally wasn't what I was expecting and was very interesting! I was thinking that she would draw some blood or urine and send it off for lab results. Instead, the analysis was a very detailed physical exam. I laid on the table and held my arm up in the air. She pressed against my arm and I was supposed to match her force to keep my arm steady. At the same time, she would apply pressure to certain parts of my body to see how they were functioning. When she encountered parts of my body that were weak, she noted how it was hard for me to hold my arm steady. She was able to find scarring, piercings, and dental surgery on my body the same way. 

At first I had no idea what was going on, but as I got into it, I saw what was happening. She started with my uterus and ovaries. She found that my uterus was very strong, but that my ovaries were not as strong and were only functioning about 50-60% as well as they should. After she determined my ovaries were the problem, she felt around my body to determine what was going on. She found major weakness in my lower back, as well as numerous marks on my legs over the years. She also detected some sort of hidden factor as well that she felt she would be able to identify in upcoming weeks.

Another part of the analysis was a questionnaire. She said that she was going to analyze the results of the physical part with my written answers to the questionnaire and give me my results at my next session, which is scheduled for Thursday. :)

After that we did acupuncture. I got several needles in my scalp four up and down my shnis. Two in my thumbs, and two in my middle finger. I got one or two on my breastbone and two in my feet a few inches below the web between my big toe and second toe. These were two she didn't do the last time and ones that my old acu would often use. No needles in my abdomen at all. She also hooked me up to the electrodes this time! It is definitely a cool feeling! 

After the needles were out, she massaged my lower arms and legs. She found a little tenderness in my lower arms, and a LOT in my lower leg. It was pretty painful. My old acu used to find tender spots in my leg on ocassion, but my new one really dug into it. I have NO idea what this is about. 

Can't wait until Thursday. I feel like progress is being made in identifying the problem at least.


----------



## vietmamsie

Hi! So I went to my acu and didn't tell him I was pregnant, seeing if he could tell. He checked my wrist and tongue and we were talking and he started asking me about my cycle and where we were (I hadn't been for 3 full weeks) and I said I hadn't gotten my period, he checked my wrist again and said, "are you pregnant?" After I told him the news he said that it was not so obvious in my pulse, probably because it is so early. He also said that i have a very low energy and he is concerned about it. He said not to worry, but just be careful, I need to stay warm, and take it easy, get lots of rest and no more long motorbike rides - which means no more acupuncture. (I should explain that one - I like in Vietnam, so I take motorbike taxis everywhere. I will continue to ride on my husbands bike, but I will be trying to take cabs whenever possible. Since acu is about 40 minutes away, I won't be going to much because its too dangerous) We said our good byes after he treated me for my cold/allergies/stuffy nose (which is already better, one hour later!) And told him I'll be back if things don't work out with this pregnancy or when I'm 41 weeks and need acu to speed things up!

I feel like it is a all a bit more real now, and feel like it is time to stop the testing and temping, and start enjoying this ride. I'm already about 4 weeks 5 days along, and so excited. I will be heading to a western doctor in 2 weeks to check the heart beat and confirm this whole thing.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Congratulations and hope you have a happy and healthy nine months!


----------



## merristems

Congratulations Vietmamsie! Such fantastic news, shame about the motobike rides stopping and the acu! Very excited for you I wish you all the best in your pregnancy xx


----------



## Jaynie82

Hi ladies! Have read half the posts tonight and plan to read the rest tomorro as I'm in bed. I'm goIn to try definately as there are so many positive stories


----------



## vietmamsie

Hi. Miscarried yesterday morning. I don't know if I'm going to be going back to acupuncture. certainly not any time soon as we're NTNP for a cycle before we can start again. We're devastated, I can't imagine how women manage to make it through when they miscarry later in pregnancy - I was only 5 weeks. I'll keep you guys updated.


----------



## misslissa

vietmamsie said:


> Hi. Miscarried yesterday morning. I don't know if I'm going to be going back to acupuncture. certainly not any time soon as we're NTNP for a cycle before we can start again. We're devastated, I can't imagine how women manage to make it through when they miscarry later in pregnancy - I was only 5 weeks. I'll keep you guys updated.

Oh I'm so sorry to hear this, take care. 

Life can be really awful sometimes.


----------



## PinkPeony

I'm so sorry Vietmamsie. :( That's just so horrible.... Seems just unbelievably cruel. Take time and let yourself grieve. Message me if you need to talk. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## CaliDreaming

Vietmamsie, I'm so so sorry. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## merristems

So sorry vietmamsie I really feel so sad for you after things being so upbeat last week. Take it easy and look after yourself. Love and best wishes xx


----------



## PinkPeony

Hi ladies.

I've been meaning to give a bit of an update but haven't been at my computer while not working in a few days. 

So... I have this weird hunch that the last cycle i was preg but that it didn't fully implant. It's just a gut feeling as well as a lot of signs (my chart) and the late period. Well, I went into acu on Friday and without any prompting my guy said he feels like that's what happened. He admitted that he DID think I was preg last time he saw me. I was like - yeah I could tell! He was surprised that I saw through him. He said he didn't want to come right out and say anything bc it was still so early. (thank goodness he didn't - I'm too much of a mental case). He thinks I have a "cold womb" so he's given me some tips about keeping warm. Anyways this has happened a couple times before since I started TTC but this time was the most obvious one to me. I feel like I am pretty sure I know why I'm not getting preg now. Pretty sure it's an issue with my lining and that the egg just can't implant. My acu was very positive about it to me and said that of all the problems that it could be it's an easier thing to correct.... oh and he said that speaking intuitively - he thinks I won't get preg this cycle, but it'll be in a few more and that he sees it happen "as the first snows begin to fall". [-o&lt;

I almost feel like taking a break this cycle. I just can't get back into this, I'm so sick of it all right now. But I'm doing this monitored cycle at the fertility clinic so they're going to tell me exactly when to DTD I guess. I'm like - why bother?... Supposed to have more tests on Tuesday... more bloodwork and a sonohysterogram. 

Anyway it was an emotional week last week. On top of all that I also came out of the closet to my family about my fertility issues. They're all being supportive but my mom does my head in a bit. called me the other day to tell me she bought a book. :wacko:

*Cali* - your acu appointment sounded really amazing. I would love to have such an in depth analysis done. That would be therapeutic in it's own way. Can't wait to hear more about her diagnosis. 

*Vietmamsie* - Thinking of you hun. take care of yourself. :hugs:

Welcome *Jaynie82*!


----------



## vietmamsie

Pink: It must be nice knowing what might be the problem. Your making progress! This is good. I Hope your acu is right, winter is just around the corner! I few more cycles and you'll be there!

AFM, I'm holding in here. I'm thinking this is probably the second miscarriage (One on cycle 3 as well). This time it's tough because 1) I knew i was pregnant, 9 days of positive tests 2) I sought medical treatment and am taking meds to push out the rest of the placenta. It's a painful process. Taking today off to rest and recoup and will hopefully be ready to face life tomorrow.


----------



## CaliDreaming

PinkPeony, so sorry about the miscarriage, but it must be encouraging to know that your acu thinks that it will happen again for you soon. Plus you'll be getting the added assurance of having been to the FS.

Still thinking of you Vietmamsie! :hugs:


----------



## misslissa

PinkPeony said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> He thinks I have a "cold womb" so he's given me some tips about keeping warm.
> 
> Welcome *Jaynie82*!

Hi mate,

Just wanted to say this is what my acu says I have too, what has yours suggested you need to do. Mine said, keep warm, esp round my middle and my feel, eat warm foods that are easy to digest, get plenty of rest. Mine upsets me sometimes as he has said things like "I'm not ready" and "you won't sustain a pregnancy yet" which may be honest but it's very hard to hear.

So just wanted to say hi and if you want to share tips let me know xxx


----------



## PinkPeony

Hi Misslissa! He gave me a few tips - eat a warm breakfast, told me to get slippers to wear around the house (my house is really old and drafty and it's already starting to get cold here so I think that's a must for me), and he told me to wear a warm scarf around me waste lol! DH is like how are we supposed to make a baby with you walking around like that?! He's also going to keep doing moxa as part of my acu treatment. My guy has a way of making things sound really positive and like I'm making progress. But yeah... I can't help but feel like I'm broken sometimes. So frustrating that my body doesn't do what it's supposed to!

Cali - Thanks hun. I feel a bit funny saying miscarriage since I can't be 100% sure that's what happened. I'd feel much worse if I actually saw a BFP but I do feel a sense of loss. On the upside, after feeling like I was treading water and just totally lost for so long there is this forward momentum now. Hopefully it's going to lead to a sticky BFP.


----------



## misslissa

Hi Pink, Sounds similar to what mine says, warm foods, keep warm etc. Daft thing though is that I actually get hot quite easily so having a cold uterus was a surprise. Maybe its a bit deeper than surface heat though.

On a different note, does anyone else suffer with fatigue during their period, I've noticed that I am getting extremely tired the few days leading up and during my period and wondered if thats fairly normal? I will mention to my Acu next week.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Misslissa, I have fatigue the day before AF and the first day of it. I also feel ravenously hungry sometimes leading up to it. I think those are symptoms of blood deficiency.


----------



## merristems

Hi Melissa, yep also get really tiered before af and on cd1 and also ravenously hungry especially for choc or cakes! I have a question-does anyone get headaches when they are about to ovulate? I havent had a headache since i stopped the pill (nearly a whole year!), but got a corker today and Im due to ovulate in next 4 days but maybe its just a headache! But does anyone have any other clues for ovulation?


----------



## CaliDreaming

Merristems, I don't get headaches around O time. The only clues I have are the CM and ovary twinges. When I was temping, I would get a little dip in temp too.
******
I had an acu appointment today. I'm 12 dpo. Dr. Liu started off with the nutrition testing. The good news is that my ovaries responded well to the supplements and they went from being a 5 or 6 in functioning to a 10. The bad news is that my adrenal glands did not improve as much. She last time they were a 5 or 6, and today they had only gone up to a 7. My thyroid glands also still need work. She thinks I have symptoms of hyperthyroidism. According to the muscle test, my right adrenal gland is good, but the left one is the one that needs help. Sounds plausible, but I'm still in wait and see mode on whether I trust this method.

The acupuncture went well and was very relaxing. The points she uses are so different. I got two in my left thumb, one in my left ring finger, one or two in my right middle finer, the scalp needles, the usual four in my shins, and two in the middle of my feet. I got the electrodes on my shins. I felt a little more relaxed at this session than I have after the others.

Any hope I had that I might have a BFP this time went out of the window as we were setting my next appointment. Dr. Liu said that she wanted to set it for after my cycle started, like on CD3 or later to give me a chance to rest. So I left the appointment feeling a little bummed out. She didn't do tongue analysis or anything, but it seemed like it was just a foregone conclusion that I had not conceived. I guess I'm still in bad shape.


----------



## kayleigh_jane

Oh Cali, that is upsetting that she just presumed you were out this cycle... But you still never know so don't give up hope. It's really good that you're improving though! x


----------



## PinkPeony

How did you get on Cali? Hope she doesn't show. :hugs:

I have a bit of an update. I got my results last week from the FS. My hormones and thyroid checked out just fine, just a bit of an elevated prolactin level which she wasn't concerned about. I was shocked that my progesterone levels and lining were good. :thumbup: had a sonohysterogram to check my tubes (not a pleasant experience). They had to shoot the fluid in twice to see flow - at first she said they both looked blocked, 2nd time the left one broke free and started flowing. She isn't sure if the right one is blocked but she doubts it. :shrug: Anyways..... Turns out DH's results are not so good. Slightly low numbers and quite low motility. FS said that's likely why we haven't conceived. 
Also I'm doing a monitored cycle at the FS so they told me to come in and do bloods & ultrasound on CD12. I usually O on CD17, last month was CD15. Well Cd12 was on Friday. They called me soon after I had been in and said they saw a follicle ready to go on the left side and I was surging! Surprise! So looks like the acu is making me O earlier and earlier. 

Anyway it could all be moot now that DH has such poor sperm #'s. my acu said that we could still conceive naturally with those numbers but it seems like a small chance. So over the course of a week my outlook is totally changed. I always assumed I was the problem. But honestly, i think the acu has done wonders for me. I feel so much more balanced with my cycles and moods. When I look at my tongue it looks almost perfect all the time except some red dots at the front - used to have the thickest white coat. I'm going to continue to go. 

Omg ladies - sorry I wrote a novel. Lol!


----------



## merristems

Hi ladies look like people here are getting some great responses from acu Im really pleased for you all :) Pink, sorry to hear about the sperm count being low-on the upside now you know at least that you are healthy and if you should choose ivf then you will more than likely be in great health for conception. 
Cali your acu sound awesome and it sounds like you're making real progress-I know your acu indicated you may not have concieved this cycle how are you feeling now-where are you in cycle? It is important to sort out those adrenal glands for fertility, Did your acu make any suggestions on how?


----------



## CaliDreaming

Thanks for the well wishes but AF got me yesterday afternoon exactly as I expected, so my acu was right to not get my hopes up. I guess I really do have some work to do. I have a FS appt next week so I will get some more answers soon. Hopefully it's not a tubal issue and I still have some good eggs left. I can't imagine dh is the problem since he was able to get me pregnant relatively recently. My guess is that the acu is right and it is a hormonal issue and it's affecting my ovulation, even though I'm regular.




PinkPeony said:


> How did you get on Cali? Hope she doesn't show. :hugs:
> 
> I have a bit of an update. I got my results last week from the FS. My hormones and thyroid checked out just fine, just a bit of an elevated prolactin level which she wasn't concerned about. I was shocked that my progesterone levels and lining were good. :thumbup: had a sonohysterogram to check my tubes (not a pleasant experience). They had to shoot the fluid in twice to see flow - at first she said they both looked blocked, 2nd time the left one broke free and started flowing. She isn't sure if the right one is blocked but she doubts it. :shrug: Anyways..... Turns out DH's results are not so good. Slightly low numbers and quite low motility. FS said that's likely why we haven't conceived.
> Also I'm doing a monitored cycle at the FS so they told me to come in and do bloods & ultrasound on CD12. I usually O on CD17, last month was CD15. Well Cd12 was on Friday. They called me soon after I had been in and said they saw a follicle ready to go on the left side and I was surging! Surprise! So looks like the acu is making me O earlier and earlier.
> 
> Anyway it could all be moot now that DH has such poor sperm #'s. my acu said that we could still conceive naturally with those numbers but it seems like a small chance. So over the course of a week my outlook is totally changed. I always assumed I was the problem. But honestly, i think the acu has done wonders for me. I feel so much more balanced with my cycles and moods. When I look at my tongue it looks almost perfect all the time except some red dots at the front - used to have the thickest white coat. I'm going to continue to go.
> 
> Omg ladies - sorry I wrote a novel. Lol!

PinkPeony, it must be a relief to know that nothing is wrong with you, but at the same time devastating to know that dh has such poor numbers. It's like you're so close but yet so far away. Is your hubby open to doing acu to improve his count?? I've heard so many stories about men who were able to make dramatic improvements in their sperm counts with it.



merristems said:


> Cali your acu sound awesome and it sounds like you're making real progress-I know your acu indicated you may not have concieved this cycle how are you feeling now-where are you in cycle? It is important to sort out those adrenal glands for fertility, Did your acu make any suggestions on how?

My acu believes that supplements are going to be key to getting my adrenal glands back in shape. I have already started taking some that's she's recommended. My thyroid and pituitary glands are also off. On my thyroid, she felt I was showing signs of being a little hyperthyroid, which was interesting to me since I always thought that hypothyroid was more common. The hyperthyroid thing does seem to fit because hyperthyroid and low estrogen go hand in hand.


----------



## CaliDreaming

I had another acu appointment today. Today was just acu and no nutrition testing.

She changed up the needles today. I had the usual six or seven in my head. She explained that those were to stimulate my brain and that that is important because the brain is ultimately what controls your hormones. 

I did not have any in my feet this time, but I did get an extra one in each shin for a total of three per shin. I got a row of four along my panty line. This time she put the electiricity on these--I guess this is to give extra stimulation to my ovaries. 

I also got two needles in my right thumb and one in my left ring finger. She said that the points in the hand can be very sensitive because there are a lot of nerve endings, but consequently a lot of points that can be stimulated there too.

After it was done she asked if I felt any different or more relaxed. I told her I did feel more relaxed and I told her about the slight increase in my libido. She kind of chuckled and thought that it might be because I am more relaxed these days. However, I really think it's due to one of the ten million supplements I am taking these days.

I am supposed to see her twice next week before ovulation. Bad news is that I found out that my insurance is not covering this after all. I only get a 20% discount so there is no way I am going to be to continue going as much as I have been, especially with me seeing the FS. It's sad because I do feel she is helping me much more than my old acu. I am going to tell her that I can go once a week and twice on ovulation week. Next year when my health care spending account is built up I can go much more often.


----------



## merristems

It is expensive cali but I think its worth trying twice around ovulation to see if you catch an egg I really think you are nearly there you sound so much more positive and the treatments are obvioulsly helping you in all kinds of areas of your health and wellbeing xx


----------



## PinkPeony

That's too bad Cali! I think going just once a week is fine though. That's what I've been doing and I'm like a new woman lol! I also think you're definitely on the right track. :thumbup:

AFM - DH is making some lifestyle improvements like taking a pile a vitamins and cutting back on the drinking. (Aka all the things I've been nagging him about for months now). But he won't go so far as to try acu. You guys might recall he was uncomfortable about me doing it at first. He sings it's praises now bc he can see that it's having good affects but being a silly man he won't go try for himself. Oh well. Hoping the changes he's making have some positive affects. 

I'm going to acu tomorrow - haven't gone in a week because I was super sick all last week. I'm 10dpo now and not a spot in sight! Unheard of a few months ago! I no longer feel like my body is failing me by half starting af when I should have like a week to go.


----------



## merristems

Ha PINK I just looked at your chart and we are in sync again! Im 9dpo though according to ff however i think im 8dpo! Feel a little bad posting here still as stopped acu wish I could afford it again, but I think I will go when I get my bfp :) 
Its great you didnt spot this month excellent progress, keep working on hubby, im sure my acu told me it was easier to help guys than girls! When will you test or will you wait until af date?


----------



## CaliDreaming

PinkPeony, that is wonderful news that you haven't spotted. :happydance: You have made some amazing progress. Although dh isn't totally on board with acu, it's good that he's taking supplements and making lifestyle changes. I'm sure he'll come around sooner or later, but I think you'll probably have a bfp before then.


----------



## PinkPeony

merristems said:


> Ha PINK I just looked at your chart and we are in sync again! Im 9dpo though according to ff however i think im 8dpo! Feel a little bad posting here still as stopped acu wish I could afford it again, but I think I will go when I get my bfp :)
> Its great you didnt spot this month excellent progress, keep working on hubby, im sure my acu told me it was easier to help guys than girls! When will you test or will you wait until af date?

Since I did a monitored cycle with the FS they told me to come in this Friday for a beta test. I'm sure I won't get till Friday without AF showing - I'm expecting it tomorrow or the next day. I'm very relaxed this cycle. I guess knowing our chances are so slim with DH's problems I've sort of given up looking for symptoms. It takes a couple months for the vitamins to take affect so hopefully we'll see some improvement then and maybe things will look a bit more promising. So ya... just waiting this one out. :coffee:


----------



## CaliDreaming

It had an acu appointment today. It was pretty routine. She started off with the muscle testing and everything was perfect except my thyroid, but she said it was improving. Then she went on to the acu. She used the usual points except instead of the needles along my panty line, she placed the needles closer to my belly button. I wonder what the reasoning behind the placement is. The needles in my belly were hooked to the electricity. 

She also placed a needle in my left ring finger and two in my right thumb. I found out what one in my right thumb is for because it hurt like HELL this time for some reason. When I told her it hurt, she said that it was a point for the uterus. To my surprise, she did NOT take the needle out but instead just massaged my hand a little until it was a little more tolerable. My old acu would always reposition the needle if it felt the slightest bit uncomfortable, but I guess Dr. Liu is a believer in making her patients take their medicine. The point kind of throbbed for two or three minutes, and then the pain went away completely. 

Dr. Liu also put a needle in my breast bone which she described as a "happy" point. 

I lay on the table for a while and when she returned, she asked if the pain in my thumb had gone away and I told her it had. She then explained that the pain was due to tension and it was good that the pain had gone away. 

We went over my eating, which has not been good lately, and she stressed that I needed to be sure to eat protein with every meal and to cut down on my carbs. I see her again tomorrow one last time before I O.


----------



## PinkPeony

That sounds so good Cali! It sounds like you're really progressing. Do you feel different? As for the pain - I have that a lot actually. especially any of the points around the hands and wrist. I always assumed it's from typing. Pretty interesting that those points could be connected to other places in the body.

I had my appointment today too. I told him I was expecting af in a couple days and he looked at my tongue and said - "yep that looks like a period on the way kind of tongue". LOl! He asked me about my mood and said my energy seems different than usual. He picked up on my laissez faire attitude that I was mentioning in my last post I guess. Got lots of needles put in, including 2 in my neck like where the jugular is. weird eh?


----------



## CaliDreaming

Pink, your acu now has me wondering what a "you may be pregnant" tongue looks like. I didn't even know there were points in the neck. I wonder what that is for?? 

I don't feel drastically different than I did before, but I do feel a lot more calm and optimistic about TTC now. I remember my last few appointments with my acu I was feeling like my emotions were out of control, and now that is just a distant memory. 

That sucks that you feel pain a lot when the needles go in. I had never had one hurt as bad like that before.


----------



## PinkPeony

Actually it's the same for me too. The difference I notice most is my outlook and general mood. I feel much more myself these days - I've been through a lot. But yeah... still not spotting so that's pretty huge too. I have no clue what a pregnant tongue looks like - I didn't think they could tell lol! I checked my tongue after just to see what he could possibly mean and it did look pretty messed up. it was like splotchy and red just on one side with a bit of a white coat going on and my usual red tip, & red spots.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Spotting and a good mood are definitely good signs! I know people always say that relaxing is good for TTC, but after my experience with acu, I think sometimes we have nutritional deficiencies and hormonal imbalances that prevent us from being able to do that. I know this good mood didn't just come as a result of me "letting go", but all the help I've gotten with the supplements and acu.

I had yet another acu appointment today before I O and then I will just go once a week before I go to the poorhouse. She used the same needles as yesterday, except she put two more needles in my abdomen in addition to the ones in my belly button. These two were near my pantyline. She also put the needles in my thumb and they did not hurt this time. She said that it usually hurts when your channels get blocked up--so good to know that my energy is flowing freely.

I had a nice relaxing time on the table. I didn't fall asleep but I felt like I was floating on a little cloud. I was so sad when my time was up.

Tomorrow I have my appt with the FS! I am so nervous I almost want to cancel it.


----------



## vietmamsie

Hi! Wow it looks like both of you are making some great improvements, I'm so happy for you! I'm excited to get back to Acupuncture this week. I'm hoping it will continue ot work well for me even after a four week break. The best part was how my O was getting earlier and earlier and my cycles shorter. The last cycle I o'ed on CD19, So Early! 

An update: I have been reevaluating everything since the miscarriage. Between it all: the suspected miscarriage in June (I'm 99% at this point, lining up my charts from that cycle and this latest cycle, they are so similar. for CD1-6 I still had high temps on the following cycles, but previous cycles with no pregnancy I go right down to cover line when I get AF) the miscarriage in September and TTC for 9 months now, I'm exhausted. We have decided to take it a bit easier. I'm still temping, but if I miss a morning, it' not the end of the world, and on days when I don't feel like checking my CM, I don't have to. We aren't BDing everyday, and that's ok. Once we get on to this next cycle (I know this one will probably by annovary, so I'm not getting my hopes up) We'll step it but a bit, but right now, whats the point of stressing? 

I went to see a FS and I have PCOS for sure. He doesn't think it is very sever, because I am getting pregnant, and usually PCOS just makes it hard to get pregnant. He said if acu is helping shorten my cycles, then I should continue it. My uterus looks great. I had some blood work done and we'll see how everything looks this coming week. I also will find out what my blood type is. There is a chance this whole thing could be due to having RH- blood (my mom is RH-, but I'm not sure what i am) and not getting the shot to protect future pregnancies when I got pregnant years ago.

I am now prescribed baby aspirin every morning for the next few months to help blood flow to my womb. He said we won't get worried unless I have another miscarriage, and from there the plan is clomid, Sperm analysis, genetic testing, etc. My husband and I aren't sure if we want to do all that, fertility treatment is a slippery slope and we aren't sure if it's one we want to go down, but it is nice to have a plan and know we have a good doctor we can trust and talk to.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Vietmamsie, so glad you are doing well and taking it easy. It must be a relief to have some clear answers. I'm sure you will get your sticky bean soon. Fertility treatments do seem to be a slippery slope, but what's good is that you have a lot of time to decide whether you want to go that route. Acu has gotten you some big improvements so I don't blame you for being reluctant at going there right now.


----------



## Angel baby

Fertility treatments are a big massive tornado of hope and disappointment. It helps some but not others. Fertility treatments are a expensive gamble in my opinion. Been there and done that but they are more experienced with supporting a pregnancy then the regular gyn.

I came in to check on everyone. Hope you all get your BFP soon.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Hi Angel Baby!!! So glad you decided to check in on us!!!

I hear you on fertility treatments. After my appointment, I am 99% certain that I'm not going to do an IUI or IVF. I feel just like you, it's a gamble. I feel like it would be gambling with dd's future and I would never be able to live with myself if it didn't work, or if I ended up getting pregnant naturally without treatment. I'll do Clomid if they think it will help, but that's it as far as fertility treatment. I'll just keep with the acu and hope that something happens or just be happy raising dd as an only.


----------



## PinkPeony

Hi Vietmamsie!! Glad to hear you're feeling better and the relaxed attitude approach sounds like a great idea. Sounds like a bit of a fresh start for you in a way. Were you surprised to get a PCOS diagnosis? Do you have a lot of symptoms? 

Nice to see you Angelbaby! Hope all is going well for you!!

What happened at you FS appt Cali? Did they start testing you? I'm due back with mine on Thurs to review everything since this cycle was not a success. I think she's going to suggest IUI next. I may give it a shot bc we have motility problems so it might be worth trying although I don't think it's that promising still. It's $400 a pop here. :wacko: yeah I'm getting to that point now where I gotta start looking at these tough decisions. Sucks.

As for the acu - I have now gone from having an 11day LP which I've had for the past year or so... to suddenly this cycle 15 days! Had only a teeny bit of spotting starting yesterday. It's a bit brutal bc eventhough in my heart I knew I wasn't preg, when I got to day 14 and didn't have any spotting still I started to get my hopes up. I had to go into the clinic and take a beta that day bc I was doing a monitored cycle. Got the call a couple hours later that it was BFN. Wow what a brutal way to get a BFN right?... Anyway that's the downside of extending your LP I guess! what a difference though. :thumbup:


----------



## CaliDreaming

Hi Pink! I mostly just talked with the FS at the appointment. She told me a lot of stuff that I already knew, but it was still good to hear it from the specialist. She said that it was unlikely that I had tubal problems or that dh has sperm problems, but we are to have those tests in the next few weeks anyway just in case. I had blood drawn to test my thyroid, estrogen, FSH and AMH and we'll go over those results when I meet with her next month. We kind of went over IUI and IVF. She said that I may not need it, but from the little bit she told me I know it is going to be way expensive and all I could think about was all of the lessons and tuition I could get for dd with that money. So I'm pretty sure I won't be going the IUI/IVF route. 

It was a good appointment all in all and helped me get settled in ultimate want from the FS and my worst case scenarios. My main objective is just to find out what is going on and make sure that a pregnancy is still possible. Then I will put all my eggs in the acu basket. 

Also that is wonderful about your LP!! My LP is also a little over 15 days. It is a little bit of a pain in the 2ww because it is hard to keep from getting your hopes up, but it is good to know that when you do hit the good egg that you are very likely to have a sticky bean.


----------



## misslissa

Morning ladies,

Quick question I had some spotting on cd18 (now cd22) it was light red and was pretty much only once when I went to the loo. I've been having other symptoms during this tww but well you know what the tww is like.. Anyway I had acu on cd17 - do you think that's the reason I spotted? Thinking I may have got my hopes up for IB when it may be something in response to acu? AF due sun 21st.

Xx


----------



## Blythe

Was it near your ovulation....perhaps a little ovulation bleeding but if a good few days after ovulation certainly sounds like it could be implantation spotting:happydance: I usually have acu prior to ovulation and have not experienced mid cycle bleeding as a result. Fingers crossed x


----------



## misslissa

I don't really know when I ov as I don't chart or anything. All I've gone on this month was cm and sex drive which if I went by that was between cd7 and cd13. I'd be amazed if I ov as late as cd18 as my cycles are about 27 days so my lp would be really short. Although I know these things happen. God I hope it was IB.


----------



## CaliDreaming

misslissa, I've never had spotting after acu. Sometimes I've had a crampy, achy feeling afterward. I asked my acu about it and she said that some of the points stimulate blood flow to the reproductive organs and that could have caused that sensation. I'm not sure if that would cause spotting though.

Either way, the timing seems like it would be right for IB. I've got my fingers crossed for you that you get a bfp in a few days!


----------



## misslissa

Crossing my fingers it was a good thing and I'm pg. x


----------



## Briss

Ladies can anyone recommend a good fertility acupuncturist in London?


----------



## misslissa

I'm in deepest darkest Shropshire so can't help sorry x


----------



## vietmamsie

Angle Baby: I totally agree, a very expensive gamble. I'm sure we could swing a few treatments, but what if they don't work? We would be out so much with nothing to show for it. Plus, I don't think I could go through it emotionally.

Cali: Doesn't it feel good to talk to a western doctor was well? I feel so much better about everything right now, and I feel like it is all more possible.

Pink: It sounds like IUI would be your best option... $400 isn't that much, but I would worry it wouldn't work on the first time. I guess I have already spent over $1000 on TTC, so maybe i'm just jaded. My herbs alone cost me $200 a month.

I made my return to Acu yesterday and we went through the whole thing again, acu, moxi, massage, and cupping. This time we did cupping on both my back and my front. I have some pretty nasty bruises today, but they'll heal. My acu wants me back on the herbs, but I don't want to do it again. I guess I'm scared that I'll miscarry again, and maybe I never needed the herbs in the first place. I'm going to start going back to acu twice a week until AF, then back to once a week.


----------



## vietmamsie

Briss: Sorry, not in London. Hope you manage to find one!


----------



## Briss

Vietmamsie, do you mind me asking how bad your bruising is and what your Acu says about it? I am very new to this, had one session 6 months ago with acu, moxi, massage, scrubbing and cupping. it was so painful that I could hardly stand it and I also had very bad bruising (blackish colour) on my stomach so when my hubby saw me he got scared and took me to E&A :) they said I will live but the Acu was very rough on me. I did not go back to this Acu mainly because I did not think it was normal to have such pain and bruising but also I paid £400 for the treatments and herbs (and moxi box) and thought it was quite a rip off. although I spent about 3 hours doing these treatments. How do your Acu's prices compare to this?

Some ladies here recommended going to Zeta West's clinic (which is apparently very near to where I live) but again it's a question of money, one session is 110 pounds, I also found a clinic next to my office (great way to spend my lunch hour) and they charge 50 pounds which seems reasonable but they do not specialise in fertility.


----------



## CaliDreaming

vietmamsie said:


> Angle Baby: I totally agree, a very expensive gamble. I'm sure we could swing a few treatments, but what if they don't work? We would be out so much with nothing to show for it. Plus, I don't think I could go through it emotionally.
> 
> Cali: Doesn't it feel good to talk to a western doctor was well? I feel so much better about everything right now, and I feel like it is all more possible.
> 
> Pink: It sounds like IUI would be your best option... $400 isn't that much, but I would worry it wouldn't work on the first time. I guess I have already spent over $1000 on TTC, so maybe i'm just jaded. My herbs alone cost me $200 a month.
> 
> I made my return to Acu yesterday and we went through the whole thing again, acu, moxi, massage, and cupping. This time we did cupping on both my back and my front. I have some pretty nasty bruises today, but they'll heal. My acu wants me back on the herbs, but I don't want to do it again. I guess I'm scared that I'll miscarry again, and maybe I never needed the herbs in the first place. I'm going to start going back to acu twice a week until AF, then back to once a week.

Hi vietmamsie, glad to see you're doing well! Wow, that's a lot of money for the herbs. If you feel you don't need them, I would follow your gut and do without them. If they were helping I'm sure you would have noticed a difference.

Yes it is reassuring to be seeing a Western doctor at the same time and especially reassuring that the FS seems to be thinking the same thing as my acu. I looked at the tests she ordered and she included a TSH test and a anti thyroid antibody test--both of which are used to diagnose thyroid disorders. I have been looking at the symptoms of hyperthyroid and I have had almost all of them. My mother had thyroid issues too so I am almost positive that the tests are going to show that I am hyperthyroid. I'm glad that I went to the FS because I've read that thyroid issues can cause a woman to miscarry, have stillbirths, and all other sorts of complications. The Western doc can do all the monitoring that would be needed to make sure there are no issues.

I am sure that if I had the time, I could get my thyroid back right just with acu and nutrition, but I don't see the point in waiting and I have been trying for several months already with herbs and supplements. Western thyroid medications are very effective and I want the best of both worlds. I would probably be more comfortable using acu to control it after I had gotten it under control with medication. 

I've got an appointment today with Dr. Liu!


----------



## CaliDreaming

I had my weekly acu appointment today and muscle/nutrition testing. Uterus and ovaries are still very strong. Thyroid is still weak, Adrenals had been strong last week, but they were a little weak this week. I am not sure what would have caused that setback, but it would explain the changes in my tongue and other changes I had been noticing. The back of my tongue lost all of its coating, which is a sign of something going on with the kidneys/adrenals. Also, I've felt some mild palpitations/heart beating lately, like I just drunk some coffee. My guess is that something is changing with respect to my thyroid, and that it's also affecting my adrenals. It's interesting that although Dr. Liu doesn't check my tongue, her muscle nutrition testing syncs up with what I know about TCM tongue analysis.

The acupuncture itself was routine. I was not very relaxed this week, which may have something to do with my adrenals. I had very few needles this time and none of them hurt. I had the three on each shin with electrodes, one needle each on the top of the foot between big toe and second toe, one each on the edge of the ear, one in the left ring finger, two in the right thumb, one needle on my right hand in between my thumb and index finger, and finally, the needles I hate on my scalp.

I told Dr. Liu about my visit with the FS, and she said she would be interested in my blood tests for TSH and thyroid antibodies. She said that she treats a lot of women for thyroid problems, and that she has suffered from it herself. We talked a little about it and she asked me if I drank coffee. I said I used to but gave it up cold turkey to TTC. I asked her if I would have to give it up completely if I were hyperthyroid and she said maybe not if I could get it stable. That made me very happy because I miss my coffee SO much.

After she had gotten out the needles she massaged my arms and lower legs. The way she does the lower legs really hurts and I'm not sure what it is for. That was it and I see her next week!


----------



## PinkPeony

Briss - sorry hun, I can't recommend anyone in London. Your previous experience sounds pretty strange. I'm never there for more than an hour. My guy just does acu and no herbs. Also mine doesn't specialize in fertility but he has lots of experience treating it. I'd maybe call or meet with them just to guage whether you trust that they're good. £50 sounds about right to me for a treatment for London. 

Cali - I actually thought I was hyperthyroid too but my TSH came back with a great number. I was actually surprised. But she hasn't run any of the other thyroid tests, so who knows. 

V- thanks hun. You're right $400 is not so bad. I wonder how you'd do w/o the herbs. I don't take any and I'm defintely noticing big changes with acu alone. Anyway, I'm seeing the doc tomo so we'll see what she suggests for next steps.


----------



## vietmamsie

Briss: I agree with Pink's comment, that first treatment sounds a little strange. I get acu for an hour or so. I usually fall asleep, and they don't wake me up, so maybe it's longer than most people. The cupping doesn't take long, maybe 10 minutes on each side? It is very strange feeling and can be a bit painful (esp the cups on my love handles!) but I actually like it and after the first minute or so i think it feels quite nice. The bruises are dark, but not painful. Some times there will be one or two that are REALLY dark, like the one I have on my belly button right now, but they never hurt, more like just a discoloration. I'm usually in and out of my appointments in about 90 minutes. I pay only $20 cash each time. I live in Asia and have been to both the public and private eastern medicine hospitals and clinics. I can get it done for as little as $5 a time here, but I prefer my private clinic because I think it's cleaner and I hated having to buy my own needles and carry them around with me at the public hospitals. 

As for the herbs, yes they were really expensive. I could justify it knowing how cheap my acu appointments were compared with ones in the states or Europe. But why I don't want to take them isn't about the price, it's because that during the month and a half I took them regularly I was SO ILL. I got food poisoning, two colds, the flu, a sinus infection, a crazy cough plus had 4 day migraine. Yes, I got pregnant, but I am rarely sick and I can't help but connect the two together, not to mention the fact that I miscarried.

On another note, I have had a shift in temperature. Did I O or is it from the acu the other day? Who knows, but I'm worried because we actually BDed at the exact perfect time and I'm not sure I want to get pregnant this second. My MC was less than 4 weeks ago. I thought for sure I wouldn't O this cycle.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Vietmamsie, I definitely don't blame you for not wanting to take those herbs anymore. Did your acu have an explanation for how sick it made you? Anyway, good luck this month and hope you get your sticky bean! 

Pink, I would be so disappointed if my labs came back all normal. I think I would even ask them to run further tests because I know it can be tricky.


----------



## Briss

vietmamsie and pink, thank you very much! wow $20 a session sounds like a dream. vietmamsie I am sorry about your terrible experience with herbs if they are connected to your miscarries this is just awful. I think I will stay away from them during TWW. It does look like you might have ovulated


----------



## PinkPeony

Cali - Re:my labs. I thought I would be disappointed too, but I actually felt really relieved. I actually think if they ran them a few months ago it would have been a different story. Things are so much more normal with my cycle now I honestly believe that acupuncture as balanced me out. 

So was at the FS yesterday for our "review". Looks like we're going to go ahead and do an IUI... *this cycle*!! I was surprised bc I expected her to want to wait and see how the lifestyle changes go with my DH but honestly it sounds like she doesn't put much stock in the vitamins and such. She seemed to think that the way his numbers are we have a pretty good shot at it. I'm not getting excited at all about it bc I know the odds are still not that great but I'm realizing now we have an extremely low chance if we keep just trying on our own. 

I was at acu today and told him about it. He seemed to think it was the best course of action for us as well and he said I should come in the day before and the day of or after for treatments and that he'll really kick it up a notch to give some extra support. 

Had a really lovely treatment today with moxa. He said I look really healthy and my tongue looks much better. I feel pretty good these days physically, but I would say that my moods have been pretty down again over the past week and I've been fighting with DH a lot. My acu didn't pick up on any of that as far as I know but I do feel much more calm and clear-headed after treatment. Every week it's like a reset.


----------



## misslissa

Not sure if the acupuncture helped, how do you ever know but I got my bfp this morning! 

Will defo continue with it as I've heard it can be very good in the first 12 weeks.


----------



## PinkPeony

Yay!! Congratulatons Misslissa!!!!!


----------



## vietmamsie

Misslissa: Wahoooo! So excited for you! happy and healthy 9 months to you!

Pink: You must be getting excited! It's all happening o quickly for you! I really think it's the best course of action for your case as well, and hopefully since you are so balanced and centered these days the first time will be your sticky bean! Where are you in your cycle? How soon are you getting it done?


----------



## PinkPeony

Thanks V. I'm trying not to get too excited bc I'm so scared of disappointment, but it is cool how it's happening so soon. After having to wait months and months just for the original FS appointment everything's moving so fast now! I like it!

I'm CD7 today and I'm doing unmedicated so they're going to start monitoring me starting CD11 - I gotta go in super early each morning to do u/s & bloods until I surge. I'm glad she said I don't need medication.


----------



## CaliDreaming

PinkPeony said:


> Cali - Re:my labs. I thought I would be disappointed too, but I actually felt really relieved. I actually think if they ran them a few months ago it would have been a different story. Things are so much more normal with my cycle now I honestly believe that acupuncture as balanced me out.
> 
> So was at the FS yesterday for our "review". Looks like we're going to go ahead and do an IUI... *this cycle*!! I was surprised bc I expected her to want to wait and see how the lifestyle changes go with my DH but honestly it sounds like she doesn't put much stock in the vitamins and such. She seemed to think that the way his numbers are we have a pretty good shot at it. I'm not getting excited at all about it bc I know the odds are still not that great but I'm realizing now we have an extremely low chance if we keep just trying on our own.
> 
> I was at acu today and told him about it. He seemed to think it was the best course of action for us as well and he said I should come in the day before and the day of or after for treatments and that he'll really kick it up a notch to give some extra support.
> 
> Had a really lovely treatment today with moxa. He said I look really healthy and my tongue looks much better. I feel pretty good these days physically, but I would say that my moods have been pretty down again over the past week and I've been fighting with DH a lot. My acu didn't pick up on any of that as far as I know but I do feel much more calm and clear-headed after treatment. Every week it's like a reset.

Did you get the thyroid antibody test too? I'm so excited for you and your IUI! Your FS wasted no time with that!



misslissa said:


> Not sure if the acupuncture helped, how do you ever know but I got my bfp this morning!
> 
> Will defo continue with it as I've heard it can be very good in the first 12 weeks.

Congratulations misslissa!! :happydance: I guess that spotting was IB afterall. I think it's great you're going to continue acu. I would do the same thing.


----------



## PinkPeony

Haven't had the antibody test - that's the one I would be curious about. But I think the symptoms that I was noticing have diminished a lot. I worked with a woman years ago who had hyperthyroid and we were exactly the same. Having to eat all the time but not gaining weight and always feeling run down and anxious, then when my cycles started going wacky so I started to think maybe my thyroid is the culprit. If it starts to be a problem again I might insist on having it checked out. My only abnormal reading was the prolactin was a bit high. FS wasn't concerned and said it could have been stress but she's going to check it again when I go in next week. Incidentally high prolactin can mess with menstruation so maybe that has been my problem. :shrug:


----------



## CaliDreaming

If you're ever concerned about it again I'd push to get the antibody test. The way it was explained to me you can have TSH levels that are completely fine but if you have elevated antibodies then that means that your thyroid is under attack and in the process of failure, which is what causes the symptoms. It might take several years before the TSH levels start to fall which is why many endos believe treatment should start as soon as there are antibodies. 

It's interesting because we both had similar symptoms. My symptoms reduced after acu, but I still have the short light periods, fatigue from time to time, and my tongue is still a mess. I guess in time these will resolve but I'm hoping I'm hyper so I can get some medication that will resolve this faster.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Well today was an acu day for me, and boy was it a weird one! I told Dr. Liu that I had been feeling tired for the past three days and that in past weeks I'd have off days here and there. At first she said it could be something like the weather, but of course she did the muscle/nutrition testing and found that my thyroid still hadn't responded to the supplements. She asked how I was sleeping, and I told her I have no problem falling asleep or staying asleep but that it really doesn't feel like a deep sleep. It's like I'm unconscious, but my body is still going. Like last night, dh said I was talking in my sleep.

So then we went on to the needles and it was all the usual ones with one new one. This time I got a needle near the knuckle of my ring finger in both hands and I didn't get any needles in my ring finger or middle finger this time.
I stayed on the table for 30 minutes and then she came and got them out.

And this is when it got weird. She came in quickly and said somethng about putting needles in my ears and of course I said O.K. What she did next felt like she was piercing my upper ears and it really hurt, but I thought it was some extension of the acu. Then she puts a whole bunch of cotton balls in my ears and tells me to relax for a few minutes and then I can go.

I got up and went to the front desk. I asked her assistant what had happened, and she explained something about getting blood out of the ears because a lot of the points for the whole body are in the ears and it was necessary to help with the healing of the whole body. She took out the cotton balls and my ears were bleeding where Dr. Liu had stuck me in my ears.

She said Dr. Liu gave me two new supplements to help heal my body. One of them was an herbal remedy that will help me sleep better at night. I looked at the ingredients and noticed it had iodine in it, which I understand is a controversial supplement for people with hyperthyroid.

Honestly, I'm still a little freaked out. I'm wondering if I shouldn't just hold off on the nutrition part of the treatment and wait until I get the results back from the FS.

If anything, this appointment is a signal that something must be wrong with me and if it's not my thyroid then I need to keep on digging.


----------



## vietmamsie

Cali: Hmmm, I don't know much about supplements and hyperthyroid, but I do know about the blood letting she did on your year. Have no feel, it's very common! My husband gets it done in his back for his chronic back pain (which he doesn't have anymore since doing acu!) and I have seen a lot of other get it when I'm there. I have never seen it done in the ear though, ouch! Obviously she sees something going on, but if you feel uncomfortable with the supplements, don't take them. Wait to hear back from your FS before you do. Good luck!

AFM, Yeah, so I might be pregnant. I'm 4 days from testing and have a lot of symptoms I had last time around. I'm holding off on the long journey to acu until I find out whats what. I'm 99% sure I O'ed, so there really is no reason to go as I know either a BFP or AF is on the way in a matter of days.


----------



## PinkPeony

Wow V!! How do you feel about that? Are you ready?... I have heard you can be more fertile after Mc. Your chart is interesting - very symmetrical. When do you think you o'd?

Cali - i don't know about the bleeding... Sounds a bit odd... But I agree you should avoid iodine. The thyroid is such a complicated thing and it seems like it's easy to throw off. Best just to wait for your test results. I am in a camp of not really buying into the suppliments thing anyway, I think it's the acupunture that really gets your body to balance out.


----------



## vietmamsie

Pink: Interesting you can be more fertile after a MC. I was sort of feeling a lot of symptoms, but then today they all seem to have gone away. However, that's what happened last cycle, I had tons of symptoms, then none for a few days, then I got my BFP. We shall see. for now just really sore bbs.

I don't know how I feel. I guess it's good I'm not super excited or anything incase it's nothing and I just get AF.

Crazy chart, right? I have been getting made fun of on some other threads for my symmetrical chart! I think I Oed on CD24. I actually didn't temp that day, but if I put in a temp in FF, I get cross hairs on that day. Distinct rise on CD25, so it makes sense. Plus on that day I had some CRAZY CM.


----------



## Victory78

Briss said:


> Ladies can anyone recommend a good fertility acupuncturist in London?

Emma Cannon!


----------



## Briss

Victory78 said:


> Briss said:
> 
> 
> Ladies can anyone recommend a good fertility acupuncturist in London?
> 
> Emma Cannon!Click to expand...

Thank you! have you been there? what's your impression?

I actually read her book "the baby making bible" but to be honest I cant say that I was impressed with the book. it was a while ago may be I need to look at it again...


----------



## CaliDreaming

Vietmamsie, thanks so much for your reassurance. I had no idea what was going on there and hadn't had a chance to google it. I don't think a lot of acus do it here in the States. I hope you get a bfp and it's a sticky bean! I guess it is true that a woman can be much more fertile after a mc. The fact it happened so quickly is probably a good sign too. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Pink, I probably should hold off on the supplements. Only thing is that I've been feeling sooo tired these days I'm almost willing to try anything to get some relief.


----------



## PinkPeony

Just had my u/s and blood this morning - I'm surging already!! So early again! I guess I o on CD12 now? lol! :shrug: 
So tomorrow is the big IUI day. Wish me luck! I sure as hell need it!!!!!!


----------



## vietmamsie

Pink: Wahooo! you must be so excited. I have a really good feeling about it. You're so healthy since acu, all you need are those little swimmers placed near an egg and you'll be good to go! I'll be thinking for you all day!

AFM, FF gave me cross-hairs, i really think their wrong, but either way, we actually BD at the right time for both possible O dates. I tested this morning (I knew it would be negative) and it was BFN. I'll test again in Monday.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Pink--Good luck with your IUI!!! How exciting!

Vietmamsie--I still have my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## PinkPeony

Thanks so much you guys. Your good wishes are so appreciated. I just dropped off the sample and now I'm just waiting to go back in a couple hours. I'm really just feeling nervous about how DH's results come back - I really hope he does a bit better than at the SA. It hasn't been that long so I doubt there will be much improvement. Going by the first SA, he's really at the low end of where they'll do the IUI so I'm a little worried. I think the timing is good though. Gah! Stressful this stuff. 

Crossing my fingers for you too V!!


----------



## merristems

Good luck for today Pink :) xxx


----------



## PinkPeony

Ok loves. It is done. TBH It was kind of a weird experience. Not the procedure itself just the process of getting the sample there and ready. This place seems really disorganized and it was winding me up! I was already really anxious and then the sample was a half hour late being processed by the lab. The end result was not great. After wash we had 2.1 million but with 99% motility. No idea if the fact that 5 hours had elapsed btwn when it was produced was a factor. But anyhow, I'm pretty sure 2 million really good swimmers are a lot more than we usually have right up by the tubes while I ov. And the FS seemed to think it was great. :shrug:

Pretty much right after that I went to acupuncture. Phew was that a relief after all that. I told him all about everything and about how wound up I was and he gave me a treatment that would partially deal with my stress and the other part to open up and soften my uterus and tubes. I fell asleep which I never am able to do. He also told me to go for a walk in the woods after which I did. Lol! So I feel much more relaxed now. Here comes the tww. :wacko:


----------



## merristems

eeek thst sounds like really great odds! Cant wait to here what happens next! 
Im in tww wait too with you so fx this is the cycle :)


----------



## vietmamsie

Pink: This is so exciting! I have a really good feeling about it. I have my fingers crossed for you!

merri: Make that three of us! I'm either 6 or 11 dpo. This morning I had some cramps like AF was coming (my LP is usually 12 days or so) but nothing yet. Tested again this morning. BFN. Since I only have access to little cheapy strip tests I just have to wait a little longer than most. What I would do for a FRER!

skipped acu this week.... I am going to wait and see if I get AF or BFP before I go back. The journey is just so long, I wouldn't want to stress myself too much getting there.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Good luck Pink! I'm not too up on SA, but 99% motility sounds fantastic! This is going to be one exciting 2ww.

Vietmamsie, if you are 6 dpo, then those cramps seem like they would be very promising!


----------



## PinkPeony

Thanks so much guys. I hope you're right Merristems!

I'm not sure how the timing works with this IUI thing but my temp didn't go up this morning so I think I'm actually ov'ing this morning. It's weird, I had a lot of pains 2 days ago when I was surging, and yesterday not as much and now I'm feeling them again a little bit. We BD'd this morning anyway not that there's much point but you never know. Hopefully it's still OK. It's weird too bc they said I was ov-ing on my left side but this morning I'm feeling quite strong feelings on my right?.. Who the hell knows what goes on eh? You'd think with doctors involved it would be less of a mystery. 

Good luck to all you ladies! Glad to hear things are looking good for you V! Cramps are def a good sign. Where are you at in your cycle Cali?


----------



## CaliDreaming

Wow that is weird Pink! I wonder why you would be feeling pains on both the right and the left, unless you have a chance for twins this time, lol

I'm 14 dpo and AF should be here in a day or two. My temp went down yesterday morning and I've been feeling crampy ever since. It went back up this morning, but I'm pretty sure I'm out.


----------



## PinkPeony

Hope she stays away for you Cali!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :grr::witch:


----------



## Blythe

Girls.....I tried acu and herbs for about 3 months and no bfp.....in fact no changes whatsoever. I had little faith in my practitioner and having spent literally hundreds of pounds I gave it up! Well I'm in a desperate place again and went to see a local Chinese practitioner ad liked him...so question...its 42 quid per week for the herbs so I said I could do a Couple of weeks plus I don't really want to take them post ovulation plus maybe a couple if sessions of acu per ovulation. Is there any point unless I'm going to commit to another expensive programme again? Do you take the herbs post ovulation?


----------



## Briss

Blythe, I see you are also in London, can you tell me which acu you did not like and who is your chinese practitioner? I have been searching for a good acu practitioner but places like Zita West are awfully expensive. I went to a place in the city which was good for 50 pounds a session but they do not specialise in fertility and could not prescribe any herbs. I also went to a Chinese doctor (in Whiteleys) and spent 400 pounds on acu, scrubbing, cupping and herbs/teas. I do not want to go back to that Chinese doctor I think they ripped me off to be honest. 

I drink Chinese tea (taste quite disgusting) and take herbs only before O. There have been a lot of bad publicity around on Chinese herbs so I am trying to be careful. and I only take one at a time (the Chinese doctor prescribed about 5-6 a day) I think my acne got better but no BFP. I want to find a good (but not terribly expensive) acu practitioner in London. Can you recommend your Chinese doctor?


----------



## Blythe

Briss said:


> Blythe, I see you are also in London, can you tell me which acu you did not like and who is your chinese practitioner? I have been searching for a good acu practitioner but places like Zita West are awfully expensive. I went to a place in the city which was good for 50 pounds a session but they do not specialise in fertility and could not prescribe any herbs. I also went to a Chinese doctor (in Whiteleys) and spent 400 pounds on acu, scrubbing, cupping and herbs/teas. I do not want to go back to that Chinese doctor I think they ripped me off to be honest.
> 
> I drink Chinese tea (taste quite disgusting) and take herbs only before O. There have been a lot of bad publicity around on Chinese herbs so I am trying to be careful. and I only take one at a time (the Chinese doctor prescribed about 5-6 a day) I think my acne got better but no BFP. I want to find a good (but not terribly expensive) acu practitioner in London. Can you recommend your Chinese doctor?

Hi Briss

over the years i have dipped in and out of chinese medicine for one thing and another...but in the last couple of years have picked it up a couple of times to tic. The last, like you, i spent hundreds and i really liked the doc to begin with - his english was not great but he knew my issue and i felt some minor changes and felt positive about getting results - 3 cycles in i was feeling less positive and felt he was going through the motions - i was spending £50 per week on herbs alone! He was in a shop near embankment/trafalgar square near where I work so it was more for convenience rather than anything else. There is no way i am going to a zita west affiliated practitioner - with the greatest respect many of these girls are fresh out of college (having done a 3 year course in acupuncture only (i believe herbs and acu need to be done in conjunction to really get the benefits) and go on a few weekend 'zita' courses and charge the earth. I actually prefer to go to someone who has a good few years experience and a lot of the chinese guys have worked in hospitals and have seen it all - the problem is sorting out these ones from the ones who are winging it or have no passion for it....So i live near balham and i went in a place yesterday and they were all lovely and i spoke for a while about my concerns and i had a really good feeling about it and them. However, i got home and got my calculator out and have decided to leave it until the new year. Essentially, i have a regular cycle so the treatment would be tailored towards increasing my lining and improving my egg quality - i have decided upon another self prescribed treatment routine which will involve all meds in signature and MACA and self administered fertility massage [out of fertility plan - blakeway] in some hope of improving my chances. If my cycles were rubbish i would find a way of paying for the treatment but, for now, its on hold. COQ10 is so bleeding expensive that something has to give!! Having typed all of this i may find myself lying on a couch next weekend paying some numpty loads of my cash - such is my obsession at the moment ;)


----------



## Blythe

Briss said:


> Blythe, I see you are also in London, can you tell me which acu you did not like and who is your chinese practitioner? I have been searching for a good acu practitioner but places like Zita West are awfully expensive. I went to a place in the city which was good for 50 pounds a session but they do not specialise in fertility and could not prescribe any herbs. I also went to a Chinese doctor (in Whiteleys) and spent 400 pounds on acu, scrubbing, cupping and herbs/teas. I do not want to go back to that Chinese doctor I think they ripped me off to be honest.
> 
> I drink Chinese tea (taste quite disgusting) and take herbs only before O. There have been a lot of bad publicity around on Chinese herbs so I am trying to be careful. and I only take one at a time (the Chinese doctor prescribed about 5-6 a day) I think my acne got better but no BFP. I want to find a good (but not terribly expensive) acu practitioner in London. Can you recommend your Chinese doctor?

ps - the practitioner in balham is called herbs harmony (there are a few around and i usually steer clear of chains but this one is always busy) - the doc was young and his english not great but the ladies translated and were all lovely - one said he works from his heart. they seemed very positive about getting me pregnant and said my age was not an issue - they charge 25 for acu alone and said they could do a deal on packages and the herbs are 42 per week. after speaking with them for a while they said they would do acu sessions and then the other would be free which was really lovely of them but just cannot justify spending the cash at the moment...x


----------



## Briss

Thank you for the info! I understand your concerns, I am also not sure about spending money on acu and herbs while I know that the problem is with my hubby's sperm count (may be I should save for IVF instead). My cycles are regular but at 36 I obviously have age related issues like high FSH etc. COQ10 have been a great help so far so may be that would be enough. Although if I found a practitioner that I could totally trust I would not hesitate. I generally liked the Chinese doctor she seemed to have 20 years of experience in China but she did not speak any English and was a bit rough on me (I was literally in pain all 3 hours and was left with bruises). I did not believe these treatments and herbs can cost that much so was sure I was ripped off. 25 for acu does not sound too bad but 42 for herbs might be a bit expensive.

Have you tried moxa box at home? the Chinese doctor gave it to me last time with some sticks. I tried using it last week. It does seem to warm the relevant parts but the smell is just too much. 

I have tried everything in your signature apart from goji berries. What do they do? How do you take your wheatgrass? I tried it in powder form but could not manage the taste


----------



## Blythe

I can't even remember what the goji berries are for but I have them ground up with linseed. It's in a pack from holland & Barrett. Has your dh tried acu for his sperm count? I have never tried moxa although always been curious. I'm going to start warming uterus in evening with hot water bottle.

I have my maca and wheatgrass mixed with water and pinch my nose. It's horrid but I've had fowler tasting herbs so I will stick with it...


----------



## Briss

well done, maca tastes even worse than wheatgrass, I usually add it to my hubby's food (while he is not looking) cos it's supposed to be good for spermies.

Goji berries apparently can boost your sex drive and "prevent structural damage and cell death to testicular cells". Certainly something to consider for my hubby. 

My Dh does not believe in Chinese medicine or any medicine... it is so hard to even make him take his vitamins but our main problem is his beer. he finds it so hard to cut down on beer. Sometimes I feel that everything I do is just pointless until he quits his beer


----------



## vietmamsie

Briss and Blythe: Welcome to the tread! Happy to see some new people around here!

Pink: any news? are you symptom spotting like crazy or playing it cool after the IUI? I would love an update!

Cali: You were at the end of your TWW, right? Any news?

AFM, it was a false alarm, AF arrived two nights ago. I headed to acu yesterday and he did his normal fertility treatment, but also told me when he checked my pulse that I had some sort of irregular heart beat going on. He did a couple extra needle on the inside of my wrists (awkward place... they felt so strange!) and and some extra ones in my head so I "stop thinking so much." Had the norm: cupping on both front and back, then massage. I fell asleep on the table (as usual) and felt great after I left. He told me to take it easy the rest of the day since my heart is having trouble right now, so I did just that and watched TV all night! (something I rarely do!)

Today I feel great, but am still taking it easy. When I asked him about the heart thing, he said that it was the first time my heart was like that, so it's nothing to worry about. 

I also decide that I would finish taking the liquid herb blends my acu made for me a few months ago. I brought in a packet and he said they are still fine to drink. I should have enough to get me through until O this cycle, so we'll see if I manage to get pg again taking them, and if I do, if I am able to carry it.


----------



## PinkPeony

Sorry to hear AF got you V! Sounds like you're in a good place though. It's nice to have a doc tell you to take it easy! Lol! You have permission to just lay about and take a break. Enjoy it!

AFM I am playing it cool actually. I'm pretty sure the timing was bad so I'm not overly optimistic. I went to acu yesterday. Had a really nice chat with my guy. He doesn't feel like I'm pregnant either but his intuition says next cycle. He seems pretty confident about that! So that's exciting. I really hope he's right but of course it's maybe a bit silly to put too much stock in it. I'm going to be a wreck next month - prepare yourself ladies!


----------



## CaliDreaming

vietmamsie, so sorry about the witch showing up. That is so weird about the heartbeat. I hope everything is OK there!

Pink, sometimes those bfps come when you least expect it. I will have my fingers crossed for you. Must be encouraging that your acu thinks that you could get pregnant next month!

AFM, AF got me too as expected. My thyroid results should be in tomorrow. I swear I have been having a mini meltdown every day waiting on those results! I have been feeling worse and worse lately and really want to know if this is due to my thyroid. I am having trouble sleeping, my heart has been racing, and have been feeling tired quite a bit. I got decent flow this t 

The good news for me is that I have had a diagnostic ultrasound and the results of my FSH and estradiol tests are back and those were fantastic! My FSH was 5.41, which is excellent for a woman my age and are numbers that you usually see in twenty-somethings! Also my estradiol was a .51 which is smack dab in the middle of the range. I think that acu and the supplements I have been taking played a big part in that. 

My ultrasound showed no abnormalities other than a large cyst on my left ovary. That was the side I felt myself ovulate on. They said the cyst was normal, but since it was so large they want to monitor it. I am really not concerned about it because another GYN noticed I had cysts but they always resolve on their own and don't give me any trouble. 

I actually feel a little bad about being so harsh on my old acu. She actually emailed me again to check on me, and she seemed like she was generally interested in what was going on with me. I have come to accept that whatever is going on with me is not an easy fix, so I guess I took out my frustration out on her. I'm going to stick with Dr. Liu though for the time being but I've quit taking her recommended supplements because they are expensive and I am feeling worse, not better.


----------



## CaliDreaming

I went to see Dr. Liu today. We started out with a heart stress test and it turns out my heart is more stressed than ever. I wasn't surprised. These days I am still tired, I hear my heart pounding, and I don't get a good night's sleep. I told her that I had stopped taking the supplements and wanted to take a break from them for now. She said okay, because obviously my body is not responding well to them. She did the muscle testing and still is not able to get to the root cause of what is causing my thyroid troubles.

I did acu with the usual needles. I am not relaxed on the table anymore at all. I am anxious and want to get up these days. Afterward she took out the needles and did the bloodletting from my ears again. It wasn't as freaky this time because I was expecting it. So it was a pretty routine session, and I do seem to feel a little better afterward.

I've been going to Dr. Liu for six weeks now, and most of my symptoms--fatigue, heart palpitations, and restlessness, are getting worse. However, I was pleased that I had a heavier flow with AF though. Also, my tongue is changing and evening out. I guess positive things are happening and things aren't just staying the same. Right now I just want to protect the positive things I've gotten out of acu while getting more aggressive treatment for my thyroiod. I am due to get my thryoid test results tomorrow so hopefully that will confirm what Dr. Liu has been telling me and I can get in to see an endocrinologist.


----------



## Blythe

Briss said:


> well done, maca tastes even worse than wheatgrass, I usually add it to my hubby's food (while he is not looking) cos it's supposed to be good for spermies.
> 
> Goji berries apparently can boost your sex drive and "prevent structural damage and cell death to testicular cells". Certainly something to consider for my hubby.
> 
> My Dh does not believe in Chinese medicine or any medicine... it is so hard to even make him take his vitamins but our main problem is his beer. he finds it so hard to cut down on beer. Sometimes I feel that everything I do is just pointless until he quits his beer

Ahhhhh yes the booze! I do sympathise....fortunately my dh has cut back on beer, for vanity reasons rather than TTc reasons though! Having said that his wine intake in well up! I'm thinking of taking baby aspirin from ovulation this month...I like to mix it up a bit!!


----------



## merristems

Hi ladies just popped in to see how you're getting along here. 
Pink its a shame you dont feel anything this time, I really thought this was the one, but there is still time :) also interesting that your acu felt this wasn't the one how do they know I wonder? Chi I guess.
V sorry the witch got you this cycle, I hope youre feeling ok, i think the herbs are very usful in acu. Mine deffinately helped me feel stronger leading up to Ov. 
Cali hang in there girl! Soon your waiting will be over I just hope it solves your problems I think that whatever the results you have made some great progress.

:hi: Blithe&Briss Seems like we all have men who aren't that health concious, or not as much as we would like! I have been on at my dh to lay off the coffee for ages, he has about 4 cups a day, which isn't alot compared to some but I think its tooo much. I really dont think I'd have much luck getting vits into him as he has a hang up about them! Personally I take Food state optimum vits which work out well for me if not a bit pricey-that reminds me i need to order more! Good luck this cycle xx


----------



## Briss

It took a lot of convincing before my DH considered taking vitamins but still every time (which is every day) it is a struggle. I have to remember what he needs to take and when and approach him in the right moment. Why does it have to be so hard... some of the supplements he would never ever take voluntarily so to avoid any conflict I just mix it up in his food whenever I can :) a girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do, right?

I bought some Goji berries and made smoothy, taste delicious! unfortunately my DH was not tempted, will have to find another way to get them into his system.

I was thinking of going here https://www.thetrustedbeautyguide.co.uk/#/step-in/4534147379 for reflexology. 

I heard that beer is worse than wine as it messes up with testosterone. Coffee is also our problem, I managed to almost eliminate any caffeine from my diet but hubby still drinks lots of coffee.


----------



## merristems

Briss I love that you mix it into his food! That cracked me up! Maybe its a route i should try, he might think im trying to poison him though!! Don't know about reflexology so couldn't comment, but I will try anything once as they say!


----------



## PinkPeony

merristems said:


> Hi ladies just popped in to see how you're getting along here.
> Pink its a shame you dont feel anything this time, I really thought this was the one, but there is still time :) also interesting that your acu felt this wasn't the one how do they know I wonder? Chi I guess.

I know. Weird isn't it? I actually get the impression he's basing it partly on reading something in my physiology but that it's more of an intuition thing... almost like a psychic thing. It also could be total BS and it's just something that he knows will keep my spirits up.

----

So on another note I had a spot of blood this morning. I'm 7diui today... now don't get too jazzed up about implantation you guys. lol! Up until I started acu I would start spotting around this time all the time. I ran out of B12 the other day so maybe it has something to do with that??... Last couple months I haven't started spotting till 13-14 dpo sooooo maybe could be a good sign. :shrug: I guess I shouldn't count myself out yet. I'm partly just trying to avoid the massive disappointment that I go through every month.

Cali - I'm keen to hear how your thyroid turns out. Def sounds like hyperthyroid symptoms to me. Seems like more than simple anxiety symptoms. Hope you get some answers! :thumbup:


----------



## iwantineed

Trying4Angel1 said:


> after 14 months trying I got my BFP after 4 sessions (1month) of acupuncture! it really works! GL!

Really thats fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Pink, I hope AF is staying away!!!

AFM: I had a HSG this morning. My left tube was open, but the right was blocked. The radiologist thought it could be a spasm. It was a little uncomfortable when they were putting in the dye. I felt so much pressure that I couldn't breathe! I go back to the FS on Thursday and it is going to be a tough wait!


----------



## PinkPeony

CaliDreaming said:


> Pink, I hope AF is staying away!!!
> 
> AFM: I had a HSG this morning. My left tube was open, but the right was blocked. The radiologist thought it could be a spasm. It was a little uncomfortable when they were putting in the dye. I felt so much pressure that I couldn't breathe! I go back to the FS on Thursday and it is going to be a tough wait!

Nothing yet, but I have a few days before she should show. I had more spotting this morning. I'm a little disappointed that I'm spotting again randomly, the past couple months I only had a bit right before AF. I wish I knew why that happens!! 

I had a Sonohysterogram which I believe is basically the same as an HSG but they use a saline solution to shoot up there instead of dye. I found it very painful too. They also weren't sure at first if my right tube was blocked but they did an analysis afterward and it turned out to be fine. She said it just looks that way sometimes because the fluid will flow down the path of least resistance so sometimes it just looks like one is blocked but it's not. For me it took a second try before the left one sort of popped free and started flowing. Looking forward to hearing about your appointment Cali! Good luck!!


----------



## CaliDreaming

PinkPeony said:


> CaliDreaming said:
> 
> 
> Pink, I hope AF is staying away!!!
> 
> AFM: I had a HSG this morning. My left tube was open, but the right was blocked. The radiologist thought it could be a spasm. It was a little uncomfortable when they were putting in the dye. I felt so much pressure that I couldn't breathe! I go back to the FS on Thursday and it is going to be a tough wait!
> 
> Nothing yet, but I have a few days before she should show. I had more spotting this morning. I'm a little disappointed that I'm spotting again randomly, the past couple months I only had a bit right before AF. I wish I knew why that happens!!
> 
> I had a Sonohysterogram which I believe is basically the same as an HSG but they use a saline solution to shoot up there instead of dye. I found it very painful too. They also weren't sure at first if my right tube was blocked but they did an analysis afterward and it turned out to be fine. She said it just looks that way sometimes because the fluid will flow down the path of least resistance so sometimes it just looks like one is blocked but it's not. For me it took a second try before the left one sort of popped free and started flowing. Looking forward to hearing about your appointment Cali! Good luck!!Click to expand...

That spotting must be so frustrating! It is so tough not knowing what is going on. Hopefully your acu is wrong and you will have a sticky bean this month and not even have to wait until next month!

Thanks for the info on your sonohysterogram. That does calm my nerves quite a bit. I guess either way I know that my tubes are not the reason why I haven't gotten pregnant this past year. All of this "waiting and seeing" is about to drive me completely batty.


----------



## vietmamsie

Hi! Just popping in to see whats happening... Pink, I'm waiting to hear some good news from you! Spotting is a good sign, but as you said before, spotting used to be normal for you.

AFM, no acu this week a my mom is visiting. We took a trip this past weekend and leave again tomorrow for another little holiday. It's nice to get away and take my mind off ttc! I just realized that tomorrow is already CD10, so it's time to start getting busy BDing! I'm hoping that this cycle is shorter... I'm already having some O signs, watery CM, light cramps, etc. Hoping that means I'll O soon! We'll us this weekend to catch up on our BDing!


----------



## vietmamsie

Pink: I just saw the BFN in your signature. I'm so sorry. Are you going to try again this cycle? TTC can be so frustrating. :hugs:


----------



## PinkPeony

Aw thanks V. Very frustrating indeed. It turns out DH has to be away on business next cycle while I'll be o-ing so looks like this one will be a break. Had a bit of a breakdown while telling my acupuncturist about it and the BFN the other day. I feel so embarrassed. I'm frustrated but part of me feels a little relieved to have a break. Getting into doing IUI is pretty intense emotionally so maybe some down time in btwn isn't such a bad thing.


----------



## vietmamsie

PinkPeony said:


> Aw thanks V. Very frustrating indeed. It turns out DH has to be away on business next cycle while I'll be o-ing so looks like this one will be a break. Had a bit of a breakdown while telling my acupuncturist about it and the BFN the other day. I feel so embarrassed. I'm frustrated but part of me feels a little relieved to have a break. Getting into doing IUI is pretty intense emotionally so maybe some down time in btwn isn't such a bad thing.

Don't worry, I have had many a breakdown during this process, several with my acupuncturist as well as with my husband, mom and a few friends. I've been through a lot in my life, but TTC has to be one of the hardest, it just seems to keep going on forever and is constantly disappointing. I feel like I could write a novel about this journey and how hard it as been, and I'm still not pg! :hugs:


----------



## PinkPeony

I feel the exact same way V... I feel like a crazy person sometimes - what kind of a nut keeps repeating the same cycle over and over again to keep failing and being disappointed every time? It's such a horrible way to go through life. 
I'm glad I'm not the only one with meltdowns. I felt so bad - like this poor guy doesn't need this chick crying in his office. But I just could not get it together. 

Now that I've gotten over the fact that we're sitting this one out I'm just enjoying the feeling of relief. I'm just going to keep really busy this month. I'm putting my thermometre away and I'm just going to take care of myself and chill.


----------



## merristems

Oh pink sorry about bfn, me too if that helps any! I totally think we need to allow ourselves these breakdowns it's healthy to realease the stress and tension after the excitement and build up of the ttc and tww. I did a melt down last month this cycle not so bad because i wasnt feeling it this time. Im sad for you but i agree a month off is a good idea i keep threatening my uterus with a break!!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Pink, so sorry about the BFN. :hugs::hugs::hugs: TTC is hard and I would be questioning your humanity if you *didn't* breakdown. I know I have. I've been through a lot in my life but infertility has been the hardest thing I've ever had to deal with. Hang in there and keep trying!


----------



## PinkPeony

So I have a bit of an update... A twist of fate led to DH's work trip to be cancelled. So we're back on for the IUI this month and it's happening tomorrow! I went in this morning to see where I'm at and apparently I'm surging and I have a good follicle on the right side although my liningbis a bit on the thin side. I'm kinda worried that it's going to be a bit sluggish again this month bc I'm not having pains yet and I did an opk a little while ago and it was very faint still... but FS said she'd give me an hcg shot in the morning a couple hours before as added insurance. Seems a bit odd but I trust her I guess. I'm also going to run over to acu now and hope he can get it to happen. Crazy thing is that he basically told me I wasnt having good blood flow to my uterus when I saw him on Friday. Amazing that he was able to tell that! 

Anyways...
Cross all your fingers and toes for me ladies!!


----------



## vietmamsie

Pink: I have a good feeling, everything is alining perfectly. I hope this is it for you! As for the blood flow, my FS has had me on baby aspirin for the last month to help with blood flow.

AFM, this thread has become a bit quiet, partly because I haven't been to acu for a few weeks. I was on holiday then when I got back I just didn't want to make the trip out there. I spent the first 16 days of the cycle on the Chinese herbs again. I finished off the supply I had and didn't have any crazy side effects which is good. Apparently I O'ed a few days ago, so currently in the tww. I'm not really positive or negative about this cycle, so we'll see. I know if this isn't the cycle, then next one I will be better about acu and maybe get back on the herbs again. One good thing about this cycle has been how early I Oed, it looks like it was on CD18-19 so that means something I've been doing has been working.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Pink, what great news!!! I think the trigger shot may be what does it for you this cycle. I'm supposed to start with Clomid/w trigger next cycle, and from what I've read it's very effective! It is going to be an exciting 2ww for you. It's so neat how things work out.

Vietmamsie, good luck! So glad you're seeing results for the herbs. I've taken so much stuff, a lot of which I noticed zero changes from, so I know it's reassuring to see positive changes.

AFM: I've still been going to acu, but everything's been pretty routine. I'm gearing up for fertility drugs next cycle, so I haven't really been as focused on acu. I've decided to go back to my old acu because she is a lot more affordable. Dr. Liu was fantastic, but I have not been this broke in a long, long time, lol. Now that I have more information on my condition I feel more comfortable with going to my old acu. I won't feel as lost anymore about what is going on and I'll be able to save more $$$ for the fertility drugs.


----------



## PinkPeony

Hi ladies. Did the IUI today. I feel so much better about this one. It all went much smoother and I wasn't nearly as stressed. Really hoping my temp goes up tomorrow morning. I thought I could feel the egg pop this morning but in general I'm not having too many O signs. DH's count was much better but his motility was quite low but after washing we ended up with a much better sample than last time. This time after wash we have 17.5 mill with 63% motility. So cross fingers and toes for me girls!!

Cali - i think it's cool that you're going back to your old acu. It certainly does get expensive when you have to go every week! I'm only paying $40/session for mine but my wallet still feels it after shelling it out every week. Plus I remember early on you did notice positive changes in your cycle while you were with her. I have a feeling the clomid might just do the trick for you too. 

V - glad to hear you're feeling so well!!


----------



## merristems

fx Pink those numbers sound good so hope this is it for you two xx


----------



## vietmamsie

Pink: Numbers sound much better than last time! I really hope this is it for you guys! I think you have a good chance! Welcome to the ttw! 

AFM, I'm 6dpo... so ready to get the show on the road and start testing!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Vietmamsie, hope you get some good news in the next couple of days!

Pink, so glad the IUI went well! It sounds like you have a very good shot this time. I will definitely be rooting for you--especially since I kind of think of you as my fertility twin since our acus diagnosed us with many of the same conditions and our tongues were looking so similar.. I think the trigger shot plus the big improvement in your hubby's numbers could be what pushes you over this time. I think sometimes when you are in the unexplained infertility category, all you need is a little boost to set things in motion!

Anyway, much baby dust to you!!! Hope you get a very special Xmas present in a few days. 

Also, are you going to test out the trigger?? I am really looking forward to getting the trigger and being able to get a positive HPT after POAS, even though I know it won't be real.


----------



## PinkPeony

Thanks for the support ladies. No one in my real life knows we're doing these IUI's bc I just know even my close friends/family won't understand about even though we're doing fertility treatments it's all still so uncertain and emotional, so it means a lot that I can talk to you guys about this stuff. 

Cali - I am tempted to take a test just to see that second line. I've never ever seen one before so it would be kinda cool even if it's not real. I'm just running low on tests, out of IC's unfortunately.... Maybe I'll pick one up at the dollar store just on a lark. My FS was going to set up a blood test for me but I asked her if I could just wait it out and she said that's totally fine. I can't handle all the build up of going all the way there in the morning and then waiting for the phone call with the results. I feel like you're my fertility twin too! So many similarities!!

Hey Merristems!! Same cycle day!!


----------



## merristems

:haha:I know pink thats 3months in a row now we are cycle twins and you and cali are fertility twins!! And i think I ovulated yesterday so we could even be bump buddies too!!:thumbup:
fx for this cycle XxX


----------



## PinkPeony

merristems said:


> :haha:I know pink thats 3months in a row now we are cycle twins and you and cali are fertility twins!! And i think I ovulated yesterday so we could even be bump buddies too!!:thumbup:
> fx for this cycle XxX

3 in a row! That's amazing!! It would be even more amazing to be bump buddies. FX!!!! :flower:


----------



## vietmamsie

Hey girls! This thread has been awfully quiet. How is everyone? Pink, 7dpiui... any symptoms? Are you waiting for AF to test or going for a blood test in a few days? 

AFM, still in tww limbo. Had a real squinter of a line this morning at 11dpo, going to test tomorrow to see whats what. FX this is it!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Congrats Vietmamsie!!! I hope that line gets darker tomorrow. How exciting!!

Pink, hope you are getting some really good symtpoms post IUI!

AFM: I am hoping that I can start Clomid next cycle. AF should be here today or tomorrow, and then I go in for an ultrasound on CD3. The biggest thing is that I need for the large cyst on my left ovary to have shrunk and for there to be no new ones in order to start. I am not too concerned about the big one shrinking as I am about new ones forming.

I start back with my old acu on Friday, and my pocketbook is breathing a sign of relief!


----------



## PinkPeony

Eeeeeee!!!! Vietmamsie!!!! That's amazing!!! And just before the holidays! 

Cali - hopefully AF DOESN'T show at all!! If she does tho.... FX Clomid does the trick!

AFM - I'm not sure about symptoms... I had the hcg shot so that's still in my system. Definitely felt that the first few days piui. And now I have a horrible cold so it's hard to tell if I'm being effected by those things. Yesterday I did feel pretty weird though.... I literally almost fainted while out getting lunch. And a bit of tummy upset. My boobs are usually really sore the entire tww but I haven't had any soreness till just yesterday. Not sure what to make of that. I've been keeping really busy, working lots and taking an art course in the evenings so I'm not letting myself be consumed by it. We've had a bit of snow here already and my acu said he feels like I'll become preg as "the first snows are falling". So yeah... desparately trying to keep a level head about things but it's so hard.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Pink, I know it must be hard to keep from getting excited because you definitely have a lot going for you this round, esp with what your acu said. I'll continue to send baby dust your way!! When are you going to test?


----------



## PinkPeony

I'm just going to hold off until after AF is missed. So after the 3rd I guess. I even told my doc to hold off on scheduling a beta for the 3rd which would be the normal procedure bc I can't handle all the build up of going all the way in there and having to wait for the phone call. She was fine with it but said to call if it doesn't show. I know... I'm a bit of a nut. I feel like I'm more emotionally fragile than other people lol!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Pink, I definitely don't blame you for waiting until after AF is due to test and that was smart of you to hold off on scheduling the beta. I think I will probably do the same thing when my turn comes because I really really really don't want to deal with a BFN phone call either. I probably won't be able to stop myself from testing though.

Also, it is hilarious to me that they felt the need to tell you that you need to come in for a test if AF is late. I'm pretty sure any woman would be breaking down their doors after a late AF, lol.


----------



## PinkPeony

I know right?? I was like - yeah obviously!! Testing at home is way better than hearing it over the phone. It's definitely the worst way to get a BFN, IMO.


----------



## vietmamsie

PINK!!! those are good signs! I can't wait to see what happens. How funny that they need to remind you to come in if AF is late... like you aren't counting the minutes until she is supposed to arrive! Good that you are keeping busy, best to not drive yourself nuts by spending way too much time online and whatnot.

Cali - Hope they get you on clomid and it works for me. I know just how you feel going back to your old acu... since I stopped going to acu I have had a lot of extra pocket money... Even though acu is cheap out here, between the transport there and back, the cost of acu and the herbs, it was a bit much.

I have been battling this cold for a few days too, sort of just a funny head cold thing. I had something similar two cycles ago when I found out I was pg. I tested this morning with 3 tests, 2 bfn with cheapies and 1 faint bfp with a special dip strip that claimed to give earlier results. I think tomorrow I will bust out the big guns and use one of my two FRER tests my mom brought me from the states. Don't know what to think..


----------



## CaliDreaming

Vietmamsie, hope those lines get darker for you tomorrow! You're still very early on so it's not surprising the lines are still light.


----------



## PinkPeony

How's everyone doing? 

V, have those tests gotten darker and darker? Everything is going well?

Merri... What's happening with you? I have a funny feeling about you this month. ;) 

AFM... Just cruising along trying not to get too obsesso. If AF doesn't get me I'll be testing Tuesday. :thumbup:


----------



## vietmamsie

Hi Pink! AF got me right on time. I got three faint but obvious positive tests, then AF on 14dpo. I wonder if the tests were faulty, or if I had a chemical this past cycle. Either way it has been a rough couple of days. However, I took advantage of AF and had several glasses of wine last night and a sashimi feast for dinner. Back to being good and on my best behavior on Monday...

Can't wait to find out if your preggo... have been to acu this week?


----------



## merristems

Oh sorry V thats so dissapointing to hear and frustrating for you to have had some faint positives. Good on you for the vino though ;)

Pink im ok just hanging on really-ovulated later in the end cd16 so i shouldnt get af until later in the week. Not testing as i have run out (for now!). I see youre feeling sick-wink wink nudge nudge :)


----------



## merristems

Just checked your chart pink temps are high!


----------



## PinkPeony

I'm so sorry V!! :hugs: :hugs: hugs: I can't imagine how gutting that would be. :( Seems strange that 4 tests would be faulty, you probably had a chemical. :hugs: :hugs:

It looks like AF has pretty much got me. Had a bit of a flow this morning that stopped for now but I'm pretty sure she's right around the corner. At this point I'm finding it hard to imagine there being any other outcome... ever. Feeling a bit down but I'm handling it better than usual so far. Looks like I'll be joining you V for that glass of wine. 

Merri - I have had a bad cold and I think that's why my temps were high at the beginning of last week. I'm on the mend now. I went to acu on Thursday. He said he keeps thinking of me when it snows lol but he's unsure about whether this is the month for me.


----------



## merristems

:hugs: to you Pink Sorry that you think youre out this cycle :( Im still keeping my fingers crossed for you cycle buddy :) I love that he is still thinking of you when it snows, have you had alot of snow yet? I love snow!!


----------



## PinkPeony

aw thanks so much sweetie. Not much snow so far.... just a couple dustings over the past week or so, nothing that's stuck to the ground yet. Today it's raining! :dohh:


----------



## vietmamsie

Pink... don't give up hope yet. Your chart looks good and your temps are still high. 

xoxo


----------



## vietmamsie

Pink... don't give up hope yet. Your chart looks good and your temps are still high. 

xoxo


----------



## CaliDreaming

Pink :hugs::hugs::hugs: I know it's hard not to lose hope but it's much too early to give up. Looks from your chart that AF has stayed away, so you still have a chance this cycle. 

But even if AF does show up, you're still very early in your TTC efforts. TTC is grueling but we have to keep on going or else we will never even get a shot at a BFP. Keep your head up!

Vietmamsie, :hugs::hugs::hugs: It does sound like you had a chemical. Glad you got a chance to indulge in the vino to ease the pain. What did your acu say about your early losses??


----------



## merristems

Awww pink I really thought i would see a bfp here today for you :( So sorry how are you?? xxx :hug:


----------



## PinkPeony

Thank you Merri! I'm doing ok... Feeling down as usual when af shows but I'm not falling apart. Guess I knew it was coming bc of my bbt chart and just didnt feel anything happening for the past few days. Was already into the wine last night. It's been a rough day in general - had to go to work with major af cramps, just found out my dad is in the ER. Probably nothing serious but ya know - one of those days eh. Just got home and I'm planning on wrapping myself up in a blanket and zoning out in front of the tv.

Had a peak at your chart miss merri! Looking very promising! Fx for you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Pink :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: When it rains it pours. I hope your dad is okay.


----------



## vietmamsie

Pink - :hugs: Sorry girl, drink some wine, watch some TV, order some take out. :hugs:

Plans yet for the next cycle?

AFM, I feel like I'm throwing in the towel over here. I'm not going to go to acu this cycle as I'm too busy to make it out there and I finished all the herbs last cycle. I'm still temping and taking my aspirin, but other than that I'm doing a natural cycle. I guess I'm just really starting to feel like this isn't going to happen for us. I don't really want to reflect on my late twenties as being ttc crazed and putting my life on hold for something that may or may not happen in the end. The more we talk about it the less practical it seems to have a child right now... We've been ttc for over 10 months now, and we've pretty much talked the whole idea to death... it doesn't make having a child seem fun and exciting having to wait this long and go through so much (mc, chemical, etc.). I don't know where I'm going with this. I know I really want to have a child, I always have. Motherhood is the job I was meant to have, but it just doesn't seem like it's going to work out for us. I don't know how I feel about any of this any more, you know?


----------



## PinkPeony

Dad's OK. And I ended up going out for dinner with DH instead. It was probably a good thing to get out. Still working through the emotions of this one. Wish this stuff could get easier. Going to do another IUI this month. After that.... I don't know what. I guess that's a conversation with the FS. 

V - I don't blame you for taking a step back at this point. I know you'll be a mom someday and you have lot's of time on your side. This TTC stuff is so consuming it can just take over your whole life. Maybe it's a good time to tune back into all the other aspects of your life that you can be excited about. I hope you'll still check in with us though! :flower:


----------



## CaliDreaming

Vietmamsie, I'm sure a little break would do wonders for your spirits. You have so much going for you and I know that you are going to be a mother someday. The good thing is that you know you are able to get pregnant so it's just a matter of finding out how to keep you pregnant. Definitely don't give up on your dream!


Pink, so glad your dad is okay! TTC is so grueling but the end result will definitely be worth it. Has your FS talked to you about Clomidor other fertility drugs? Usually that's the next step for treatment of unexplained infertility even for women who ovulate on their own.


----------



## merristems

V taking a ttc break is sometimes a good thing for your spirit to let go of your loss properly. You must never loose hope you can take a break and remain hopeful but sometimes we need to let go before we can move on. Does make sense? 

Well I need to tell my last friends here that I got my BFP whilst we were on a ttc break! I didnt believe it really so took another test this am and again using a frer this afternoon, all positive if a little faint still-but there is time. So there it is, like I said i let go and I stopped thinking about getting pregnant, convinced myself i was going to wait until the time felt right but i never stopped hoping that if the time was right it would happen! I know that your BFP aren't far behind lets all keep faith for 2013


----------



## PinkPeony

O M G !!!! Can I just say it??? I totally called it Merristems! I had a feeling in my gut about this month for you!! Congratulationsssss!!!!! Yay! :happydance:


----------



## CaliDreaming

Merri, I congratulated you in your journal, but just wanted to do it here too. :happydance: You are the second person in the last couple of months that got a bfp when they stopped really trying!


----------



## vietmamsie

Wahoo! SO excited for you! Hope that my husband and I have the same kind of luck!

Keep up updated on how it goes!


----------



## Briss

ladies have you ever had a needle left in you after an acu session? i discovered one in my top no idea how long it was in me but it could not get in the top by its own cos I took it off for session and hang it on the door so it probably got there from me somehow. am so worried a peace might have been left in me somewhere


----------



## vietmamsie

Briss: Never had that happen, but I don't think they are put in very deep, so I don't think you have anything to be worried about. Although, it might be wise to return to your acupuncturist to have them take a look and make sure you're all right. Better safe than sorry!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Briss, I've never had that happen either. Both of the acus I've been to are usually very careful about going over the area to make sure they got all the needles out.

I agree with vietmamsie. You're probably fine, but I'd go back there or call just to be sure. Maybe you can get a free session out of it!


----------



## Briss

Thanks ladies, I went back to my acu practitioner, she apologised but overall acted like it's no big deal. most importantly the needle was intact so i am relieved.


----------



## merristems

I know Pink you did totally call it this month!! Crazy huh?!! How you feeling now are you going to try again this cycle?? xx

Contemplating popping into acu for a session now I am preggers, what do you think?


----------



## vietmamsie

Merri - I think acu can be great for you while pg. It can help with morning sickness, headache, aches and pains in general, plus once at the end if you are over due or just ready to get things started, acu can help you go into labor. I think it would be totally worth it to keep your acu in the loop and stop by for a session periodically.


----------



## Briss

Ladies, do you know if needles can go in your belly (right below the belly button) while pregnant? My acu practitioner does this always after O and I am thinking whether she can be needling potentially a newly formed fetus. I might be talking nonsense but it just feels that way


----------



## CaliDreaming

Briss, I know there are certain points where they need to be very careful about stimulating because it can potentially stimulate a miscarriage. Some acus just take the safe approach and don't put any needles at all in the abdomen for a woman who might be pregnant, while others just don't stimulate those points as aggressively.


----------



## Briss

I should probably discuss it with her next time. I have a feeling that she does not really believe I can be pregnant so she does the same points as before O


----------



## PinkPeony

merristems said:


> I know Pink you did totally call it this month!! Crazy huh?!! How you feeling now are you going to try again this cycle?? xx
> 
> Contemplating popping into acu for a session now I am preggers, what do you think?

Yup back on the ol' horse again this month. Going in tomorrow for monitoring. I have a feeling I'll be IUI'ing this Sunday. 
I would def go in for acu once preg. I see a lot of ladies in various stages of preggerness in my acu's office. 

I went to acu a couple days ago. Broke the news that my IUI didn't work again. He was very sympathetic which I really appreciated. He gave me a super charged treatment - so many needles I felt like I couldn't move, including 4 in my abdomen which he's never done before, plus moxa. I felt like I was stoned after lol! Hopefully it works. Also mentioned to him about my lining being thin last time. He wasn't surprised from the look of my tongue and he could tell I haven't been eating as well lately so he said to basically stuff myself with protein and fats as much as I can for the next few days.... Can do! :thumbup:


----------



## CaliDreaming

Pink, good luck with your IUI on Sunday! Your last acu session sounded pretty intense! I wish my acu would put me on a diet of protein and fat!


----------



## merristems

My acu said last time that up to ovulation I should be eating liver and loads of steak, or offal! Mostly for their iron content i think- i went for the steak but couldnt face liver or offal!! 
good luck for sunday pink I hope that the crazy needle session speeds you on your way to bfp :)
Briss how you getting on your chart looks good? ;)


----------



## Briss

Just as I started getting my hopes up, my temp started its inevitable descend, this morning woke up with lots of cramps, I can just feel AF is on her way, might not even get to test on Sunday.


----------



## CaliDreaming

So sorry Briss. :hugs:


----------



## merristems

Ah crap Briss sorry to hear that but it could be just a dip before it goes on up :)


----------



## Briss

I am trying to stay positive at least until AF is here officially and even not going to drink alcohol at tonight's corporate Christmas party. But I am getting morally prepared for the next cycle. I've been reading Chinese horoscope for next year and apparently my sign (dragon) has very good chances to welcome a new birth! https://www.fengshuimall.com/feng-shui-forecast-2013#fengshuidragon I have done some math and to give birth by the end of the year of the snake (by 30 Jan 2014) I need to get pregnant by end of April, so I have 4-5 attempts and can still be a first time mother at 37, not a bad age. positive thinking and inner peace&#8230;


----------



## PinkPeony

Briss - :hugs: Sorry to see AF got you. Your chart was like my last one - the temp just kept falling for days and I was like - I get it! Just come already AF! At least I knew to expect it. Still sucks tho. 

Merri - That's funny that your acu told you to load up on that stuff too! I couldn't bring myself to eat offal either no matter what! Yech!


AFM - IUI went ahead as planned. DH's numbers were quite low again and we ended up with 3.3 mill/92% motility after the wash. 
I started to ask my FS about the next steps. I tend to ask very detailed questions bc I just like to know everything. Anyway she sort of gently snapped at me - like stop thinking so negatively, you don't want to have to go down the next path so don't get too hung up about it yet. OK.... so I know she's really right, but I just can't seem to get in a positive head space anymore. :nope:


Oh yeah! and I had to give myself the Ovidrel shot this time because of how our timing worked out! I was a little freaked......... but it was totally fine. So yeah there's one more thing I've done that I would have never believed you if you told me that a year ago.


----------



## vietmamsie

Pink: I know how you feel about all the negative thoughts. It's hard to get very excited when this road has been so tough for us. But look on the bright side... it looks like we can be tww buddies! I'm pretty sure I Oed on the 17th.

My "Break" has been a bit freeing. I have really tried not to obsess over ttc this month. I only give myself a few minutes in the morning to look over and add to my chart, then a quick check on BnB to a few threads that I really like. I'm not sure how things will progress now that I'm pretty sure I'm in the tww, but I'm going to try my best not to SS until at least 10dpo. I figure in most pregnancies nothing even happens before then, so try not to analyze things that are most likely in my head.

We got away for a long weekend which was AWESOME. I got some much needed fresh air, beach and sun. I feel revived.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Bris, so sorry about AF. Your horoscope sounds very encouraging. Stay positive!

Pink, Good luck this cycle!! I was so scared about injecting myself too. I stared at the needle for about 15 minutes before I got up the nerve. I was so surprised when I didn't feel the needle go in at all! 

I'm glad you FS wants you to think positively--although I don't think asking questions about the next steps is being negative. It's just being realistic so we can know what we might need to expect.

Like all of us, I can really relate to the negative feelings. It's unavoidable when you try and try and try and nothing good happens. I just take things day by day and try not to be consumed by negativity. 

Vietmamsie, it sounds like you're really enjoying your break! Maybe you will be one of those many women who get a bfp when they weren't actually trying.


----------



## merristems

hi ladies :) 
Although its hard to be positive all the time it is possible to still think 'maybe....' that how i looked a things on our'break' and that worked out well! I'm quite excited about the year of the water snake too Briss it does sound promising. 
I hope the trigger works for you pink, like cali said hopefully you wont feel a thing. xxx


----------



## Briss

Pink, well done on giving yourself the Ovidrel shot! I actually find that when you do not put too much hope and concentrate on the next steps instead you have more chances of succeeding, although in TWW you can do visualisation of implantation to help the process and planning for the next cycle would help to relief the stress of waiting. My last month chart was just ridiculous, it's like the universe is laughing at me how much lower it can get 

Vietmamsie, good luck with TWW, I heard of people conceiving while on holidays so here is hoping

afm, stuffing my DH with supplements ready for some BD next week and hoping his numbers have gone up so we can have a chance. I told him the best Christmas present for me would be if he gets himself to acu/herbs for a few months but he did not look enthused


----------



## CaliDreaming

Thanks for the encouragement Merri! Yeah, I guess we all need to keep some hope alive.


----------



## vietmamsie

Oh Pink, I just checked in here to see how your doing and saw your signature. I'm so sorry. Maybe taking a step back and a break for a month will do you well.


Spoiler
It sure did for us. While I was still temping to know where i was in my cycle, I didn't obsess about ttc, freak out about missing BD, or symptom spot this cycle. It was really freeing and made my life so much less stressful. I tested for the first time at 10dpo and got a faint but clear second line. It's turned into a nice bfp. I'm nervous and excited! I'm planning on going to the doctor once I cross the 5 week mark (that's when I miscarried in the past) and hope to get an early scan!

Hope everyone had a happy New Years!


----------



## merristems

V congratulations I just saw your spoiler Very exciting that your break did the trick :) Well done XXX

Pink Sorry to see your sig. I know how dissappointing that must have been I hope your break helps you to relax and decide what to do now X :hugs:


----------



## CaliDreaming

Congrats Vietmamsie!!! What wonderful news for the New Year.

Pink, hope you are hanging in there until your next appointment. There are so many other things you can try so don't lose hope.

2012 was bad enough and then it ends with Kim K being pregnant. 2013 can't possibly be any worse!!


----------



## vietmamsie

CaliDreaming said:


> Congrats Vietmamsie!!! What wonderful news for the New Year.
> 
> Pink, hope you are hanging in there until your next appointment. There are so many other things you can try so don't lose hope.
> 
> 2012 was bad enough and then it ends with Kim K being pregnant. 2013 can't possibly be any worse!!

Oh MY GOD! That's too funny! I'm not up on my celeb gossip... just reading about it now! for some reason I get really bitter when celebs announce their pregnancy... this year we have Kim K, plus Jessica simpson again, and the princess of wales... who next!


----------



## CaliDreaming

LOLOLOLOL. The only good thing that may come out of this is that she may fade into oblivion like Snooki after the baby is born.


----------



## PinkPeony

vietmamsie said:


> Oh Pink, I just checked in here to see how your doing and saw your signature. I'm so sorry. Maybe taking a step back and a break for a month will do you well.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> It sure did for us. While I was still temping to know where i was in my cycle, I didn't obsess about ttc, freak out about missing BD, or symptom spot this cycle. It was really freeing and made my life so much less stressful. I tested for the first time at 10dpo and got a faint but clear second line. It's turned into a nice bfp. I'm nervous and excited! I'm planning on going to the doctor once I cross the 5 week mark (that's when I miscarried in the past) and hope to get an early scan!
> 
> Hope everyone had a happy New Years!


First of all --- :happydance: Congratulations V!! Praying for you that it's the stickiest bean!! :flower: Continue to take it all really easy and look after yourself. 

AFM - been a rough couple weeks. Feeling quite low these days and I just can't imagine doing another IUI this month. So I'm going to do what you did V and just relax about things. I'm have lot's of spotting again during TWW and my AF this month was only 2 days and really light. I just don't feel healthy anymore and I just want to take some time to build myself back up again. That's all I'm going to focus on this month. Basically where I felt like I was making some progress the past few months, I feel completely backwards now. 
Sorry for being a bummer guys. Your messages of support mean a lot. :hugs:


----------



## vietmamsie

Pink: I know how you feel, TTC is rough, I feel like this whole journey has ripped me apart. And even with this latest pregnancy, I'm trying so hard not to get excited or connect to it since I know it' a 50% chance I'll lose this one too.

I will say for what ever its worth that this cycle is the first one since we started TTC that I didn't go to acu or take any herbs. My only meds have been prenatals and baby aspirin. However, acu really helped me to change my cycles. The last two cycles I Oed on CD18 and 19... unheard of for me! Last cycle was a perfect 31 days - coming from where I was this time last year (60+ day cycles) it has been a pretty amazing transformation.

Another thing that changed this cycle was I started to work out again. I had put it off for a while, worried that weight loss (I have about 5-10 pounds I should lose) would effect ovulation. Well, since we were on a "break" i started going to the gym, eating a lower calorie intake and lost 5 pounds. I was actually laughing to a friend just a few weeks ago how I had a feeling this would be the cycle, because for the first time in several months I'm starting to feel really good about myself and looking good as well!

sorry for the rant... I have a doctors appointment on Friday and will know more then. I'll only be 4+4 but hopefully they can take some blood, get a hcg numbers and have a look inside to see how things are doing.


----------



## PinkPeony

How are you getting on V? How bout you Merri?? 
Cali - been reading your journal and gotta say it's awesome news about your follies. I have a great feeling about you - this cycle or next. Not to sound like my acupuncturist lol!

Me, I'm bouncing back. I went to acu today and was able to talk free and easy about what was going on with me the past few weeks. If I had tried that a week ago I would have bawled my eyes out. Obviously his prediction about this past cycle being the one was a big bust. Plus we had our first snow come down in a giant pile on boxing day. He admitted when he saw that he knew it didn't seem right. Anyway he wasn't bothered at all! I wanted to shake my fist at him but he's sort of adorable so I can't. Then he has the gall to say he has a really good feeling about THIS cycle. I just laughed at him. I'm going to get back into going tho. I've been doing yoga almost everyday lately too and I think that's a huge part of my rebound.


----------



## vietmamsie

Pink: Glad your feeling better. Your acu sounds annoying, I think I''m glad I haven't seen mine in so long as Dr. Kim was pretty vague and annoying as well!

AFM, things are going. I had my doctors appointment last friday. She gave me an ultrasound and we couldn't see anything. From what I understand, that's pretty normal. My doctor got real huffy and questioned if I was actually pregnant. We did bloods and me results were on the low side but normal. I'm pretty sure I know my dates (can you be wrong hen you chart and temp?) so maybe this little bean was late implanting or just a slow grower. Doctor wasn't concerned, but wants to do a follow up this friday and do another ultra sound. I'm trying not to get too excited, but this is the furthest along I've gotten and there hasn't been any bleeding or bad cramping so i'm getting hopeful.

I'll be sure to let you know how my next appointment goes!


----------



## Briss

vietmamsie, congratulations!! H&H 9 months! 

Pink, do you do yoga during AF? I have been trying to get myself to do yoga but just cant seem to be able to motivate myself. getting AF usually gives me enough motivation so thinking of starting yoga again but not sure if doing it during my period is a good idea

AF got me today, much earlier than expected. Does not look like acu and herbs are helping with extending my cycle, my O day seems to come earlier and earlier


----------



## merristems

Hi ladies :) 
Pink Im pleased to hear your more upbeat today I was worrying about you last week I just think taking some you time is all you need to build yourself back up, take some nice walks, yoga is spot on im going to hopefully join a pregnancy yoga group when i reach 12 wks. I think pma is what its all about your acu may annoy you but he is hopeful so you should be too :)
V Im glad you had your appointment, and yes it probably was too early to see anything last week fx for this friday, how many weeks are you now?
Briss, Yoga is safe when on af but i know what you mean about not fancying it! My worst was head stands!

afm Im good! Had my first early scan on sat measuring spot on and saw and heard little hb :) it was quite emoitional! Got away with no ms until today I feel pretty crappy and was sick at work but hey ho, i look at it this way, my hormones are working!!


----------



## PinkPeony

LOL! Yeah don't get me wrong - I really like my acu. He's a very sweet person but I wish he would stop with the predictions!! I don't think he realizes the magnitude of emotions involved in this. I think it's all just an effort to keep me positive. He goes - "I have a really good feeling about this cycle!" and I was like "you DO????.... HAHAHAHA!!" My FS is the same way. When I asked about the next cycle coming up she was like - "But maybe we won't need to worry about that!!" I don't know... maybe they have some perspective that I don't but honestly I find it all a little patronizing... and like they're not seeing how serious my situation is. Am I horrible?? LOL!

V: I'm keeping you in my thoughts hun and I feel pretty positive you'll get through this rough bit at the start and everything will be fine. Continue to keep calm and don't let the anxiety creep in.

Merri: thank you for thinking of me. :hugs: So glad to hear things are going well for you. 

Briss: I do yoga while AF is visiting. They say not to do inversions but I do anyway. My AF is never very heavy so I just don't feel like it should be a problem. Sorry AF got you. :( boo! Acupuncture moved my O day up by quite a bit too but my LP got longer. I used to Ov around day 17, now it's more like 12 or 13 every month.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Thanks Pink! LOL at you trying not to be like your acu. I like people who are positive and optimistic, but not if they have no reason to be so positive and optimistic or if they just say it to everyone. How are you supposed to trust him if he's always wrong???

Glad to see you are in better spirits! I bet the yoga is wonderful for that. I really need to get back to some sort of exercise too because I always feel more positive after a good workout.

vietmamsie, yeah that's normal not to see anything when you're in the early weeks. My OB/GYN would not even do a scan on me until I was 9 weeks along. I can't believe he questioned if you were pregnant. That's so rude! 

I read the blog of an RE who felt that temping is not always a good way of pinpointing when you O, but can only be used to confirm that it happened. In his experience, a rise in temp can occur up to three days before O or three days after--that's if you take your temps under ideal conditions, at the same time, no colds, etc. If your doctor is not concerned then I think you have every reason to be hopeful! 

Merri, it sucks to feel sick, but it must feel good to have a sign that your pregnancy is progressing as it should!


----------



## PinkPeony

Hey ladies... Been a while since we've chatted together. Thought I'd give an update. CD1 today... Took a break from the IUI thing this cycle but still gave it the ol' college try but with DH's counts it's pretty much impossible to conceive without assistance so I didn't expect much. Still gets me down of course. There's no avoiding it. 
*Vent warning* Anyway you'll remember how my stupid acu said he had a good feeling about that cycle and I was like ok that's annoying but I'll let it slide. Well I went in again the next week and he goes - are you excited?? .... Ummm. Huh? I was like - NO! And he was like all surprised. I explained that I have gone through the same thing every month for 2 years I can't help but feel completely negative towards the whole thing. .... Ok so I've been sitting on that exchange for the past 2 weeks now and I can't help but feel like that's the last straw. I used enjoy talking to him bc he seemed to understand and sympathize but now I realize he's totally out to lunch and it just makes me feel shitty. I wish he'd just stick to acupuncture and keep the predictions and dumb comments to himself. So I think that's it for acupuncture. I might go to someone else if I notice my cycles go bonkers again but everyone else in my area is a lot more expensive. Next month I'm going on clomid to get more targets for DH's swimmers so maybe I'll just let medicine do it's thing.

Sorry for the long post... It's funny though that those of us who were big on acu from the start have ended up dropping it for one reason or another. Usually has something to do with the acupuncturist. Lol


----------



## Briss

Hi Pink, I am losing faith in my acu doc. she seems great but after 3 months I just do not see much progress. My acne was much better before I started acu and though she puts quite a few needles in my face and gives me special herbs my acne just keeps getting worse really. I cant blame it on acu I had it before but I was hoping it will balance things which should improve acne. 

Also my ovaries became super sensitive most of the time. she always needles zigongs (points representing ovaries) which is really painful and I kind of always feel them now while before I would only know of their presence during O. is it a good sign or a bad sign? I have no idea.

maybe it's a language thing but she does not really explain what is wrong with me, I mean what kind of imbalance or deficiency I have. that would really help me understand.

I told her that my cycle became very short 24 days but she did not see it as a problem. I do cos that's not normal for me. 

I still have 2-3 more weeks of acu and herbs but not sure if I want to continue.


----------



## Blythe

PinkPeony said:


> Hey ladies... Been a while since we've chatted together. Thought I'd give an update. CD1 today... Took a break from the IUI thing this cycle but still gave it the ol' college try but with DH's counts it's pretty much impossible to conceive without assistance so I didn't expect much. Still gets me down of course. There's no avoiding it.
> *Vent warning* Anyway you'll remember how my stupid acu said he had a good feeling about that cycle and I was like ok that's annoying but I'll let it slide. Well I went in again the next week and he goes - are you excited?? .... Ummm. Huh? I was like - NO! And he was like all surprised. I explained that I have gone through the same thing every month for 2 years I can't help but feel completely negative towards the whole thing. .... Ok so I've been sitting on that exchange for the past 2 weeks now and I can't help but feel like that's the last straw. I used enjoy talking to him bc he seemed to understand and sympathize but now I realize he's totally out to lunch and it just makes me feel shitty. I wish he'd just stick to acupuncture and keep the predictions and dumb comments to himself. So I think that's it for acupuncture. I might go to someone else if I notice my cycles go bonkers again but everyone else in my area is a lot more expensive. Next month I'm going on clomid to get more targets for DH's swimmers so maybe I'll just let medicine do it's thing.
> 
> Sorry for the long post... It's funny though that those of us who were big on acu from the start have ended up dropping it for one reason or another. Usually has something to do with the acupuncturist. Lol

This makes me cross....im sorry about your acu guy. I think hes pretty unprofessional to be honest. In his mind he probably thinks hes filling you with positive energy etc etc....

The longer i deal with an inability to get pregnant the more convinced i am that no woman can understand it unless shes dealt with it and no man could possibly appreciate it....dont get me wrong men go through an awful time when they struggle to become a parent but i just think its a different kind of pain. My point is that this man has no place getting your hopes up like that. No medical professional should make comments of the kind he has made to you.:growlmad:

I am currently having another crack at acu and herbs and m determined to stick with this guy I'm seeing at the mo but i totally understand where you are at. I have been there before and in my case felt totally ripped off!!

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## PinkPeony

Thanks you guys. 
Briss - my cycles used to be short like that but the acu seemed to help that. Now they're more like 25-28 days. It's one of the benefits that I can definitely see... I think I know what you mean about feeling your ovaries more too actually. I didn't make a connection to the acupuncture I just thought I was more aware of everything. Maybe give it more time and see if anything else changes... it was about 3 months before I saw a big difference.

Blythe - I think you're definitely right that he's just trying to get me to be more positive but it's just not where I'm at! ... am I EXCITED? Excited for a BFN?... to get AF once again? Um no. I think it's unprofessional too - I know better than to let him get my hopes up... at this point I'm just not wanting to go in and say AGAIN that - no you were wrong bud I'm still not effing preg. At first I kind of felt like I should cut him some slack. LIke I know I'm pretty touchy and I shouldn't expect anyone to really get it, but he treats lot's of women with fertility problems so I'd think he'd know how to deal with us and at this point whenever I"m getting myself into a situation that I know is going to make me feel worse I try to avoid it. I think the acupuncture has really helped me so that's a shame. I'd be really happy if he just acted totally neutral about things and just asked about my cycle and my tongue, stuck some needles in and left it at that.


----------



## Blythe

Pink.....do you think you can talk to your acu guy and explain that his comments, although well intended, do not help. You have invested a lot of your time and money with this guy and you should be able to give him some feedback. All professionals should be able to take feedback and work with their (paying) clients to work towards a treatment that is right for them...this includes the ever important bedside manners which are just as important as treatment itself. It might spur him on to go that extra mile for you.....

The reason i get vexed is because i get to a point and feel like they are going through the motions....virtually same points, same herbal prescription etc....my last guy never checked pulse, tongue after initial diagnosis. Im sticking with current one for time being as he has seen me really upset by this and he knows my previous experience with Chinese medicine was not a good one so i like to think he keeps that in the back of his mind when he is treating me!


----------



## Briss

Pink, I agree with blythe, I am sure he has good intentions but if this is annoying you so much he should know about it. The main thing is that you like him as a doc and whatever he is doing working for you &#8211; that's really important. would be a shame to lose a good doc just because he does not know when to shut up. I would just ask him politely to withhold his opinions unless he is absolutely sure that you are actually pregnant (by checking your pulse). You just want to know the facts if something is improving it's great but you prefer not to know whether he has a good/bad feeling about any particular cycle.

my experience is totally different, my previous doc was so negative about me, she was constantly on about how tired and worn out I am and cold as well and there is no way such body can sustain a pregnancy :( it was quite upsetting to hear actually even though I did not think my health was this bad


----------



## CaliDreaming

Pink, Good luck on the Clomid! I think that could be just the boost you need. I'm so glad you called your acu on his wrong predictions. And yeah, it is interesting how many of us who were gung ho on acu have now moved on. I do think that acu can help a lot of women, but it is not some miracle cure all for everyone. I believe that if it is going to help then it will happen within three months. If it takes longer, then it's a good idea to seek out help of an RE at the same time as the acu. I think for me, I was afraid to go to an RE, so I used acu as a way to put that off.

In my case, I stuck with acu for 6 months before seeking out help from a RE. After two failed Clomid cycles, I'm now I've been told I will need surgery! It would have been a waste of money for me to continue with acu alone with the problems it looks like I have. Plus, the failed predictions and diagnoses really made me feel depressed. I really wish I had not waited so long to go to a doctor. 


Briss, that is so frustrating when you feel you can't communicate with your acu. I dropped my acu over that issue as well. That really sucks that you are not only not seeing improvements, but things are getting worse. Have you thought about seeing another acu?? I'm not sure whether feeling your ovaries is a good sign or not. It could be anything and that is what is so frustrating about TTC. 


Blythe, I'm so glad you were able to find a good acu. I wish more of them understood the emotional side of TTC. My acu was good at placing the needles and the technical side of acu but she really knew nothing about infertility or even some of the basics behind TTC, and that was really frustrating. I felt like she was just spinning her wheels there for a while too and had no clue what was going on. I was going to continue to go, but the emotional part just got too hard on me.


----------



## Briss

I had two other acu doc&#1099; before going to my current one who was recommended to me by a friend. I do not really know where I go from here, I can try some other clinic but a bit scared going to a random doc with no recommendation and being ripped off (happened to me before). I might even take a break for a few months and see if my cycle returns to normal on its own. My DH is due to repeat his test in Feb so I have a feeling we might be starting IUI/IVF in March depending on whether there is any improvement


----------



## PinkPeony

Thanks Cali!! I'm a little scared of the side effects but it's definitely worth a shot. Are you having a lap?

Briss & Blythe, I have been thinking the same thing that it would likely do some good to have a chat with him about it. I'm sure he'd be really recpetive. I'm going to sit with it for another week or so and see if I feel like going back. I think he probably realized he had said something wrong when he got my reaction - he seemed a bit flummoxed after but I doubt he understands exactly why I reacted that way. 
Anyway... It's one of those things that's been on my mind the past couple weeks and it feels good to chat with you ladies about it. :hugs:


----------



## CaliDreaming

Pink, I assume that I'll be having a lap. The nurse told me about it but didn't give me many details. I'm thinking they suspect endometriosis.


----------



## Jaynie82

Hi ladies. I have been following all your stories for a while as I started acu in September. It was recommended by a friend who has gone through several treatments of IVF. Initially i was scared it would hurt and scared what she would tell me and i was going each week. After a few sessions i started to enjoy the feeling of the needles and the sensations and I actually looked forward to it. The only thing i can compare it too was getting 'my fix'. I know this sounds strange but it felt like a pressure release!
Quite quickly i found that i was sleeping better at night. My acu is linked to Zita West and she lent me the cd so i could add onto my phone (this i didn't feel useful and only used it a few times in total).
I also noticed my periods getting slightly heavier as they had always been really light. A good thing i think. My acu does not use herbs but instead encouraged me to drink lemon and hot water in the morning to clear my system and sip water through the day. Again i felt better in myself just by doing this.
So...... 10 months after starting our journey and 4 months after acu each week and i got my bfp. I have a session after work tonight so excited to tell her but i am nervous and praying that everything goes as planned and the little bean sticks. It is such early days.
My view is that acu has helped me get there but i know that it is different for everyone. I am shocked though at some of the situations that all of you have been subjected too. Its completely unprofessional for comments to be made for hopes to be raised unnecessarily. Its an incredibly stressful time and i feel its also hugely irresponsible for herbs to be suggested. These things are not cheap!

I am hoping to continue with the acu once a month but i will be continuing to continue this thread.
Love and baby dust to all xx


----------



## CaliDreaming

Congratulations Jaynie!! Here's to a happy and healthy nine months!


----------



## Briss

Jaynie, congratulations and H&H 9 month!! Can I ask you what points your doc was needling? I am particularly interested to know if you had different points needled before and after ovulation and also whether you had any needles on your tummy (points representing uterus and ovaries)?

I have heard that Zita West's clinic is supposed to be good but they are just too expensive at 110 pounds per session https://www.zitawest.com/fertility/fees/


----------



## Jaynie82

Briss, tried to do this last night but i was on my phone and it was playing up!

So my acu charges £40 a session which my DH thinks is expensive but i'm in the other boat and think its totally worth it. The way i see it is i'm not going out on big nights now. Last night i was so relaxed and fell asleep as soon as she put the needles in.
So in a typical session i would have a needle: -
- in the front of my foot
- under my ankle bone in the inside of my foot
- half way up my calf in the inside
- above each ovary
- below my belly button
- one in my breast bone
- at my wrist
This didn't seem to change very much depending on were i was in my cycle. She also did 2 sessions lying on my front but i didn't like it that much.

Last night it was alot less needles and she was treating nausea. I only had the ankle and wrist points and 2 in my chest. Last night was the best sleep since i found out and i actually woke up with some energy although the quesiness is still there. 

I hope this helps. If you have any more questions please ask me xxxx


----------



## vietmamsie

Congrats Jaynie!

I had my 8 week ultrasound yesterday and the baby never grew past 6 weeks 5 days. No heart beat and they said the fetus never grew properly. Having it out on Saturday. Crushed is an understatement. It's my birthday today and all my gifts were pregnancy or baby related (mostly books)... the collection of baby things continues to grow in the back of my closet.


----------



## PinkPeony

V... My heart just dropped to my stomach. I'm so so sorry. I wish I could actually hug you right now. I have no words... but if you ever want to chat or get anything off your chest I am here.


----------



## Blythe

Vietmamsie.....I'm so so sorry for your loss. Thinking of you x


----------



## Briss

Vietmamsie, I'm so very sorry for your loss. The timing could not be worse&#8230; you know what they say, it's always darkest just before the dawn, although this seems like the lowest darkest point on your difficult journey but once you mourned your loss and got through this, there will be something wonderful waiting for you 

Jaynie, thank so much for your response. this is very helpful! I am kind of relieved to hear that you also get ovary points needled, these are my main concern cos they are very painful and particularly my right ovary becomes very sensitive for days after the appointment. I find it very difficult to relax during acu cos my ovary points are usually hurting but I relax when I get cupping afterwards and a bit of massage. I see that you continue with acu after you got your BFP, do I get it right that you do not get any needles in your tummy anymore cos you are pregnant? 

afm, still thinking whether I should stop acu for a while, I have 2 more weeks. My AF is due any moment now and depending on when it comes and the length of my cycle I guess I will make a decision. If I get another short cycle I am likely to stop going to my current doc and will try to find another practitioner


----------



## CaliDreaming

Viet I am so sorry for your loss. :hugs::hugs::hugs: I can't imagine what you're going through right now. I hope that you are able to find what is causing this and that you get your forever baby soon. :hugs:


----------



## vietmamsie

Thanks girls, this is probably the lowest point I've ever hit. I just feel like this is never going to happen for us. And I just want it so bad. It's killing me. They said I will have to wait a few months before we try again. I'm thinking of taking some time off work and doing something... going on a yoga retreat or making that trip to India I've been wanting to do. This is just too much for me to bare right now and I need to get away. We go to Thailand on Sunday, but I'm not sure two weeks is enough for me. I just don't think I can do the whole ttc thing for very much longer. it's been the hardest year of my life.


----------



## CaliDreaming

:hugs::hugs: I think it will definitely be good for you to take some time off for a while. I can think of nothing more traumatic than having to go through a miscarriage. Grieving is hard work, so take as much time as you think you need. Although it doesn't feel like it right now, slowly you'll be able to deal with the pain and go on with your life. 

You don't have to think right now about when you want to start trying again. You will know in your heart when it is time. 

Take care. :hugs:


----------



## PinkPeony

V - I think the yoga retreat idea is really great. That's something I fantasize about doing all the time and I bet there's some fabulous places in your part of the world. Either way make sure you go easy on yourself. :hugs:


----------



## vietmamsie

Yeah, my hubs and I actually talked about taking 6 months off next year if this whole baby thing doesn't work out by then. Last night I mentioned that idea and we both got pretty excited. It would be a good opportunity for us just to relax and move to a new place, not worry about work, do yoga, do art, write etc. I'm thinking northern India. It's really cheap there so we could do it easily, but we'll see. 

Yesterday I spent the whole day in the hospital, and today I am still in pain/bleeding a lot. I have a flight to Bangkok tonight, so hoping that goes smoothly. I'm just rest the first two days, been there before so no need to rush out and do everything.


----------



## merristems

Oh v im so so sorry i really hope that taking time out to heal helps you, also you need to protect yourself right now and this may help do just that. I completely understand that this year has been the hardest in your life its bond to have been but there will be better times ahead. Have they ofered testing of any type to see if there is a reason for mc? I wish you all the healing energy you need Lots of love stay positive xxxx


----------



## vietmamsie

Pink! I was just checking on here to see how you are doing. I remembered that you would be starting your IVF journey. Looks like it was a success!!!! So happy for you! Stick bean stick!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## merristems

Yeah pink congrats! Very happy for you xx

My little girl arrived 22nd august shes so cute! Hope youre all well xxx


----------



## PinkPeony

Aw thank you guys! So good to hear from you! 
Congrats Merristems! She's beautiful!!
Vietmamsie - Looks like things are going great with your pregnancy!


----------



## vietmamsie

Merri: She looks so sweet! Congrats!

Pink: Thank you! This is the furthest I have ever gotten, and we have had good news the whole way so far. Hoping with all our might that this is it of us and we can finally move past all these miscarriages and have our take home baby. Hoping the best for you as well! You deserve it more than anything.


----------



## PinkPeony

You do too V! After everything you've been through, I'm so happy everything is progressing perfectly. Hopefully you can just relax and enjoy the rest.


----------



## vietmamsie

Cali! Just got on here to check everyones ticker and saw your BFP!!! So exciting! It looks like we might all finally be finished with TTC! I am so excited for you! Grow little bean, Grow!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Thanks Vietmamsie!! Looks like all of us finally made it! :cloud9: Glad to see that your little bean is thriving. It's really fitting that we all turned out to be bump buddies!


----------



## PinkPeony

:dance: :happydance: :yipee:


----------



## Sweet Cherie

_Well, after an early mc at the beginning of the year and my advanced age together with PCOS - I'd decided not to try again as it's heart-breaking. However, I had my first electro-acupuncture app last week and I'm feeling more positive. Don't know if I'll get pregnant, but it's made me want to give it one last shot. Good luck and tonnes of babydust to all of you out there. Thank you for sharing your success stories - it gives one hope. 
_ :dust:


----------



## vietmamsie

Thank you Sweet Cherie! This has been a really hard, long road for all of us. While I haven't done acupuncture since December last year, it really helped me control my PCOS, get my cycles regular and help me produce stronger eggs. It really helped both physically and mentally. Acu along with yoga, meditation , and working with crystals helped me relax through this whole process. I wish you the best of luck on your journey. Don't give up just yet! Your rainbow might just be a cycle away!


----------



## Sweet Cherie

_ Thanks so much vietmamsie, ttc with pcos is hell isn't it? Did you use rose quartz, by the way?I can't rely on my periods so getting that back on track would be a great start! Well, I've got my second acu app coming up so we'll see...  
PS Wishing you a h&h 9 months!
_


----------



## vietmamsie

Sweet Cherie said:


> _ Thanks so much vietmamsie, ttc with pcos is hell isn't it? Did you use rose quartz, by the way?I can't rely on my periods so getting that back on track would be a great start! Well, I've got my second acu app coming up so we'll see...
> PS Wishing you a h&h 9 months!
> _

Moonstone has been my favorite throughout the whole process. Also, I used amber, rose quartz, chrysoprase, fluorite, and aventurine. Now in pregnancy I have a whole new group that work well and make me feel my best!

Good Luck!


----------



## pragya

Sweet Cherie said:


> _ Thanks so much vietmamsie, ttc with pcos is hell isn't it? Did you use rose quartz, by the way?I can't rely on my periods so getting that back on track would be a great start! Well, I've got my second acu app coming up so we'll see...
> PS Wishing you a h&h 9 months!
> _

Dear sweet Cherie , 
I am also considering acupuncture now. My first iui failed. 
How you doing?
Would love to hear your experience .


----------



## Sweet Cherie

pragya said:


> Sweet Cherie said:
> 
> 
> _ Thanks so much vietmamsie, ttc with pcos is hell isn't it? Did you use rose quartz, by the way?I can't rely on my periods so getting that back on track would be a great start! Well, I've got my second acu app coming up so we'll see...
> PS Wishing you a h&h 9 months!
> _
> 
> Dear sweet Cherie ,
> I am also considering acupuncture now. My first iui failed.
> How you doing?
> Would love to hear your experience .Click to expand...

_Hello Pragya. I hope you read this message. I'm so sorry for the delay in replying but I've had a lot on and haven't been on here. Since I last posted I've had 6 acupuncture treatments. I feel great but it hasn't regulated my periods yet. The acupuncturist says it takes 3 or 4 months to tune your body up before you try to conceive - expensive!! Do let me know of your own experiences and good luck! _


----------



## vietmamsie

Cali and Pink - How are you guys? Can't believe we have all made it this far... getting close! We are all past v-day!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Hi vietmamsie!!! Yeah it's so exciting. I still can't believe it's real sometimes. You're really close. Do you know what you're having yet??


----------



## PinkPeony

Hey V!!!!!! I can't believe it either! Yesterday I realized I'm in third tri now and I'm just mindblown. Everything's going great so far. How are you doing these days?


----------



## merristems

I'm so excited for you three :) v you're close!! Pink you must be huge in a good way Cali happiness doesn't come close I'm so overjoyed for you and your little man xxc


----------



## PinkPeony

People keep telling me I look like I swallowed a basketball. It'll be a beach ball pretty soon lol

How are you and your adorable little girl Merri?


----------



## merristems

Ho ho that's mean! I'm ok still getting no sleep wakes two hourly out of habit I think now. Its been hard work but I'm used to it now. We have an ENT appointment April 2nd because they finally agree there a problem with her breathing. Its thought one nostril never opened up when she was in womb. Always trust your female intuition Ladies its been slow and hard being listened to.

Keep us posted on the little bundles of joy xxx


----------



## CaliDreaming

merristems said:


> Ho ho that's mean! I'm ok still getting no sleep wakes two hourly out of habit I think now. Its been hard work but I'm used to it now. We have an ENT appointment April 2nd because they finally agree there a problem with her breathing. Its thought one nostril never opened up when she was in womb. Always trust your female intuition Ladies its been slow and hard being listened to.
> 
> Keep us posted on the little bundles of joy xxx

Oh wow, guess it goes to show that a mother's intuition is never wrong! I'm glad they are finally addressing it. Good job on standing your ground.


----------



## merristems

Yes its been a bit of a battle they kept sending us away saying she had a cold!!


----------



## vietmamsie

Merri - Wow, hope everything turns out alright and they can fix the problem! I have had to fight here and there during this pregnancy to get people to listen... we really need to stand up for what we feel! We are usually right! :)

Pink - Twins! How did I miss that! You must be thrilled... and massive! I actually have been getting a lot of comments throughout this pregnancy that I look like I'm having twins, it has gotten me a little scared a few times! 

Cali - It has been really good and pretty smooth so far! In the end we decided to wait on finding out the gender... I think it will be a wonderful surprise in the end! I had my shower yesterday and was give so many BOY things! I am really starting to wonder if my friends know something I don't!!


----------



## PinkPeony

:rofl: for a while there everyone kept remarking how small I am for twins, then over the course of one week I exploded. Now looking significantly preggo and feeling it too oh boy. Now people are suddenly like - wow you're BIG! Still got quite a ways to go too! :wacko: Oh well, I'm totally over the moon that it's twins. So excited! :cloud9:

Merri - glad you were able to get to the bottom of LO's breathing issue. The no sleep thing sounds pretty rough. Could it be related to her breathing? 

V - do you have gut feeling what you're having? I think it's so fun to wait to find out. With twins I felt like that was already enough of a surprise and there were a few more logistical things that made me want to find out ahead of time. (Too many name combinations to come up with! Lol!)


----------



## vietmamsie

Pink - if we were having twins I would have found out for sure! So much more to worry and think about, and buy for! With just one I feel like we can wait on a few more gender specific items, since it will be somewhat easy (easier than twins!) to get out of the house and do some baby shopping. Oh, and the names! We are solid on a girls name, but the boys name is totally up in the air! I have no idea what we are going to do since we can't agree on anything!


----------



## optimistic13

Hi everyone ...I had my first acupuncture session this week. Trying to be positive.
Felt really good after it 
Been ttc 4.5yrs.
Desperate for something to happen .
: ))) 
So good to see successful conception and pregnancy along side of acupuncture.
I hope its my turn :)))


----------



## merristems

We all got our bfp eventually! I hope it helps you to conceive it definitely helped get my cycles sorted and also I was induced with acupuncture too!! Good luck I hope you find it helpful. My bf got preggers after trying for four years a few sessions in to acupuncture xxx


----------



## merristems

PinkPeony said:


> :rofl: for a while there everyone kept remarking how small I am for twins, then over the course of one week I exploded. Now looking significantly preggo and feeling it too oh boy. Now people are suddenly like - wow you're BIG! Still got quite a ways to go too! :wacko: Oh well, I'm totally over the moon that it's twins. So excited! :cloud9:
> 
> Merri - glad you were able to get to the bottom of LO's breathing issue. The no sleep thing sounds pretty rough. Could it be related to her breathing?
> 
> V - do you have gut feeling what you're having? I think it's so fun to wait to find out. With twins I felt like that was already enough of a surprise and there were a few more logistical things that made me want to find out ahead of time. (Too many name combinations to come up with! Lol!)

Pink its definitely linked to her breathing. She wakes up because she gets mucus build up in her throat then this blocks her good nostril. We are waiting for our ct scan date then an operation to open up blocked side.
V you must be about to pop! Hope all is well are you still overseas?
Pink when's your c section its soon too isn't it? Do you have journals ladies?? Xxx


----------



## PinkPeony

I'm scheduled for April 30. It's so soon!.. Yet at the same time I can't believe I'm going to grow any bigger than I am!

Love that pic of your LO Merri! Her red hair is gorgeous!!


----------



## merristems

Wow that is soon and it will fly by you jus5 wait! So excited for you! Thanks her hair is certainly unique its so long now way past her shoulders!


----------



## optimistic13

merristems said:


> We all got our bfp eventually! I hope it helps you to conceive it definitely helped get my cycles sorted and also I was induced with acupuncture too!! Good luck I hope you find it helpful. My bf got preggers after trying for four years a few sessions in to acupuncture xxx

Thank you 
Glad it helped you : )) 
Glad to hear of success. 
Just had second session today. 
Staying positive. 
Many thanks x


----------



## CaliDreaming

PinkPeony said:


> I'm scheduled for April 30. It's so soon!.. Yet at the same time I can't believe I'm going to grow any bigger than I am!
> 
> Love that pic of your LO Merri! Her red hair is gorgeous!!

OMG. That's three weeks!!!! Where did the time go???



merristems said:


> Wow that is soon and it will fly by you jus5 wait! So excited for you! Thanks her hair is certainly unique its so long now way past her shoulders!

Wow, May has so much hair!!! I am still waiting for my little girl's hair to grow and she's 3. My MIL is always giving me tips on how to get it to grow faster but I think it's just genetics. My hair took forever to grow in too.



optimistic13 said:


> Thank you
> Glad it helped you : ))
> Glad to hear of success.
> Just had second session today.
> Staying positive.
> Many thanks x

Hope you enjoyed it! Acu is so good for mind, body and spirit!


----------



## merristems

Cali may was born with an inch of hair and its just kept growing! The back of it is mid back now but she has a bit of a mullet where her cradle cap took off some of the top!!


----------



## vietmamsie

Hey! Happy to see this thread active! We had our little one on saturday... ITS A GIRL! Lucy was born via c-section after some late pregnancy complications and 2 days worth of failed inductions. She is perfect and healthy and we are so in love! 

After a lost a year away of acupuncture, I actually went back and my old acu tried to induce me - three times! Those failed too! Did get some good acu when the third tri started for back pain, should pain, and knee pain... really helped!
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0190.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## CaliDreaming

Congratulations vietmamsie!! Lucy is beautiful and I'm so glad she's here safe and sound!! Hope you are enjoying motherhood!!


----------



## PinkPeony

Awwww V!! She's perfection!! Congratulations!

Looks like my girls may be showing up pretty soon too. I was scheduled for the end of the month, but I had a scan on Tuesday that showed some growth issues with one of my twins so now I've been bumped up to the 15th! Eek! It's earlier than I'd like, but I'm excited at the same time.


----------



## CaliDreaming

OMG Pink! I can't believe you may have your twins next Tuesday. This is blowing my mind. I hope the delivery goes off without a hitch!


----------



## PinkPeony

I know right? I'm still in total shock. Nervous about the delivery and just mainly hoping they'll both be healthy.


----------



## merristems

Congratulations V!! Pleased Lucy arrived safely you must be thrilled. She's beautiful.

Wow pink next week!! I hope your twins arrive safely and that you are feeling as ready as you ever will. Good luck honey looking forward to hearing about their arrival. Xxx


----------



## vietmamsie

Pink.. wow! Twins so soon! I hope everything goes well and they are perfect and healthy. Sounds like you are in good hands! 

I just can't imagine having twins... Good Luck! let us know when they arrive!


----------



## merristems

Hey ladies how are you getting on? Pink i hope your girls are here safely.
V how are you finding it all? Crazy isn't it?!!
Cali getting close now exciting eek xcxx


----------



## CaliDreaming

Yes I'm very excited! But also scared because we still have so much left to do to prepare and unfortunately work has decided to pick up for me. 

I can't wait to hear from Pink!!!


----------



## vietmamsie

pretty crazy merri, but loving every minute of it! Lucy is a dream baby about 99% of the time. We are very lucky!

Cali - Like you i was pretty unprepared until the end. The night before my induction i still hadn't packed my hospital bag and had to go to the baby store to pick up last minute items for the hospital and homecoming!

Pink - I can't wait to hear how the girls are! Can't remember if you are getting an induction of c-section. I hope recovery goes well, i am always here for support... i had no idea how tough (emotionally and physically) c-sections can be. good luck!


----------



## merristems

I think its quiet normal to feel unprepared but I think that the whole baby thing throws you in at the deep end
Nothing can prepare you for the sleepless nights and stress of the first weeks! But so worth it. Anyway if you forget to get anything majorly important your dh can pop out for it! We still haven't finished Mahaylas bedroom :blush: but she won't know that!!

We had her ct scan last week so we are waiting for the results. Slow slow slow!


----------



## CaliDreaming

vietmamsie said:


> pretty crazy merri, but loving every minute of it! Lucy is a dream baby about 99% of the time. We are very lucky!
> 
> Cali - Like you i was pretty unprepared until the end. The night before my induction i still hadn't packed my hospital bag and had to go to the baby store to pick up last minute items for the hospital and homecoming!
> 
> Pink - I can't wait to hear how the girls are! Can't remember if you are getting an induction of c-section. I hope recovery goes well, i am always here for support... i had no idea how tough (emotionally and physically) c-sections can be. good luck!

Oh, wow, glad I'm not the only procrastinator!! I hope that nesting kicks in soon. Sorry the c-section recovery has been so rough, but I guess Lucy's temperament makes up for that.


----------



## PinkPeony

Ok ladies, been meaning to update but things have been crazy!!
I never made it to my Tuesday section appointment. I had been at the doctor all day Friday the 11th, got home and slept, sat down to eat dinner and -boom- there go my waters. I couldn't believe it. So we shoot to the hospital, I end up basically fully going through labour with no pain management till I finally get my spinal. The girls were born just before 11pm, Violet was 5lbs and Fiona was 4lbs, 7 oz.
Anyway, both twins are ok, but Fiona required surgery. She's at a children's hospital for several weeks recovering and gaining weight, and the other little one just came home with us last night after a stay in the NICU. It has been an extreme rollercoaster, but they're the sweetest little babies and they've given me so much strength through it all.


----------



## vietmamsie

They're here! Sounds like things have been crazy, but so happy they are doing well and at least one is home with you!


----------



## merristems

Wow amazing news I'm so happy they are both here I hope that you are recovering and that the girls will both be home with you soon. Would love to stay in touch with you and see how they grow :) lots of love xxx


----------



## merristems

Should we start a new page do you think or keep this one going?


----------



## vietmamsie

I want to try to stay in touch more! I missed this thread! Plus as a SAHM I have some time to get online and I really want to be part of the mothering community. Sometimes I feel a little isolated as I live abroad and not many people I know have kids. BnB has really kept me sane the last few months since I stopped working and I had so many complications.


----------



## merristems

Me too V I'm a sahm also as my job ended just before maternity started but I'm greatful to have the time for my little girl. I loved this thread too :) I haven't had any acupuncture since Mahayla was born but I was induced using it! Lol! 
Are there mum and baby groups where you live V? I find having a baby opens doors to new friendships everyone love talking about their kids!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Congratulations Pink!!! :cloud9: So glad your precious girls are here safe and sound. Funny how your water decided to break right after being at the doctor all day. I know Fiona's surgery and NICU stay must be nerve wracking, but it seems she is doing well and I know you're thankful that little Violet was able to come home with you. BTW, I love the name Violet. If I had had a girl, I was going to name her Violet and dh knew he wasn't going to have a say in it!!

V, that is so great that you can stay at home with Lucy! Yes, we all definitely should stay in touch. Maybe we should make another thread for acu graduates?? I'm pretty sure we will all be going back to acu sooner or later. I know I will if we end up going for a third child since I'll be in my 40s by then.


----------



## vietmamsie

Merri - yes, there are some moms groups here and I am trying to start one for mothers who live in my neighborhood.. have some women on facebook interested, just trying to set a venue! However, there is a massive measles breakout in Vietnam right now... more than 8000 people infected, over 100 babies have died. So I just feel like we are on a bit of house arrest right now while we wait for this whole thing to calm down. I know Lucy should have the antibodies as we exclusively breast feed, but better safe than sorry.

Also some of the expat groups of women can be a little... stuffy? I don't know how to describe them... all nannies and talk of their maids/private drivers etc. Not quite the crowd we run in!

Anyways... maybe a new thread would be nice!


----------



## vietmamsie

Oh no Cali.... talking about your next already!?!?! We actually talked about number 2 last night. DH seemed all for it now and I was the one saying we should wait! I think between the complications at the end of pregnancy and the traumatic birth of Lucy, I am good with one for a while! I guess we are lucky to have time on our side and a few years before we meed to make the decision (we are both 29).

Pink and Merri - do you think you'll go for another? When? Personally I would prefer a large age gap. My brother and I are 4.5 years apart and I think thats a really nice age gap.


----------



## PinkPeony

Dh and I talk about it. We have frozen embryos and he's pretty keen... I need to get a bit of distance from the pregnancy and birth myself. I had a pretty awful birth experience too and a really tough recovery from the c section. The end of my pregnancy was incredibly uncomfortable too, of course that's just bc of the twins factor. But yeah... I think I'm pretty scared of giving birth again. Ask me again in a year lol


----------



## merristems

Oh no measles would be terrible to catch v, I don't thin bfing will provide immunity only a vaccine. Will Lucy get vaccinated at two months? I've heard ex pats are like that what a shame. Good on you for thinking about starting your own group.

I'm not sure about another. I had a great birth experience but Our first three monthscwere hard with Mahaylas breathing and then sleep. I'd like about four years gap maybe three. I'm 32 in august so I have time yet!


----------



## CaliDreaming

V- Measles outbreak. Wow, I would keep my baby locked away too. It's hard to believe these kinds of diseases are making a resurgence in this day and age. I can understand why folks don't like vaccines but I am way more scared of something like measles than any side effect of a vaccine.

Hopefully you will find a group of mommies you can identify with and not the stuffy ones. I wouldn't be able to bear hanging around moms like that. It gets even worse as your kids get older, unfortunately. 

AFM: Yeah, I've already been thinking about #3. I almost have to start thinking now because of my age. Right now, my heart wants a third, but I really have no idea how life will be with 2--or if it's feasible financially. Or if I'll even be able to get pregnant again. Or if I can get dh to take those vitamins again. 

He has brought up the subject with me in a joking way that he doesn't want another, but it's so hard to tell how he really feels because he also joked like that about #1 and #2. Really, the hardest part would be getting him to take those vitamins again. I've been trying to figure out if I could grind them up and put them in a smoothie or something without him noticing, because he will pretty much eat anything as long as I prepare it for him.

But V, Pink, and Merri, I have a feeling all of you will be going for #2 when the time is right. In a few months, all of the pain of childbirth and the infant stage will be a distant memory. Also, it's hard not to be tempted when all of your kid's friends are getting siblings. There's a lot of pressure and folks who have made a decision to stick with one really have to have strong resolve because all anybody is going to talk about once your kid gets out of the baby stage is when are you going to give them a sibling. 

My theory is that having another is not a decision that anyone makes logically and if you have to think about it, that probably means that you will eventually want another. Like for me, I not only think about having #3, but what kind of permanent birth control I'm going to get after that child gets here, because I am 100% certain I don't want a fourth child.


----------



## vietmamsie

Pink- how are the girls? Is Fiona doing alright? How is it being home with Violet? It must be so hard with Fiona in the hospital, but at least it will break you into having twin a little easier! 

Cali - totally agree with you... I am sue once everything seems a little further away and Lucy gets older, I may change my mind about number 2! 

Merri - could be wrong, but i think the antibodies past through breast milk help to protect your baby. Obviously only a vaccination would make her immune, but BFing does help protect her.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Hi ladies! I've read thread from start to now, and you ladies have given me hope. I've been TTC for yrs, but last yr I finally seeked help. Had HSG and all sort of tests. Tubes clear but doc says sonogram showed pcos. 3 rounds of clomid all BFNs, it also thinned my lining. 2 femara rounds BFNs! So now I'm deciding to do acupuncture starting in July as I'm not Ovulating on my own. I'm praying this really helps me. Everyone around has gotten preggo except me. It's so stressful! CONGRATS to all you ladies who finally got those BFPs! FX for those who's struggling just as I am!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Good luck MsBee! I'm sure the acupuncture will help quite a bit!! Hang in there and I can't wait to celebrate with you when you get your BFP!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Thank you Cali!!!!


----------



## merristems

Hi Msbee I really hope the acupuncture helps out as you can see we all got bfp in the end and had varying success with acupuncture. I wish you luck on your TTC journey xxx


----------

